#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-06
<rhkfin> Huawein valkoonen mokkula. Isken Kubuntu 10.10 Netbookkiin kiinni, tunnistaa, palkkiin ilmestyy kännykän kuva mobiililaajakaistan merkiks ja mokkula alkaa vilkuttamaan sinistä lediä. Kuitenkaan paketit ei liiku ja IP:tä ei tule. Ideoita mitä pitäis potkaista? Koitin luoda uuden mobiililaajakaistayhteyden mut ei mitään vaikutusta..
<rhkfin> Voi nolo.. aika vanhaa settiä: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Matkapuhelin_modeemina
<Sysi> KDE:N networkmanagerilla vissiin nuitten kans (ollut) enemmän ongelmia ku gnomella
<rhkfin> joo..
<rhkfin> ah, APN ois internet.saunalahtu?!
<rhkfin> eiskulaa :/
<tale> rhkfin: Katso  Mokkulasulkeisista miten Huavei lähtee toimimaan.
<rhkfin> ha, toimipas!
<rhkfin> kirjotin ton internet.saunalahti käyttäjänimeks :)
<tale> rhkfin: Viime aikoina mokkulat joko toimii suoraan, tai alkaa toimimaan kun usb-modeswitch on asennettu.
<tale> rhkfin: Ahaa PEBKAC.
<rhkfin> Toi toimi semisuoraan. Ilmeisesti Gnome ois vaan kysyny operaattorin ja toiminu. Ehkä se tulee joskus vielä kubuunkin..
<rhkfin> tale: joo :)
<tale> Yksi paha vika oli, kaksi päivää taisteltiin, kun oli ostettu Saunalahden Prepaid liittymä mokkulaan. Se lähti toimimaan vasta kun tajusi pistää sen käyttämään Elisan verkkoa (eikä Saunalahden).
<rhkfin> okei.. Eli ilmeisesti väärä APN?
<crope> uusi sl prepaid käyttää elisan apn:ää. eli pelkkä internet
<rhkfin> oikein. Kuten kaikki muutkin järkevät.
<Sysi> sonerallaki tais vakiona olla saunis siinä, piti vaihtaa internetsiin
<elias_a> Mites Ubuntu 10.10-koneeseen kytketty printteri jaetaan paikallisverkkoon Wintoosalle?
<elias_a> Mulla on vanha sotaratsu LJ4 ja siinä ainoassa koneessa, jossa on rinnakkaisportti on Ubuntu.
<Sysi> cupsin saa jakamaan ainaki ihan printteriasetuksista, en tiiä toimiiko wintoosalla sitte vai pitääkö samballa
<elias_a> Katsotaas.
<tale> elias_a: Samballa ainakin lähtee toimimaan.
<elias_a> tale: Kiitos. Pitänee asentaa samba.
<tale> CUPS voi olla tuettu Wintoosassakin, en ole varma.
<tale> Pitäis sen toimia, google löytää ohjeita.
<tale> Siis miten Windows-kone saadan tulostamaan CUPS-tulostusjonoon.
<tale> http://www.cups.org/software.php
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ihZ88 -> Download - CUPS
<elias_a> Tuollaisen löysin: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/12/share-printer-ubuntu-10-0410-10-maverick-meerkat-windows-print/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ihZ9b -> Share a Printer in Ubuntu 10.04/10.10 Maverick Meerkat and allow Windows to Print to It | Liberian Geek
<tale> elias_a: Noin se menee. Tulostimen ajuri pitää silti asentaa joka wintoosakoneeseen (lienee jotain kikkoja joilla senkin saa automatisoitua, mutten ole yrittänytkään).
<tale> elias_a: Itse olen tehnyt työryhmän johon lisään Windows-koneet, ja tehnyt käyttäjätunnukset wintoosakoneisiin, Ubuntuun ja Sambaan, ja sallinut tulostamisen ja verkkolevyjen käytön työryhmän koneille ja noille käyttäjille.
<Mkaysi> idGin?
<Mkaysi> Väärä kanava
<elias_a> tale: No niin mullakin on joskus ollut. Nyt on ollut moinen poissa käytöstä maaliskuusta saakka.
<elias_a> Ja tuo pannahisen Windows 7 aiheuttaa lisää päänvaivaa...
<tale> elias_a: http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/w7itproui/thread/f5e69f33-29ff-4c86-a7ed-3b066f0b642d
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ii268 -> Internet Printing Protocol / CUPS selector
<elias_a> Näyttäis tossa Winhotus seiskassa olevan kuitenkin IPP-tuki.
<elias_a> Ei se mitään etsiä osaa, mutta jos käsin antaa osoitteen niin osaa se sentään portin avata.
<elias_a> Jopas nyt on hankalaa - ei meinaa osata winhotukseen asentaa hp4-ajuria...
<elias_a> "osta uus printteri!"
<elias_a> Enkä muuten osta! ;-)
<Iltsu> elias_a, osas xp:ki ainaki jo
<Iltsu> vanhemmis ei oo tarvinnu verkkoprintata ni en osaa sanoo
<Iltsu> mut kaike järje mukaa ainaki kakstonnine osais jo
<czr_> 2k:ssa tuli ipp juu
<czr_> tai no, osa ipp:sta.
<hahlo> vastaako portqry nmappia?  kun wintoosista puhe
<czr_> ei windowsin mukana tule mitaan tyokalua valmiina
<czr_> ja nmap:in saa myos windowsille.
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-07
<elias_a> Iltsu: Kiitos rohkaisusta. Ilmeisesti homman tosiaan pitäisi onnistua. En kuitenkaan jaksanut enää kolmatta tuntia jaksanut tapella moisen pikkuasian kanssa :)
<tabasko_> onkohan ihan normaalia että syslogd restarttailee joskus ihan omiaan
<tabasko_> sitä ei tapahdu kovin usein, mutta joku kerran 2-3 kuukaudessa
<tabasko_> palvelimesssa siis
<Sysi> ei kuulosta ainakaa kauhean riskaabeliltä, antaako mitää syytä?
<tabasko_> syynäilen tässä juuri logeja, muttei kyllä löydy mitään
<tabasko_> tai en osaa katsella
<Finnish> Höh, päivitys hajotti esim Firefoxin fontit, muuttu typerämmän näköseks
<czr> laittoi ms comicin kaikkiin defaultiksi
<LapsangS> jahas tänään taas Ubuntu käynnistyi mustaan ruutuun (X ilmeisesti ei startannu)
<LapsangS> ctrl alt del ja bling kaikki toimii
<LapsangS> uudelleen käynnistys auttaa linuksissa melkeen paremmin ku windows 98ssa :P kaikkiin vaivoihin, wlaniin, äksään jne
<LapsangS> lokeissakaan näy mitään kummallista ikinä. tai sit tää läppäri vaan inisee vanhuuttaan
<LapsangS> onneks tää kännistyy nopsaan
<Sysi> joo, seiskassa tarvii nykyään aina korjauslevyä
<tale> Saako Ubuntuun suomenkielisen Kompozerin? Latasin sen 10.04:ään, se on englanniksi. Tämä sivu väittää tarjoavansa suomenkielisenkin linux-version. http://www.kompozer.net/download.php
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ikYch -> KompoZer - downloads
<tale> Muutkin huomannu saman vian: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kompozer/+bug/598944
<tale> En oikein tajua miksi ubuntun paketoija ei ole pistänyt lokalisointeja mukaan.
<tale> Voi olla syynä, että 0.8b1 versio joka Ubuntu 10.04:ssä tulee on vailla suomennosta, 0.8b2 olis http://kompozer.sourceforge.net/l10n/langpacks/kompozer-0.8b2/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ikZ1c -> Index of /l10n/langpacks/kompozer-0.8b2
<LapsangS> käännökset on aina huonoja, enkku toimii parhaiten
<tale> Enpä sanoisi, jos henkilö jolle kompozeria asennan ei osaa englantia.
<LapsangS> no sitte
<tale> Onko maverickin compozer suomenkielisellä käännöksellä varustettu? Tiedostoluettelossa ei näy l10n tiedostoja, enkä jaksaisi asentaa Maverickia vaan jotta näen onko kompozer suomenkielinen.
<tale> Voisko joku jolla on maverick katsoa ton? Please?
<LapsangS> usein on vaan silleen ikävästi että kääntäjät jättäny puolet valikoista kääntämättä ja sitte on sellasta suomi-enlanti sekotusta koko ohjelma. kompozerista en tiedä kuinka hyvin se on tehty
<tale> LapsangS: Tämä on tiedossa mutta täysin irrelevanttia käsiteltävän asian kannalta.
<LapsangS> ok
<tale> Itsekin olen suomentanut paljon, enimmäkseen saamani kommentit on todenneet suomennoksen aivan paskaksi. Mutta kun olen kysynyt miten se sitten paremmin suomennettuna kuuluisi niin eipä tule ehdotuksia.
<LapsangS> no harvoin ne "väärin" käännetty on, keskeneräisiä vaan
<LapsangS> mut ymmärtäähän sen kun ei ne ohjelmat ikinä valmiiks tule
<LapsangS> enkku vaan on defaulttina aina valmiimpaa
<czr> tale, kiitoksia muuten suomennoksista
<czr> harvemmin varmaan saa mitaan positiivista feedbackkia. kyl ma ainakin arvostan, kun tietaa et sekin on aika ison vaivan takana
<HaXeri> muitakin kimsufeja tippu :o
<Finnish> Niin tämän päivän päivitys rikkoi firefoxin fontit, valitteli päivityksen yhteydessä jotain niistä kirjainmalleista ja erroria ja sit on vähän typerämmät fontit tilalla. Oisko olliu TTF-fonteista se error
<hahlo> mitenköhän chromium päivitys 10.10 onnistui asettamaan chromiumin sensible-browser %s :ksi, ilman käyttäjän toimenpiteitä?
<tale> Voisiko joku jolla on maveric eli Ubuntu 10.10 ajossa katsoa onko Kompozer siinä suomennettuna.
<IhqTzup> Miten saan kaiken liikenteen tai ainakii selaimen ohjattua ssh tunnelilla omaan servuun ja sieltä internetsiin?
<happosad1> ssh -ND 1234 [servu] ja omalla koneella proxyks Socet localhost:1234
<happosad1> Jos ny oikein muistan
<IhqTzup> eipä toimi (eli en osaa)
<IhqTzup> servulla on proxy server ja oon kokeillu tunnelin läpi tuloksetta
<tale> IhqTzup: Mitä ohjetta seuraamalla olet tuota rakentanut?
<IhqTzup> kaikki mitä olen interwebsistä löytäny..
<IhqTzup> polipo ois nyt proxy serverinä, se toimii hyvin siitä koneesta missä se on, ssh tunnelin läpi ei
<tale> IhqTzup: Tuo happosateen  neuvoma tapa kuulostaa ihan toimivalta.
<IhqTzup> jep, ei vaan toimi
<tale> IhqTzup: Miten toimimattomuus ilmenee?
<IhqTzup> ilman proxyä se näytti serverin webbisivut, proxyn kanssa tulee valkosta ruutua
<IhqTzup> TOIMIII
<IhqTzup> RAAAKAAAAAA LIHAAAA
<IhqTzup> oho ehkä capsi ei pitäny olla päällä
<IhqTzup> mielenkiintosta että piti tehdä juuri eri tavalla miten ohjeissa oli neuvottu
<IhqTzup> sen takia meni 5tuntia ihmetellessä
<bioterror> oho, olisit tehnyt sen vielä töissä ;)
<IhqTzup> saisko tohon network manageriin/task bariin semmosta applettia millä vois nopeeta vaihtaa proxyja?
<IhqTzup> gnome proxy applet ilmeisesti
<wilhart> kendeeks tota gnome 3 pistää vai onks se viel nii unstable vaikö?
<topyli> onhan se epävakaa
<topyli> kannattaa harkita joskus maaliskuun lopulla kunhan se on valmis
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-08
<dertybert> Enter text here...anyone there
<Finnish> Miten firefoxiin saa default kirjaimet takaisin? Eilen päivitin ja jotain meni päivityksen yhteydessä rikki, ei näytä enää samalta
<Sysi> Finnish: sivujen kirjasimet vai ite kettu?
<Finnish> Sysi, Sivujen kirjasimet
<Sysi> Finnish: asetuksissa on oletusfontit
<Finnish> Mitkäs ne on ubuntun perusoletuksena olevat firefoxin fontit, otetaan siis mukaan paketti restricted
<muep> onko restrictedissä fontteja?
<hifi> corefontsit?
<hifi> vai missä repossa ne on
<muep> ei kai corefontsi ainakaan oletuksena ole ubuntussa asennettuna
<jjo> ei mun mielestä
<jjo> wine vissiin haluaa ne tai ainakin suosittelee ja nykyään apt tottelee
<muep> minun käsittääkseni restricted on lähinnä jotain laiteläheisiä juttuja
<jjo> mut siis mun mielestä firefox ja monet muutin softat määrittelee oletuksena vaan käytetäänkö päätteellisiä vai päätteettömiä fontteja
<jjo> vai monospacea
<jjo> ja sit se tulee jostain järjestelmän oletuksista mitä sellaista käytetään
<jjo> ainakin jossain vaiheessa ubuntun oletus oli bitstream vera ja sittemmin siitä laajennettu dejavu
<Finnish> No kun hajos eilen päivityksessä noi fontit
<Finnish> Tai muuttu vähän tylsemmän näköseks firefox
<annttu> ideoita, miten saisi mkfs.vfat:lla formatoidun ntfs osion palautettua?
<muep> ota ainakin image siitä osiosta ennen kuin yrität mitään
<muep> sitten näyttäisi ainakin googlella löytyvän monenlaista työkalua särkyneiden ntfs-tiedojärjestelmien korjailuun
<muep> ainakin maksullisia sovelluksia
<czr> ntfsfix (tai fixntfs?) on maksuton, mut tosiaan en luottais et saat palautettua mitaan. image ensin tosiaan.
<muep> eli ekaksi jostain vaikka ulkoinen levy jolla on riittävästi tilaa sinne koneeseen kiinni, ja sit vaikka sudo cp /dev/sdXY /media/ulkoinenlevy/brokenntfs.img
<muep> ja sit imagesta voi olla kiva kans ottaa kopio ennen kuin sille tekee mitään
<muep> esim. jos käy jossain firmassa tai tutulla koettamassa korjaamista
<tale> Eikös image kannata ottaa dd:llä tai Clonezillalla.
<tale> Finnish: Eikö firefoxin asetuksista saa vaihdettua semmoinen fontti joka se oli ennenkin?
<Finnish> tale, Hitsi kun ei muista mikä se oli aikaisemmin, mut se oli ihan default mitä tulee asennuksessa+restricted
<Sysi> vaihtunu serif → sans´tai toisinpäin?
<tale> Finnish: Firefoxin asetukset | sisältö | oletuskirjasinlaji serif koko 16.
<Finnish> Hmm, kyllä se toi on mut erinäköinen on kun ennen sitä päivitystä!
<muep> fontin ulkonäköön kuiten vaikuttaa asetusten lisäksi se koodi joka kirjaimia piirtelee
<Finnish> Eli mitähän vois tehdä?
<tale> Finnish: No mene sitten lisäasetuksiin tossa samassa kohtaa ja eti sieltä se fontti jonka olit siihen aiemmin pistänyt.
<tale> Finnish: Tai kerro millä tavalla nyt on eri näköinen kuin ennen, pistä vaikka screenshotti.
<tale> Finnish: Tai, luo toinen käyttäjä, kirjaudu sinä käyttäjänä sisään ja kato minkä näköinen Firefox on. Sitten voi sen käyttäjän asetuksia vaikka vertailla.
<Finnish> tale, OOtas
<Finnish> tale, http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=7157676.png
<tale> Finnish: Millä tavalla tuo on erilainen kuin ennen?
<Finnish> No siinä fontissa on vaan eroa, tökerömmän näköinen. Sorry kun vähän pien on toi kuva
<tale> Finnish: En osaa muuta näillä tiedoilla neuvoa, kuin että itse katsot oletuskirjasinlajin lisäasetuksista sinua miellyttävän kirjasimen.
<tale> Finnish: Jos muissakin ohjelmissa kuin Firefoxissa on tullut käyttöön eri näköinen kirjasin, sen saa muutettua Järjestelmä | Asetukset | Ulkoasu välilehdellä kirjasimet.
<Finnish> Mä pistän läppärin tulille, katon sieltä mitä se näyttää
<Finnish> Meinasin muuten 11-version asentaa, onks se vähänkään vakaa?
<Finnish> Siis tämän tulevan ubuntun
<Sysi> alpha yks, siitäpä päättelet
<Finnish> Elikkäs suht unstable?
<Sysi> vähintään "suht"
<Finnish> Hmmm, jos mä nyt jotenkin osaisin kuvata tota fontti-hässäkkää niin pienemmäks ovat muuttuneet
<Finnish> Tai siis näyttää pienemmältä kuin aikaisemmin, vaikka säädin noi 16- ja 14-arvot lisäasetuksista
<Finnish> Tossa on vielä yks uppi josta näkee paremmin: http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=7157876.png
<Finnish> Esim aikaisemmin tossa vasemmalla ylhäällä Latest: - jälkeen on lukenu REAPER ja numerot peräkkäin, nyt numerot on tippunu alas
<Finnish> Ei oo mitään zoomia päällä tms firefoxissa, Ctrl+0 painettu
<retku> Nyt tuli jonkun sortin pieni probleema, kuinka voin vaihtaa .ogg arvoja siis kun painan properties->Audio niin haluaisin tuolta säätää noita tietoja
<retku> EasyTag ohjelmalla näemmä onnistuu
<lemonade> hohhoh, nyt ollaan sit ilman toimivaa digivastaanotinta
<lemonade> laitoin reddon takuuhuoltoon ja antoivat rahat takaisin
<Sysi> ei sieltä tuliskaa mitää
<lemonade> nojuu, vähän aprikoin että lähettävätkö korvaavana semmoisen uuden version, joka ei pelitä linuxin kera vai mitä tekevät
<lemonade> täytys vaan jostain löytää vielä noita vanhalla piirillä olevia, jotta saisi linux-yhteensopivan
<Tm_T> KDE SC 4.6 beta2 ulkona
<pesasa> Turuxin "pikkujouluhenkinen" tapaaminen huomenna: http://turuxi.org/Tapaaminen_09.12.2010
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ioRcT -> Tapaaminen 09.12.2010 – Turuxi
<tale> Finnish: No nyt kun näytit tuon reaper.fm sivun niin ekan kerran sain selville mikä näkyy väärin.
<tale> Finnish: Tuon saat korjattua tuolta mainitsemastani Firefoxin asetukset | Sisältö | Oletuskirjasinlaji | lisäasetukset kun pistät takaisin täpän kohtaan "Sivut saavat käyttää omia kirjasinlajejaan oletusten sijaan".
<Finnish> tale, Tänks!
<Finnish> Paitsi ettei toiminu...
<Finnish> http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=7159043.png
<tale> Finnish: Mainittua täppää säätämällä sain itse päälle ja pois tuon efektin reaper-sivulla, siis numerot mahtuu samalle riville/numerot tekstin alle.
<tale> Finnish: Mikä Ubuntu ja Firefox sinulla on?
<tale> Finnish: Ja onko sama ilmiö jos teet uuden käyttäjän koneellesi ja katot tota sivua?
<tale> Finnish: Pistä se täppä päälle ja sitten vaihdat kirjasimet tarpeeksi pienen kokoiseksi, kyllä pitää tekstin mahtuman samalle riville.
<tale> Taisin muuten sanoa tuon väärin päin, pitää olla valinta pois tosta "sivut saavat käyttää", ja sitten vaihtaa kirjasimen tarpeeksi pieneksi.
<tale> Nyt kun muutaman kerran säädin tota edes takaisin, tulee sama ilmiö kuin finnishillä, eli numerot ei mahdu samalle riville sen Latest: Reaper kanssa.
<tale> No joo, nyt taas korjaantu.
<Finnish> Ny the way, chromiumissa ei oo tota
<tale> Finnish: siis tota asetusta vai tota väärää fonttia?
<Finnish> Numerot on oikealla rivillä
<tale> Kyllä toi Firefoxissa toimii kuten tossa sanoin. Tossa oli vaan toi yksi fiba minulta ettei se näyttänyt vaihtuvan.
<tale> Finnish: Yhä olen sitä mieltä, että tolla tavalla kuin tossa edellä kirjoitin, ton numeron saa vaihtumaan samalle riville tai taittumaan seuraavall riville.
<Finnish> Toi vika siis tuli päivityksen yhteydessä jossa sit tuli semmonen asennus-ikkuna oisko se ollu just fonteista, mut sit tyssäs johonkin erroriin ja sit muuttu noi hommelit
<tale> Se on ihan siitä kiinni, millä kirjasimella ja minkä kokoisella selain ton tekstin renderöi, ja sitä saa tolla säädöllä peukaloitua.
<tale> Finnish: Ahaa, nyt ekan kerran sanoit sinulla päivityksellsä tulleen virhe.
<tale> Finnish: Muttet vieläkään ole sanonut mikä ubuntu ja firefox sulla on.
<Finnish> 10.10 ja uusin paketti-FF
<Finnish> Siis ei mitään beta-FF hommeleita tms
<tale> Mulla on 10.04 ja Firefox 3.6.12. Luotan näihin LTS versioihin ja käytän Ubuntun väliversioita vain pakon edestä.
<tale> Mutta eiköhän tämä tästä asiasta ole riittävästi.
<Finnish> Joo, luultavasti
<anger> Tm_T: Onko tietoa mitä uutta tossa 4.6:ssa on?
<tale> Finnish: Jos komentoriviltä pistät komennot sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<tale> Finnish: Niin alkaako koneesi asentamaan loppuun niitä paketteja joista tuli virhe edellisen kerran kun päivitit?
<Tm_T> anger: http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.6-beta1.php
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ipaNb -> KDE - 4.6 Beta1 Brings Improved Search, Activities and Mobile Device Support
<Sysi> dolphinissa ei vissiin saa mitenkää kuvatiedostojen kuvakkeeksi sitä ite kuvaa?
<Tm_T> Sysi: saa
<Tm_T> anger: lisää löytynee techbase.kde.org sivulta ko version feature planista esim
 * Tm_T lähtee sairastamaan
<Sysi> vois tutkailla ehkä vielä joskus..
<Sysi> vaikka en ookkaa saanu selvitettyä itelleni tykkäänkö enemmän thunarin vai delffiinin single-click-ominaisuuksista
<Finnish> tale, Sorry olin veke. Ei toimi toi sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Finnish> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<Finnish> Sit apt-getilla kokeiltaessa heittää että safe-upgrade
<Finnish> Siis E: Invalid operation safe-upgrade
<tale> Apt-getillä ei ole tota komentoa. Pistä sitten sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<jani-> mikä ";"? kokeilkaapa sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade..
<tale> jani-: Finnish väitti, ettei Ubuntu 10.10:ssä ole komentoa aptitude.
<muep> saa sen asennettua kuiten
<muep> jos se sattuu puuttumaan
<tale> Toki saa, mutta kun epäilen Finnishin edellinen päivitys päättyi virheeseen ja paketit on sekaisin, niin koitetaan apt-getillä vaan saada järjestykseen toi.
<jani-> en käytä 10.10:ä joten en tiedä siitä, mutta ihmettelin tuota puolipistettä vai mikä ";" se on?
<tale> jani-: Mutta osaat tuon && ehtomerkinnän :-)
<jani-> joo
<tale> jani-: Puolipiste lopettaa komennon, sitten voi samalle riville kirjoittaa toisen komennon ja ne suoritetaan peräkkäin. Toi && tekee muuten saman, mutta vain jos eka komento palautti arvonaan toden.
<Finnish> upgrade ei löytäny mitään häikkää
<tale> Sitten se virhe on korjaantunut.
<jani-> tale: ok
<Iltsu> mullaki oli tannoin paketit sekasin
<Iltsu> mikä oli mul debian pohjasessa iha uus juttu
<Finnish> Mites korjaantu
<Iltsu> no en muista mitä komentoi hakkasin
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-09
<elias_a> MIkäs sen turkulaisen firman nimi oli joka myy läppäreitä linuxilla?
<bioterror> http://www.tietokonekauppa.fi/ ?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iqWeD -> Tietokonekauppa.fi
<czr> tale, ohjelmat ei palauta "arvoja tosi". vaan virhekoodin :-). toim huom.
<czr> tai palautusarvo/lopetusarvo, miksi sita haluakaan sitten suomeksi kutsua
<tale> czr: Toisaalta, eikös tuo && nimenomaan totuusarvoa tarkista?
<Tm_T> taitaa testata että onko se palautusarvo tosiaan nolla
<czr> tale, ei
<czr> Tm_T, kylla
<tale> command-1 && command-2 && command-3 && ... command-n
<tale> Each command executes in turn, provided that the previous command has given a return value of true (zero). At the first false (non-zero) return, the command chain terminates (the first command returning false is the last one to execute).
<tale> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/list-cons.html#LISTCONSREF
<Tm_T> että siinämielessä totuusarvoa tarkistaa
<tale> Tuon && operaattorin nimikin on AND.
<czr> tale, exit(3)
<czr> tai _exit(2), mut ylempi on ehka parempi tahan tilanteeseen
<anger> Tietääkö joku sattumoisin, saako firefoxin linuxissa autentikoimaan WWW-Authenticate: Negotiate:lla?
<anger> Windowsissa onnistui, ja oli kyllä jotain googlen tuloksia että linuxissakin pitäisi jotenkin
<tabasko_> mikähän ihme tota rautapalomuuria vaivaa
<tabasko_> pöllii aina välillä yhden ainoan palvelimen ip:n pariksi tunniksi :/
<tabasko_> voiskohan toi johtua jostain ARP spooffaus suojasta tms
<czr> hei sanokaas, jakaako mikaan kuluttaja-ISP suomessa ipv6:sta?
<hifi> nebula
<czr> tai tietaako joku aikataulua milloin ko ominaisuus olisi tulossa?
<hifi> nebulazonen alueella
<hifi> irtoaa kiinteä ipv4 ja varmaan kiinteä kutonen myös
<czr> hifi, sulla kokemusta? lahinna kiinnostaa millainen prefix sielta tulee ja minkatyyppiselle yhteydelle
<hifi> ei ole valitettavasti
<czr> oki.
<hifi> käsittääkseni nebula on kuitenkin ainoa suomessa joka jakelee noita suoraan
<hifi> aspasta varmaan voi kysellä
<hifi> jos ei sivuilla ole
<czr> no ei se mua niin paljon kiinnosta et vaihtaisin itse operaattoria. lahinna mietin et kuin iso tyo on edessa jos toteuttaa ipv6-tuen meidan systeemeihin jotka paatyy ties mihin verkkoihin
<czr> ja sen takia ois mielenkiintoista tietaa kuluttajapuolen aikatauluista yms
<inz> czr, "Finnish IPv6 Task Force" ei näytä päivittäneen mitään yli kahteen vuoteen
<hifi> katsotaan kymmenen vuoden päästä uudelleen
<hifi> kun ollaan natattu kahdesti jo ipv4
<crope> czr: panOulu jakaa kans IPv6
<crope> on jakanu jo pitkään, lie alusta asti
<mjr_> ooh
<czr> pano-ulu.. hihi
<tabasko_> lollasin lievästi
<czr> raskas lollaus vaatii enemman.
<tabasko_> ja raskas lollaus saattaa johtaa repeämiseen
<Tm_T> czr ja kumppanit, joku roti taas juttujen tasossa
<czr> taas?
<bioterror> czr, joku rot13 juttuihin! ;)
<czr> bioterror, liian helppoa. aes urandomista ois parempi.
<]tomppa[> Osaisiko kukaan neuvoa, mistä lähteä etsimään ongelmaa, tai siihen ratkaisua, kun ubuntu 10.04 -koneellani on sellainen häikkä,  että näppäimistö saa koko koneen lagaamaan.
<]tomppa[> Esimerkiksi wineen asennettu call of duty 4 pyörii täydellisesti, kunnes painaa jotain näppäimistön nappia, jolloin fps tippuu jopa sadan paikkeilta alle kymmeneen.
<hahlo> ]tomppa[: mielenkiintoinen ongelma, kerro jos selviää
<Jupp3> ]tomppa[: Ainakin vois katsoa, et herjaako vaikka dmesg mitään
<]tomppa[> huomasin juuri, että ottaessa kaikki compiz-härvelit pois, ongelma häviää lähes kokonaan
<Sysi> ati?
<hahlo> compiz vissiin kuormittaa niin kovasti jo
<hahlo> en ole sitä ikinä pitänyt päällä kun ei tehokkaita näytönohjaimia
<Sysi> jotenki häröää xorg
<]tomppa[> Ainoastaan nvidiaa käytössä juurikin ajurien takia
<Sysi> (ei compiz itessään vaadi juuri mitää näyttikseltä)
<hahlo> Sysi: miksi sitten glxgears putoaa sillä?
<Sysi> hahlo: glxgears ei oo mittari
<Sysi> kyllähän fermillä vhän liukkaammin pyörii kwinin efektit ku miniläppärillä, mutta toimis ne minissäki
<Jupp3> hahlo: glxgearsin fps:llä ei ole mitään tekemistä grafiikan piirron nopeuden kanssa
<hifi> on sillä tavallaan
<hifi> eihän se sitä kerro kuinka hyvin mikään muu toimii, mutta kyllä sillä voi verrata samalla näytönohjaimella kyseisen testin eroja
<hifi> eli juuri toi compizin overheadi näkyy
<Sysi> hyvin rajatunlaisen piirron eroa
<hifi> piirto kuin piirto, ruudulle piirretään, compiz tuo overheadia väliin -> hidastaa
<]tomppa[> ilmeisesti  tuo compiz-työpöytäkuutio  on ainakin osasyyllisenä lagiin
<Sysi> jotku pluginit aiheuttaa ongelmia enemmän ku toiset
<]tomppa[> kokeilin vähän kaikkia mahdollisia asetuksia ja tuon käynnistämisen jälkeen lagi alkoi
<Jupp3> 1)Mitä piirretään on erittäin harvinainen usecase (ei teksturointia). 2)Kaikki piirto tehdään deprekoidulla toiminnallisuudella (tuskin optimoidaan hirveästi). 3)Yksinkertaisen scenen takia jotkut pikkuasiat esim. bufferin swappaukseen liittyen voi saada käyttäjän luulemaan, että uudet ajurit ovat 10% hitaammat (jos vaikka fps tippuu 1000 => 900) jne.
<Jupp3> Niin, ja lisätään vaikka 4)Mitään uutta toiminnallisuutta (mitä esim. pelit käyttävät) ei käytetä lainkaan
<hahlo> hifi: juuri noin sen olen myös ymmärtänyt
<hahlo> eikai mitkään efektit nopeutta lisää
<]tomppa[> pitää kait pitää  compiz vain tuolla oletustehosteet -tasolla toistaiseksi, kun  sillä tuntuu toimivan  kiitettävästi.
<]tomppa[> Melkein jopa yhtä nopeasti pyörii winellä, kuin vistalla :D
<hifi> tehosteet pois ja kaikki toimii paremmin
<]tomppa[> kyllä, mutta silloin ei toimi "composing" tai mikä tuo objektien läpinäkyvyys nyt onkaan
<Sysi> mulla meni systeemi liian nopeaksi, oli liian rumaksi ilman efektejä
<hahlo> rumuus on katsojan silmässä
<Sysi> joo, mää oon neuroottinen
<Sysi> kwinissa tosin saa lisäjuttuja ku on kompostointi käytössä
<]tomppa[> mikäköhän tuossa toisessa koneessa voi mättää, kun fps vispaa 10-asettettu raja esm 120 edestakaisin asetuksista huolimatta 60x480 kaikki lowssa vs fullhd kaikki tapissa
<czr_> ]tomppa[, eli fps vain 10? glx kaytossa?
<]tomppa[> 64bit buntu, gtx460, intelin quadi
<]tomppa[> glx?
<Sysi> mikähän nvidian ajurin versio?
<czr_> jep. voitko pastebinnata glxinfo:n tulosteen?
<czr_> (tosin en taysin ymmartanyt ongelmaasikaan viela)
<Sysi> ootko kokeillu eri peleillä
<]tomppa[> 195.36.24 ajurina
<]tomppa[> ainoastaan tuota codia joskus aikanikuluksi tuolla kokeillut, kun ei huvita windowsiin käynnistää erikseen, kun siinä ei oikeen vdr pyöri :D
<Sysi> voi olla ihan softakohtastaki, tai vaikka winen ropleema
<Sysi> aika vanha ajuri.. mulla on 260.19.21 GTX460 1GB:ssä
<Sysi> 195-sarja taitaa olla pre-fermeille suunniteltu
<]tomppa[> joo, niinpä tietenkin, ajuri jäänyt 9800gtx-aikaan :8
<]tomppa[> saakos tuon 260... ihan pakettivarastosta, vai?
<Sysi> mulla on fedora, jossaki ppa:ssa vois olla
<]tomppa[> heti kun latas ppasta oikean ajurin, niin rupesi toimimaan ihan erilailla; kiitos neuvosta
<Sysi> hää o höveli
<]tomppa[> Onkos tuo fedora kuinka vaikea omaksua / toimiiko kaikki multimediakodekit yms edes jossain määrin helposti?
<]tomppa[> Monesti miettinyt, kun ubuntua kehitetään "helpompaan" suuntaan, niin käytettävyys kärsii, jolloin jossain vaiheessa voiolla vaihto edessä
<Sysi> jos ite ubuntu ei tunnu kivalta niin siinä voi kokeilla xfce:ä tai kde:tä, fedorassa pari repoa lisäämällä saa koodekit yms asennettua
<]tomppa[> ok
<PoisonedDwarf> Viikonloppuna olis tarkotus jättää taakse windo ja siirtyä ubuntuun :)
<Newa> PoisonedDwarf: mainio aatos, kesällä sain itse winkun versioista tarpeekseni
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-10
<Sysi> miksikähän miniläppärillä näkyy vaan pari ekaa krunnerissa, muihin pitää scrollata
<Sysi> pöytäkoneella näkyy koko lista pitkänä
<Sysi> molemmissa ois näyttöä jäljellä
<Wildzared> Heips
<Odin__> moips
<Wildzared> Ideaa softasta miten saisi tehtyä koneesta levykuvan, jonka voisi asentaa sitten seuraaville koneille (sama emolevy) muuttumattomana?
<Odin__> emolevy ei ole niin tärkeä asia kuin kovalevy :P
<Odin__> tässä asiassa
<Odin__> ja joo ootas kun etsin sen command line toolsin joka alkaa R kirjaimella :)
<Sysi> kaikenlaiset suljetut ajurit on isoin ongelma
<Sysi> jos niitä tarvis erejä eri asennuksissa
<Odin__> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/backup
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iukG2 -> Backing Up in Ubuntu
<Sysi> clonezillalla voi tehä suoraan toiselle levylle heitettävän imagen, ainaki jos levyt on samankokoset
<Sysi> kustomoidun asennuslevyn tekemiseenki on jotaki työkaluja
<Odin__> joo jos levyt ovat erikokoisia niin menee vaikeammaksi
<Sysi> ei kyllä välttämättä, jos tehään pienimmällä
<Wildzared> Jos kyseessä on kasa täysin identtisia koneita?
<Sysi> tekee vaan sopivan fstabin
<Wildzared> Tarkotus olis siis tehdä yksi levykuva, jota voisi asentaa muuttumattomasti ja helposti useaan samanlaiseen koneeseen
<Wildzared> ja mielellään verkon yli
<Sysi> clonezillalla/dd:llä saa livecd:llä otettua imagen jonka voi vaan kopsata koneesta toiseen livelevyltä
<Sysi> koululla käytetään FAI:ta ja lokaaleja repoja
<Odin__> itse en ole tuota vielä tarvinnut, että netin kautta tiputtaisi imaget koneeseen.
<Wildzared> Eli siis, olisi tarkotus saada sille levykuvalle myös esim. päivitykset, muokattu ulkoasu ja ohjelmat
<Odin__> mutta kyllä täällä joku osaa sinua opastaa tuossakin
<Wildzared> Joo, elikkä tässä on sellanen homma, että kouluprojektina meillä on täällä koululla lähdössä pyörimään harjoitusyritys, joka myy koneita myös ubuntulla, koska osa niistä koneista on niin vanhaa rautaa, ettei se kunnialla pyöritä windowsia. Ja tarkoitus olisi asentaa näppärästi pariinkymmeneen koneeseen samanlainen järjestelmä
<Wildzared> Eli meillä on siis vanhoja, käytöstä poistettuja toimistokoneita, valmistettuja 2003-2006
<Wildzared> ja mitä me ollaan tässä yksittäisissä koneissa ubuntua (9.10 ja 10.10) testailtu, nii se tuntuu ihan hyvältä
<Sysi> no dd:llä aina image päivitetystä koneesta, asennettavan koneen voi bootata vaikka pxe:llä jos ei halua cd/usb, sitte kopsaa sen imagen
<Sysi> kustomoidun .iso:n luominen on monimutkasempaa kai
<Sysi> ubuntu aikanaan tarjos jotaki oem-asennusta mutta en tiiä minkälainen se oli
<Odin__> Ubuntu 10.04 supplies HPLIP 3.10.2 and it does not support your printer.
<Odin__> jasso
<Odin__> pitäs saada deskjet 2050 toimimaan
<Odin__> kone ei ole tässä mutta sain emaililla viestiä :D
<Sysi> tuo FAI olis varmaan se oikea tapa mutta se ei oo kauhean helppo
<Wildzared> No miten sitten kustomoidun .ison luominen onnistus?
<anger> oho, lts päivitti thunderbird 3.0 -> 3.1
<Sysi> siihen on ohjelm(i)a, google tietää
<anger> tää ollutkin jonkinasteinen ärsytyksen aihe about kaikissa distroissa, että pitäydytään melkeenpä väkipakolla siinä versiossa mikä tuli julkaistaessa
<Sysi> siihen on yleensä ihan pätevät syyt
<anger> joissakin paketeissa joo
<Sysi> fedorassa päivittyy enemmän ku debian-suvussa, rollerit on sitte bleeding edge
<anger> mutta thunderbird ja firefox nyt vaan on sellasia softia joista haluaisi aina tuoreimmat versiot
<Sysi> miksi
<Sysi> "ku pitää olla"?
<anger> ja distron ulkopuolelta hankitut nyt on vähän hankalia esim. 64-bitittömyyden takia
<muep> kaantaakin voi
<anger> No kysytään toisin päin, miksi ei pitäisi olla tuoreimpia vakaita versioita työpöytäohjelmistoista?
<muep> mutta kylla selaimesta olisi kiva olla mahdollisimman ajantasainen versio esim. siksi, etta sitten voi aiemmin kayttaa youtubea ilman flashia
<anger> Tietty webdevaaminen on aika oleellinen syy
<anger> Ja ylipäätään tuntuu hieman voimavarojen haaskaukselta, että joissain distroissa patchataan ikivanhoja softia turvapäivityksillä
<anger> Kun aivan yhtä hyvin voisi vaan julkaista sen uudemman version
<anger> Serveripuolella toki ymmärtää jos päivitykset rikkovatkin jotakin
<muep> tosin usein ei voi, kun esim. firefoxin paivittaminen saattaisi edellyttaa n muun ohjelman paivittamista
<anger> Kuulostaa vähän kaukaa haetulta...
<anger> Ainakin äkkiseltään ei tule mieleen mikä muu ohjelma voisi olla noin kytköksissä, etteikö versiota voisi päivittää...
<anger> Ok, jotkut lisäosat ehkä
<muep> ainakin aiemmin esim. epiphany ja yelp
<anger> muep: kannattaisiko tossakin tapauksessa sitten käyttää ne voimavarat epiphanyn päivittämiseen, kuin turvapäivitysten tunkaamiseen muuten vanhentuneeseen softaan?
<muep> kyllahan mozilla yleensa tukee sita vanhempaakin jonkin aikaa
<Wildzared> Mistä ubuntussa näkee nopeasti kuinka moni bittinen se on?
<muep> mutta kylla minustakin on kierivampi paivityspolicy kivempi
<anger> Wildzared: uname -m
<Wildzared> se sanoo että i686 ja sehän tarkoittaa sitä että se on 32 bittinen, eiks je?
<anger> jep
<Wildzared> mitä se silloin sanoo ku se on 64 bittinen?
<Tekno_> x86_64
<Finnish> Maverick on toiminu mun mielestä tosi hyvin, mut jotenkin buginen on ajoittain. Esim monesti käynnistäessä työpöydälle on joitain oikean yläkerran kuvakkeita ollu kadoksissa, taasen sit seuraavan kerran olleet siellä. Sit pieni mutta ärsyttävä firefoxin fonttimuutos yhden päivityksen yhteydessä. Muuten on toiminu aika passelisti
<happosade> Miten saa kaapattua ubuntussa videon, selaimesa pyörii x-ms-wnv
<happosade> s/wnv/wmv
<IhqTzup> Ite oon firefoxin lisäosalla "embedded object" ladannu
<IhqTzup> taikka download helper
<topyli> wgetillä vaan
<happosade> topyli: wgetillä ei onnaa, koska vaatii kirjautumisen tonne palveluun
<happosade> muuten tulee 404
<topyli> ok
<IhqTzup> en muistaa kumpaa oon käyttäny mutta on onnistunu aina lataus
<retku> onko mahdollista saada mokkula menemään automaattisesti nettiin kun sen tökkää usb-porttin? nyt täytyy aina klikata.
<skfin> Eikös sen yhteyden saa laitettua networkmanagerilla automaagiseksi
<skfin> En tiedä toimiiko jos langallinen/langaton on jo käytössä
<retku> katos vaan en huomannut tuota ruksia tuolla nurkassa :P no kokeillaan
<hahlo> miten sitä usb_modeswitchiä käytetään?
<skfin> Kertooko man mitään
<skfin> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/#usage
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ivpc4 -> Draisberghof - Software - USB_ModeSwitch
<hahlo> joo -H on huaweille mutta se vaatii jotain id:täkin
<hahlo> No default vendor/product ID given. Aborting.
<Tm_T> -H on "vanhoille" Huaweille, mitä se sitten tarkoittaakaan
<skfin> Emmä tiedä, mä olen vain copypastelink-auttaja täällä
<hahlo> tämä on vanha e220
<Tm_T> hahlo: ne id:t näät kun komennat "lsusb"
<hahlo> Tm_T: millä parametrillä id kerrotaan usb_modeswitchille?
<Tm_T> en muista ulkoa, usb_modeswitch --help sanonee
<hahlo> oliskohan se -V
<hahlo> noei
<Tm_T> hahlo: -v neljä ekaa id:n merkkiä, -d neljä vikaa
<hahlo> kävi nimittäin niin et e220 toimi suoraan fedora 14, mutta kun ubuntu koneelle ei dmesgissä näy gsm modeemia, pelkkä mass-storage
<Tm_T> kun ne menee vendorid:deviceid ne mitä lsusb tulostaa
<hahlo> ok kokeilen
<Tm_T> hahlo: eikun, -p tuo jälkimmäinen, eli product
 * Tm_T kaivelee huonolla tavalla nuita tietoja
<skfin> Ei voi olla huonompi kuin linkkien copypastettaminen.
<hahlo> joo -v  -p toimi lähetti control messagen
<Tm_T> jeps
<hahlo> ei vaan dmesgiin tule gsm modeemia sittenkään :P
<tale> hahlo: Katsoitko mitä Mokkulasulkeiset sanoo tosta mallista?
<hessuk> hmmh..mitenköhän tää mun ubu on onnistunu yhtäkkiä hukkaamaan äänikortin...?
<tale> hessuk: Mitä teit ennen kuin se lakkasi toimimasta?
<hessuk> asentelin päivityksiä ja muutaman xmms2-paketin
<hessuk> sit buuttauksen jälkeen ihan mykkänä
<tale> hessuk: Menikö päivitykset virheettä läpi? Ja mikä versio Ubuntusta se on?
<hessuk> tale: päivitykset meni ihan normaalisti läpi
<hessuk> nyt pyörii 10.04, Gnomella
<tale> Tuo xmms2 on äänipalvelin ja asiakasohjelma, sehän voi hyvinkin sotkea ääniasetuksia.
<tale> Oliko sinulla säädeltynä ääniasetuksia ennen xmms2:n asentamista?
<hessuk> no eipä oikein muuta ku nuo oletuksena tulleet asetukset
<tale> hessuk: Koita kirjautua toisena käyttänä sisään, kuuluuko silloin äänet.
<hessuk> tale: ei mulla oo tässä laitettuna muita käyttäjätilejä ku itelle tää yks
<tale> hessuk: Käyttäjiä voi luoda lisää ilman lisämaksuja.
<tale> hessuk: Osaako muuten tuo xmm2 nyt soittaa ääniä?
<hessuk> eipä ainakaan atm kuulu mitään
<tale> hessuk: Oletko tarkistanut perusjutut, eli johdot kiinni, virta päällä kaiuttimissa, mixerissä ei ole mykistetty kanavia ja volumet on jotain muuta kuin nollaa?
<tale> hessuk: http://xmms2.org/wiki/FAQ#Troubleshooting
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ivGrq -> FAQ - XMMS2
<tale> hessuk: Oletko ihan varma että tarvitset tuota XMMS2:sta? Ei oikein vakuuta että se olisi valmis laadukas ohjelmisto vielä.
<hessuk> tale: ok
<hessuk> mahtaisko vaikuttaa mitenkään jos poistan sen?
<tuhoojabotti> Asensin tänään Ubuntun, toverit.
<tuhoojabotti> Nyt se latas nää 4 linux-headeriä sit
<tuhoojabotti> -24, -24-generic, -26, -26-generic
<tuhoojabotti> ja nyt ne tulee gruppiin ihan turhaa :u
<muep> ei ne headerit kyllä grubiin tule
<tuhoojabotti> äh tää olikin virallinen, piti höpistä offtopikkii
<tuhoojabotti> no ei ne, mutta ne toiset.
<hessuk> tale: ei oikeen auttanu toi faq-sivusto
<hessuk> tale: ja varsinainen ongelma lienee siinä, että ubuntu ei löydä ainuttakaan äänikorttia
<tuhoojabotti> Päivitys halus päivittää grubin, klikkasin että asentaa sen kahelle kovolle. nyt ei enää buuttaa mikään
<tuhoojabotti> tulee vaan error: no such device: xxx
<tuhoojabotti> ja grub rescue promtti
<tuhoojabotti> yritin sitten komentoa help, joka ei tehny mitään ""
<tuhoojabotti> sit yritin "insmod /boot/grub/normal.mod"
<tuhoojabotti> joka sanoo, että unknown filesystem
<IhqTzup> miten otetaan ajastettu screenshot, koska esim jotkut valikot estää print screen napin toiminnan
<Tuplis> päätteeseen vaikka scrot
<mlpug> mulla se applications->accessories->take screenshot antaa myös laittaa viiveen sekunteina.
<topyli> toki gnome-screenshot osaa myös jos tykkää näpytellä nappuloita
<Tuplis> niinjuu, toki
<IhqTzup> ahaa, en oo tienny että tuommonen ohjelma on
<IhqTzup> on vaan aina käyttäny napilla. onpas kätsy. kiitos
<IhqTzup> oon*
<retku> tietääkö joku missä olisi lista pikanäppäimistä?
<Sysi> gnomen helpissä pitäis kai olla
<retku> höh, selain soittelee musiikkia javan kautta ja näemmä se sekoitti koko muun äänen ulostulon :/ eli en saa mitään muuta kuulumaan kuin javan tuottaman musiikin eli ei siis youtubesta
<retku> edes youtubesta*
<retku> ubuntu ei huomaa että ääntä tulee kun tulee javalla mutta esim. vlc:n se näkee ja luulee että soi vaikkei soi :/
<Sysi> vaiha ulostulo
<Sysi> oiskohan pulsen vai minkä säätöjä
<muep> minusta tuo kuulostaa semmoiselta että java menee pulsen ohi
<Sysi> seki vois olla
<ak-> en javasta tiedä mutta mulla ainakin flashi vetää välillä  jumia ja sit ei toimi winellä spotify, auttaa kun tappaa flashin ja aukasee softan uusiksi
<ak-> wine menee varmaa kylläkin pulsen ohi?
<ak-> tosin 64bit ni toi flashikin aika hämärä
<Sysi> ubuntussa taitaa käyttää alsaa joo
<ak-> ohan se joku beta? flash natiivisti linuxille, pitäs sitä kokeilla jos toimis paremmi
<ak-> siis 64bit
<Sysi> ainaki pari betaa ehtiny tulla, paljo paremmin pitäis toimia ku purkkausten
<Messanger>  world leaders setting you all up right now to get microchipped by RFID microchips with identity/healthcare/credit information into their new world order why they are folding the economy , their solution to the problem they are causing is the RFID microchip  http://www.scribd.com/doc/44997148/The-Mark-of-the-Beast    Romans 10:13 all who call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iw79F -> The Mark of the Beast
<Messanger>  world leaders setting you all up right now to get microchipped by RFID microchips with identity/healthcare/credit information into their new world order why they are folding the economy , their solution to the problem they are causing is the RFID microchip  http://www.scribd.com/doc/44997148/The-Mark-of-the-Beast    Romans 10:13 all who call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iw79F -> The Mark of the Beast
<Sysi> hassu spämmi
<ak-> archilla toimi hyvi, mut näyttiksen ajureisssa jotain hämärää kun koitti rautakiihdytyksellä full screen ni meni yli näytön ja värin meni sekasin, intelin piiri ni ei mitää pitäs olla mut en vaa ymmärtäny... palasin ubuntuun missä jotain vielä ymmärtääkin, tai jos ei ymmärrä niin tukea löytyy ainakin helpommin
<Sysi> 10.2 rautakiihytyksellä oli vähän epävakaa
<Sysi> uudella nvidialla
<ak-> mut oli niissä ajureissakin jotain vikaa intelillä, jos jollain sivuilla meni sopivasti horisontaaleja viivoja ni siihen tuli aina semmosta häiriötä, tosi hämärä bugi, mitää ei tullu mitää virhettä logiin, kaikki olevinaa toimi mutta tuli vaa virheitä
<ak-> ei mun ymmärrys riittäny niitä korjaa, ja wicd ei ymmärtäny ad-hoc verkkoja, tai ymmärsi mutta tosi randomisti yhisti... oli niin paljon mystiikkaa mistä en ymmärtäny ni aattelin siirtyä takas ubuntuu.. olihan se ihan kiva käydä vieraissa mutta tuttu ja turvallinen debian pohajne on turvallinen
<Sysi> joku kommentti oli että arch on uus gentto
<ak-> no on siinä aur missä on portagen tapane sorsasta kääntäminen, se oli siinä jopa hyvää jos se oli ajantasalla, hidastahan se on mutta teoriassa hyvä
<Sysi> lähinnä kaikki se tunkkaus
<muep> minusta se aur on aika eri kuin portage
<Sysi> jos meinaa että gentoossa se sorsa-distrona oleminen on se hassuus, ei oo kokeillu asentaa sitä :P
<muep> ihan samaan tapaan oikeastaan missä vain distrossa voi halutessaan kääntää epävirallisia paketteja uudelleen sorsista
<Sysi> nyt ku piisaa levyä vois tähän asennella freebsd:n
<retku> luulen että tämä sunin ohi menee ohitse ja jotenkin sekottaa koko äänen ulostulon, uudelleenkäynnistys ei auttanut
<ak-> mutta se aur piti kuitekin pakettivaraston kanssa yhteyksiä, tai ainakin sillä yaourth? pysty ottaaa aurista ja pakettivarastosta ja piti synkassa ne
<ak-> en hirveen pitkää viihtyny archissa, ehkä muutaman kuukauden, tykkäsin kyllä, mutta ne muutamat bugit mitä en ymmärtänyt vei voitotn
<ak-> kukaa hereillä?
<ak-> 642 root      39  19  322m 147m  10m R   97  3.8   0:22.42 update-apt-xapi
<ak-> tommone kuormittaa pirusti kokoaika
<ak-> no loppuhan se, sentäs.. xapi? ymmärrän kyl jos tarkastaa päivityksiä mut onko toi sit sama, ja jotain se jäi ihmeellisesti miettimää pitkäksi aikaa
<annttu> sen pitäisi rakennella joitan aptin tietokantoja
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-11
<tale> ak-: Nyt voi olla tavallista mutkikkaampi päivitys kun bind päivitetään DNSSEC:n takia.
<Sysi> olikos wlanissa että N-nopeus käytännössä vaatis 40MHz käyttöä?
<Sysi> oisko mitää potentiaalista haittaa 20MHz vs. 40MHz?
<Sysi> jospa ei sotketa ku kerran toimii ihan hyvin
<czr_> Sysi, mika on "40MHz kaytto"?
<Sysi> tuossa on joku "Channel width" asetus
<Sysi> muistelin 2,4/5,0 juttua vissiin
<czr_> no noi on puhtaasti sit ihan N-juttuja. ei noi kanavaleveydet ole saadettavissa b/g/a:ssa
<Mkaysi> Mitä pitäisi tehdä, kun Gwibber näyttää tältä http://1dl.us/129208121198993.jpg eikä voi (?) lähettää viestejkä Identicaan. En toiedä onko Identica lähetys käytössä.
<Kalle> Onko winellä mahdollista saada itunesia toimimaan?
<tale> Kalle: Googletus löytää että kyllä. http://www.mikesubuntu.com/2007/10/itunes-great-with-wine-yep-its-true/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/izkyz -> iTunes great with wine. Yep! Its True! | Mike's Ubuntu Blog
 * peetra yrittää asentaa lubunrua. :)
 * peetra +t
<re-G> peetra: jotai ropleemaa?
<peetra> Nou ei vielä, se vaan on ihme hidas, ei lähde käyntiin ollenkaan
<peetra> Mietin lähinnä kauanko pitäisi antaa sen yrittää ennen ku kokeilee jotain toista levyä
<re-G> peetra: boottailet siis asennuslevyä
<peetra> Knoppixella se oli mielestäni sairaan nopea ja ajattelin sitten vetäistä lubuntua OS:ksi. :)
<peetra> asennuslevyltä joo
<re-G> kuinka kauan se on nyt yrittäny käynnistyä ja kuinka vanha kone
<peetra> Yritti ekalla kerralla noin 25 minsaa työpöydän kautta (olin valinnut "Kokeile") ja nyt on jumittanut ehkä 20 minuuttia.
<peetra> nyt tapahtui jotain
<re-G> jos on kovin vanha kone niin alternate install menee sujuvammin
<peetra> kone on vähiten 5 vuotta vanha mutta 3 giga prossu ja giga muistia, näyttö on maybe liian outo häyttökortille, voiko se vaikutaa asennusnopeuteen?
<re-G> no ei pitäis jos se nyt about normaalin näköisenä käynnistyy työpöydälle
<peetra> mistäköhän moista alternate install löytäisi, voin laittaa 10.04  levy tohon yhteen koneeseen ja verrrata, niin toi saa vielä jmia.
<peetra> Se on vasta Preparing to install Lubuntu-kohdassa. :/
<re-G> kyllä toi nyt kuulostais että jossakin on häikkää.. levyssä tai sitten on sen verran hassumpaa rautaa että pitää antaa ylimääräisiä parametreja että käynnistyy kunnolla
<re-G> peetra: perus ubuntusta on tarjolla alternate install image.. sillä voi jättää työpöydän asentamatta ja sitten simppelisti nykäistä lubuntu-desktop -metapaketti siihen päälle.
<re-G> voit myös koittaa googlata koneen merkillä, mallilla ubuntulla niin tulee ilmi onko siinä jotain tunnettua ongelmaa
<peetra> wuuups, se on jo hieman advanced se että asentaa ilman grafiikkaa. Mutta kait senkin pitää aiemmin tio myöhemmin oppia. :)
<re-G> no tossa tapauksessa tarttis kirjautua sisään ja ajaa yks komento sekä käynnistää uudelleen. Ei varmaan kuulosta pahalle rastille?
<peetra> Pitäisi varmasti tietää emon tarkemmin ku HP. :P Bioxesta vois varmasti löytää millä googlata ku kattoo
<peetra> no ei se kuulosta kovinkaan vaikealta, ei. :)
<peetra> Kaikki ilman grafiikka on vaan niin hurjan tuntematonta, mä oon  oikein ylpee jo åelkästään että oon kirjautuneena irssillä. :P
<re-G> :)
<re-G> tärkeintä on heittää ennakkopelot romukoppaan jos haluaa komentoriviä oppia
<re-G> peetra: niin et siis tiä mallia tarkemmin kuin HP? :P
<peetra> Helpompaa sanottua ku tehty, mutta kait se on vaan tehtävä, grafiikka hidastaakin yllättävän paljon. :o
<peetra> Mä oon tota emoa yrittänyt silmäillä ja googlata kuvia sen ulkonäöstä, jotain aika lähellä löyson mutta siitä oli kuukausi sitten ja nyt mulla on vasta toimivat muistit sille että saan käynnistää ilman piippauksia.
<re-G> aaaaa... jotenki kuvittelin että sulla on läppäri
<peetra> Kaikilla on nykyään läppäri....
<peetra> niin se on ihan ymmärettävää että luulit niin
<re-G> no sit.. ootko mitenkää tarkistellu että toimiiko kone ylipäätään kunnolla? muistien kunto, lämmöt, jne.. tai onko siinä ollu tossa kokoonpanossa muuta toimivaa käyttistä asennettuna
<peetra> kuulemma ollut SATA-levyllä toimiva winXP ennen ollut maistraation (valtion) omistuksessa
<re-G> mutta muisteja oot ainaki vaihtanu sen jälkee? .. mä ehkä ajaisin muistitesterin (memtest86) ja/tai kokeilisin toisella asennuslevyllä näin alkuun
<peetra> muistit otin tästä koneesta, jota käytän nyt ja laitoin tähän näin toiset, notta tietäisin että ne toimii. Se on ilmeisesti
<peetra> HP Compaq dc7600
<peetra> joka selittää miksi mä oon joutunut käydä puolet kaupungin muistivarastoa läpi. :P
<re-G> :P
<peetra> äh, mä luin ykköstä kutoseksi ja googlaan tässä väärällä sarjanumerolla. KAHVIA!
<re-G> peetra: vae että kaffia, mä raitistuin elokuussa ja lopetin kofeiinin tykittämisen elimistöön
<re-G> :P
<peetra> tuleva datanomi ilman kofeiiniä on niinkuin kala ilman vettä
<re-G> hehe
<re-G> "Kofeiinin käytöllä voi olla lukuisia haittavaikutuksia. Kahvi saattaa aiheuttaa verenpaineen nousua eli hypertensiota sekä sydämen tykytystä ja vapinaa [8] Myös vatsavaivat ja monenlaiset ruoansulatusvaivat ovat mahdollisia[10]. Psyykkisiä haittoja ovat muun muassa masennus, ahdistus, paniikkioireet ja paniikkihäiriö." :D
<re-G> kevyttä kamaa
<topyli> meillä on myös #ubuntu-fi-offtopic käytössä :)
<re-G> hyvä tietää :)
<peetra> kokeilen nyt 10.04 joka on toiminnut ainaskin kerran asennuksessa. Googlelta
<peetra> löysin vaan tietoa että LINUX toimii ton emon kaa, ja hyvin
<peetra> ilmeisesti toimitettu OEM-linuxeja aimo kasa.
<re-G> hyvä
<peetra> Tossa se pyörii ja pyörii se pallukka, eli ainaskin yrittää tehdä jotain, mä meen sitten nukkuu, jos se ei lopu ja kattoo aamulla onko päässyt seuraavaan vaiheeseen.
<peetra> Mutta jotenkin mä epäilen kummiskin että näytöllä voisi olla osuutta mun ongelmiin, se on NIIN WINDOWS-näyttö että se on nippa nappa win-compatiblekaan
<re-G> mikäs sellanen on
<peetra> joku Philips Brilliance 220CW
<peetra> Ei ole löytynyt yhtääkään näyttökorttia, jonka kaa EI olisi ongelmia. :P
<re-G> oho
<peetra> Mun asennus on edistynyt keyboard layoutiin, taisi tulla englanninkielinen valinta automaagisesti ku kävin paussilla, mutta sitähän voi vaihtaa sitten.
<peetra> Mulla ei sitten oo ollut varaa hienoihin uusiin kortteihin toki
<re-G> :P
<peetra> 10.04 on edennyt nyt  Prepare Disk Space iin. :D
#ubuntu-fi 2010-12-12
 * peetra vaihtoi HD:tä ja nyt kaikki sujuu rakettispaketti-vauhtia! :D
<peetra> Oli kyse HD-Failuresta, 22 minuuttia kesti Lubuntun installaatio sitten toimivalla HD:llä. :P
<peetra> Lubuntun ensivaikutelma asennettuna. WoooooW!
<peetra> Nopeampi kun salama :P
<xen_cis> hello all.
<xen_cis> #payback
<re-G> peetra: loistavaa :)
<Tekno_> sanokaas minkälaisel tekstinpätkällä muokataan grub2:n konffia niin että timeout kohtaan tulee isompi numero ku 0
<HaXeri> etit sen nollan sieltä
<Tekno_> nii mutta minkälaisel tekstinpätkällä
<Sysi> se konffi on /etc/default/grub ja aika alussa filua
<Sysi> sitte update-grub
<tale> Tekno_: En tätä tekstinpätkää ymmärrä. GRUB_TIMEOUT= tiedostossa /etc/default/grub
<tale> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#/etc/default/grub%20(file)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hm0vx -> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Tekno_> eli mitä kirjotan terminaaliin
<Tekno_> yhellä pätkäl pitäs saada muutettua se
<tale> Tekno_: Mihin terminaaliin? Muokkaat siis tota tiedostoa.
<Tekno_> ei toimi näyttö
<tale> Tekno_: Onko tämä joku harjoitustehtävä? Miksi yksi pätkä?
<tale> Tekno_: Kirjaudu SSH:lla koneeseeen.
<Tekno_> ei oo ssh asennettu
<Tekno_> no kai se on asennettava
<tale> Tekno_: Entä jos konetta käynnistäessä pidät vaihto-näppäintä eli shiftiä pohjassa, sitten pääset grubin editoriin muokkaamaan.
<Tekno_> ai shift
<Tekno_> mä koitin esc
<Tekno_> tale: ei shift tehny mitää
<Tekno_> enkä saanu ssh:ta päälle
<Tekno_> mikä se juttu oli mil pysty korvaamaan tekstiä tiedostojen sisält
<tale> Tekno_: sed -komennolla voi tehdä sen.
<Tekno_> miten
<tale> Tekno_: Mutten käsitä miten pääset jotain komentoja kirjoittamaan mutta editorin käyttö ei onnistu.
<tale> Tekno_: Komennolle on man-sivu.
<Tekno_> no kyl mä sen verra nään liikuttaa hiirtä et terminaalin saan auki
<Tekno_> mut siihe se jääki
<tale> Tekno_: Jos kerta voit kirjoittaa komentoja, komenna sudo aptitude install openssh-server.
<tale> Tekno_: Tai siirrä se tiedosto scp-komennolla toiselle koneelle, muokkaa siellä, siirrä takaisin.
<Tekno_> ei se ssh nyt jostain syyst käynnisty
<ErikPel> tää pulseaudion device choose ei suostu käynnistyy, herjaa vain jotain "pa_browser_new() failed"
<ErikPel> chooser*
<ErikPel> 10.04 käytössä
<ErikPel> lähti toimi
<ErikPel> käynnistin avahi daemonin
<peetra> Kenelläkään hajua miten Lubuntun paneeli toimii, perusubuntussa mä vaan oikeeklikkaan ohjelmaa ja saan starteria sitä kautta paneeliin, mutta Lubuntu antaa vaan mahdollisuutta tehdä työpäydällw ikonia parhaaseen win-styleen! :O
<Sysi> klikkaile paneelia eläkä ohjelmaa
<Sysi> (mää päätin että mieluummin käytän riittävän nopeeta xfce:ä ku tunkkaisin lxde:tä)
<peetra> Emmä sitäkään kautta saa uusia startereita, jotain tossa on nimeltään Panelapplet, mutta siellä on kello ja akkustatus yms kräääsää joka on vaan paneelille. :)
<peetra> Ajattelin kokeilla tätä nyt ihan vähän
<Sysi> kyllä siitä jostaki pääsi johonki hämärään valikkoon
<peetra> Mä jatkan etsimistä. :)
<ErikPel> mites tää pulseaudio toimii, mun ubuntu ny tunnistaa ton mun windowsin pulse hostin ja mä näen volume monitorissa jos kuuntelen musiikkia windows koneella
<ErikPel> miten mä saan ny sen winukka koneen musiikin soimaa täl ubuntul
<ErikPel> taisiis
<ErikPel> tän äänikortista ulos
<ErikPel> jaa tää ei ny tunnista ku mun mikin pelkästää
<PoisonedDwarf> Jeejee, nyt on Ubuntu jonka eilen asensin. Pienen alkukamppailunjälkeen oon saanu kaikki toimimaan suhthyvin. Välillä vaan kone hämärsti kaatuilee :/
<peetra> Kaatuileva kone ei kuulosta kovinkaan mukavalta. :O
<PoisonedDwarf> no ei kuulosta ei,
<PoisonedDwarf> ei oo kovin fatalia se kaatuileminen, yhtäkkiä vaan kone ei tunnu "tottelevan" mitä koetan avata tai sulkea mutta sitten pistän vaan käynnistä uudelleen ja se toimii taas normaalisti. Aika hämärää, vähän niinku "bluescreen" ilman bluescreeniä.
<peetra> Niin, no, jos on tottunut bkue screeniin, niin ei varmasti tunnu kovinkaan pahalta ongelmalta. Mulle ois kauhia paniikki jos tollanen tapahtuisi enkä tietäisi miksi. Mulla oli virranhallinnan kanssa ongelmia Kubuntussa, ja se käyttäytyi tolla lailla
<peetra> Jähmettyi ja suljin sitten napista
<peetra> Onko PoisonedDwarf in kone läppäri?
<PoisonedDwarf> Peetra, on
<PoisonedDwarf> Ja juu just toi Virranhallinta tai taa olla ongelma
<PoisonedDwarf> Se valittaa käynnistäessä että akku on "tyhjähkö" tai jotain muuta, en muista tarkalleen ja näyttää että akun kapasiteetista on 44.7% käytössä tai jotain. Mulla on kyllä läppäri kokoajan verkkovirrassa että olis mielenkiintonen päästä korjaa moinen "virhehälytys"
<peetra> Mulla tuli kaatumis ja sammumisongelmia ainoastaan kun olin ilman verkkovirtaa
<czr_> kuulostaa lahinna pikkujoululta.
<peetra> en saanut koskaan oikein kunnolla korjattu ongelma, opin vaan välttää niitä tilanteita, jotka aaiheutti ongelmia
<peetra> LOls, paha. :P
<peetra> Sitten ongelma hävisi itsestään 10.10 upgradessa.
<czr_> peetra, se sesonki menossa, vaikea valttaa :-).
<peetra> :-)
<PoisonedDwarf> Pitänee koettaa upgreidaa tässä kaikenlaista muutenkin, en oo vielä ehtiny kantaa huolta kaikesta. Kunhan saa asian kerrallaan toimimaan :) seuraavaks pitäs saada DVD toimiin niin että päästään kattoo vesku dokkari.
<sinppa_> pitäis vilkaista itselläkin joskus se
<Sysi> oisko kellää tietoa minkälaiselta usb-tikulta apple-kone alkais boottaamaan?
<re-G> Sysi: ei välii
<Sysi> re-G: no tolta edelliseltä ei bootannu
<re-G> mitä tikulla oli ja mikä kone
<Sysi> guid-taululla olevalle tikulle asennettu ubuntu, grub osion alussa, vuoden vanha macbook
<Sysi> osion alussa = ei mbr:ssä jota ei vissiin käytetäkkää efillä
<Sysi> pitäiskö ihan msdos-tikulta bootata?
<Sysi> tuota vois kokeilla rEFIt:illä vielä
<re-G> rupesin just miettii että oonko bootannu sittenki cd:ltä ubuntu-imaget.. mut usbista boottaa osx ihan ok
<pesasa> Applet boottaa tikulta vaan, jos siellä on osx.
<re-G> pesasa: varma fakta?
<pesasa> Googlattu fakta Applen sivuilta.
<pesasa> Eri asia sitte, jos ton sais jotenkin häkkäämällä kierrettyä.
<Sysi> rEFIt vois olla sen korjaamista varten
<Sysi> joku hämärä ohje löyty, mutta se oli liveen
<pesasa> Jossain välissä kaverin kanssa pohdittiin, saisko tuon kierrettyä sellaisella usb-tikulla, jossa on se cd-osio.
<Jupp3> Sysi: No kaikki koneet eivät ainakaan boottaa usean kortin muistikortinlukijoilta
<pesasa> Mutta ainakaan mun kone ei ole usb:ltä bootannut.
<mjr> viralliset apple-faktat voi kyllä olla kusetustakin, mutta evt. Varmasti sitä on jotenkin vaikeutettu muille.
<Sysi> HAA: http://mac.linux.be/content/installation-ubuntu-karmic-koala-macbook-pro-31-usb-stick
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iCvNb -> Installation of Ubuntu Karmic Koala for a MacBook Pro 3,1 on a USB stick | Linux on your Apple Mac | iLinux
<Sysi> tuossa taitais olla just mitä haluan, luetaas loppuun
<re-G> "I did succesfully install and boot Linux - openSUSE 10.2 - from an external USB drive plugged into my MacBook Pro 2.16Ghz Core Duo. It works flawlessly, just install it from the Live DVD onto the drive. SUSE configures GRUB correctly and rEFIt recognizes the USB installation."
<pesasa> So from usb or to usb?
<pesasa> Ai juu, install to ja boot from.
<Sysi> oikea asennus tarvis saaha tikulle
<Sysi> jos ois kone ilman optista asemaa niin varmaan hankkis usb-optisen
<Sysi> ei satu olemaan kyseinen rauta käsissä nyt, mutta tuolla onnistunee
<Joonass> Iltaa
<Joonass> Minulla on Dell latitude x300 läppäri, miksi compiz efektit toimivat fedorassa, mutta ei ubuntussa (10.10)?
<Joonass> Näytönohjain Intel Extreme Graphics 2
<pesasa> Sysi: Tota täytyy kyllä kokeilla. Vois käyttää usb-tikkua rescue-mediana eikä tarttis kuskata cd-levyä varmuuden varalta.
<Sysi> pesasa: joo, mulla on keissi vähän semmonen "tyttö ja läppäri jolle ei saa tehä liian hassuja"
<Sysi> (ideana opiskella linuxia, saattaa jopa itse kokeilla tuon ohjeen kans)
<Erektium-> miksei noita natty daily-livejä oo tullu 6 päivää ;E
<Sysi> ei oo ollu kehitystä
<Erektium-> aijaa
<Sysi> tai joku rikki
<Erektium-> joo
<Sysi> aika jännä systeemi muuten toi EFI
<czr_> Sysi, missa sulla EFI on tullu vastaan?
<Joonass> Yhteys katkesi
<Joonass> Oisko kellään vinkkiä, mulla on dell latitude x300 läppäri, compiz efektit toimii fedorassa mutta ei ubuntussa (10.10)
<Sysi> czr_: omppuraudassa
<Joonass> Ja näytönohjainhan on tuossa Intel Extreme Graphics 2
<czr_> Sysi, ah, ajattelinkin et varmaan se kun ei niita omppujen lisaksi ole tullu vastaan kuin itskuissa
<Sysi> Joonass: ubuntussa ei suostu asettumaan käyttöön siis? ubuntussa voi olla vanhempi ajuri
<Joonass> Joo ei ota käyttöön
<Joonass> Asensin kyllä kaikki päivitykset ja esijulkaistut kans :D
<Sysi> tuossa ohjeessa jonka linkkasin, käsketään "Copy the "efi" folder to the partition" mistähän tuon pitäis löytyä?
<Sysi> jossaki päin osx:ää vissiin
<Joonass> Mitä youtubesta kahtoin niin compizia on pyöritetty tuolla jossain ubuntu 8/9 versiossa toimivasti
<Joonass> Tuo toimimattomuus taitaa olla syy vaihtaa fedoraan :S
<Joonass> Ubuntun näyttö-asetuksissa näyttö on tuntematon :O
<Joonass> Fedorassa toimii heiluvat ikkunat ja kuutio :)
<Sysi> kannattaa käyttää toimivaa systeemiä
<Joonass> Mutta ihmetyttää, että mihin tuo toimimattomuus perustuu :S
<Joonass> Ubuntussa on sellaista, mitä fedorassa ei ole !
<signorlaine> iltaa
<signorlaine> osaisko joku auttaa kun kone tunnistaa vain osan muistista
<signorlaine> distrona debris
<signorlaine> pitäs olla 1,5 gigaa mutta näkyy vaan reilu 800 megaa
<Joonass> Haluaisin usb-muistitikulle linuxin silleen, että sitä voi käyttää sieltä, vaikka fedoran, riittääkö 1 gigan tikku?
<Joonass> Miten tuo käytännössä tehdään?
<Sysi> no livetikku sopii, ihan oikea asennus ei
<Sysi> !usb
<lubotu3> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iCHdp -> Installation/FromUSBStick - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Sysi> fedoralla on omat ohjeet, tais käyttää dd:tä
<pesasa> Sysi: Siinä artikkelin lopussa on liitteenä se zip-tiedosto.
<Sysi> gah
<Joonass> Pitäskö olla yli gigan kokonen?
<Sysi> cd:ille tehdyt imaget ei oo yli gigaa
<annttu> signorlaine: onko sinulla itse käännetty kerneli?
<signorlaine> en edes tiedä mitä se tarkoittaa
<Sysi> millä tutkit muistin määrää?
<signorlaine> system monitor
<Sysi> voisit laittaa vaikka pastebiniin mitä 'free -m' aikaansaa terminaalissa
<signorlaine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542756/
<re-G> onks tervettä että wlanissa on hiukan packet lossia, vaikka ubuntu näyttää täyttä kenttää
<tale> re-G: Kuinka paljon on hiukan?
<re-G> no äsken oli 50 paketilla 6%
<Sysi> sisäverkossa?
<re-G> niin
<tale> re-G: Ihan OK on toi. Sulla varmaan muitakin wlan-laitteita käytössä.
<re-G> juu
<re-G> mul on 2 samanlaista tukiasemaa, toinen alkoi sekoilla niin vaihdoin toisen nyt kokeeks käyttöön
<tale> re-G: Pistä ne käyttämään eri kanavaa, sitten ne häiritsee vähemmän toisiaan.
<re-G> no siis toinen ei ole nyt käytössä ollenkaan
<czr_> onkin vahan hankalaa toimia it-tukena atlantin yli kun mutsilla windows vista ja AOL ja rikkinainen AP..
<czr_> joy+.
<Joonass> Mitä eroja on ubuntu 10.10 ja fedora 14 julkaisujen välillä, kun kerta compiz toimii fedorassa mutta ei ubuntussa samalla koneella :O
<czr_> Joonass, varmaankin aika pitkalle eri versiot about kaikista softista
<czr_> voi olla myos et oletuskonffikset eroaa.
<Joonass> Miten compiz käynnistetään konsolista?
<czr_> varmaan ihan 'compiz' komennolla mut veikkaisin et se on kylla ihan oletuksena paalla 10.10:ssa jos se vain toimii
<Joonass> Sanoo, että fatal sofware rendering detected; error failed to manage screen:0 ; fatal: no manageable screens found on display :0.0
<Joonass> Ei tunnista näyttöä :O
<czr_> no ei se sita tarkoita.
<czr_> tarkoittaa et "liian hapokasta".
<Joonass> Sepä on hyvin sit :D
<re-G> noniin jopas rokkaa
<czr_> Joonass, sun pitais ensin selvittaa et toimiiko sulla compizin tarvitsemat kalat.
<czr_> sikali kun en tosin tunne 10.10:ta patkaakaan niin en tieda riittaako perus glxinfo:t yms
<Joonass> Ei ole asennettu glxinfoa
<Joonass> Asennanko?
<czr_> asenna pois. ei se pahaa tee.
<czr_> se on lahinna glx:n informointityokalu
<czr_> voit heittaa pastebiniin sen tulosteen niin voi sita vilkaista
<czr_> nakee ainakin toimiiko sulla edes glx siina.
<Joonass> Hetki menee
<Joonass> Tunnistais tuo tuon mokkulan nyt argh
<Joonass> Miksi se ei löydä mokkulaa, vaikka äsken löysi, ei vissin kestäny laittaa noita esijulkaistuja päivityksiä
<Joonass> Menikö tuo mokkula rikki kun taivuttelin sitä :D
<czr_> taivuttelu on huono idis elektroniikan kanssa noin yleensa.
<Joonass> Testaan toista mokkulaa
<Joonass> Dodii
<Joonass> http://pastebin.com/SKPdLg3h
<Joonass> Siinä olis tuosta glxinfosta
<czr_> Joonass, jep. ei ole kuin softa-glx
<czr_> sen takia compiz ei kaynnisty sulla
<paww> ei taida olla edelleenkään olemassa suomessa toimivaa email => SMS -gatewaytä joka soveltuisi sattunaiseen käyttöön?
<czr_> se syy miksi on softa-glx johtuu yleensa siita ettei loydy toimivaa hw-kiihdytysajuria Xorgille
<czr_> paww, tuskimpa sita ilmaiseksi kukaan tuollaista lahtee tekemaan.
<Joonass> Mystisesti fedorassa löytää ja toimii efektit :D
<paww> czr: en tarkoittanutkaan ilmaista
<czr_> Joonass, niin. ja jos muistat mita sanoin aiemmin niin..
<Joonass> Vaihta fedoraan :P
<paww> satunnaisella käytöllä tarkoitan ettei tartte ostaa esim. vähintään satasella heti kättelyssä
<czr_> paww, no rahallahan noita saa. maksavat aika paljon.
<Joonass> *vaihda
<czr_> Joonass, en mina sita tarkoittanut
<czr_> enka varsinkaan sanonut
<Joonass> no mitä sit?
<czr_> "<czr_> Joonass, varmaankin aika pitkalle eri versiot about kaikista softista"
<Joonass> Ei ole ainakaan distrowatchin mukaan!
<Joonass> Kummia muutoksia trhty ubuntun uusiin julkaisuihin, kun jollakin on toiminut jossain ubuntu 8/9 versiossa!!
<czr_> ah. no sit en tieda.
<PoisonedDwarf> En saa DVD:tä toimimaan :( whats wrong?
<Sysi> http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi
<Sysi> tuolla on ohjeet muistaakseni suljettujen formaattien alla
<skfin> Hmm
<skfin> Jostain syystä luin että wikileaks, mutta ei mitään, jatkakaa
<czr_> tää on se seuraavan asteen projekti
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: Lähtikö DVD-elokuva näkymään?
<PoisonedDwarf> hain vähän paketteja ja tarviin vissiin tämmösen ku  libdvdcss2 nyt kohta ehkä opin löytämään ja asentamaan sen.
<PoisonedDwarf> Masiina on hiukan epävakaa vielä, pitäs selvittää toi akku ongelma. Tää väittää käynnistäessä että akku ei lataudu täydellä teholla ja läppäri on siis kuitenkin verkkovirtaan kytketty :S
<PoisonedDwarf> päivitin järjestelmää ja joku mainitti että ongelmat hävis sillä mutta mulla ei hävinny.
<PoisonedDwarf> ja tällähetkellä järjestelmän testaus on jääny jumittelee tonne eikä suostu sammumaan vaikka suoritin jo järjestelmän testauksen :( huoh... kyllä tämä tästä, kiitos avusta kaikille :)
<Sysi> hmm, ubuntun asennuksessa ei 10.04:ssä ollu ollenkaa vaihtoehtona että käyttää osiota efi-boottiosiona
<Sysi> onkohan se tärkeetäki
<czr_> eipa se graafinen taida osata. plus et efi-boottiosio yleensa on FAT
<czr_> missa on bootloader joka sit tekee mita tekee
<Sysi> eli se vaan toimii, tai ei vaan toimi?
<czr_> en ole ubuntua koskaan asentanut graafisesti efin kanssa.
<czr_> itseasiassa koskaan edes saanut sita toimimaan itskuilla.
<czr_> rhel oli ainoa joka toimi.
<PoisonedDwarf> jihuu, löysin ohjeet miten saan DVD:n toimimaan eikä ollut edes vaikeeta :) kuvanlaatu on vähän jotenki viel heikko mutta kyllä tää tästä
<bioterror> DVD:n resoluutio ei oo mikää järin suuri
<IhqTzup> mitenkäs saapi pois OO writerissa sen sanojen ehottamisen.
<Echramath> Onks kello nykyään utc-ajassa?
<Iltsu> hä
<Echramath> Systeemin. Taitaa olla kun dualboot-Windows on ihan sekaisin asian suhteen.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-05
<yakc> maailman kaikkeuden paskin idea kyllä ubuntu 11.10 toi ikkunan automaattinen suurennus jos vie sen tohon laitaan.
<yakc> sarjassamme idea minkä joku keksi ja kukaan ei tiedä miksi, mutta laitetaan nyt pakettiin.
<Tekno_> koodaa se paremmaks
<yakc> juu, täytyy
<yakc> käytin aikaisemmin 2d
<yakc> siinä ei tuollaista 'ominaisuutta' ollut.
<puunakki> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/294275_2381223248776_1196546387_32949656_659914_n.jpg
<skfin> puunakki: Älä kiitos puoluepolitiikkaa levitä täällä
<skfin> -offtopic ehkä sopinee paremmin
<skfin> Eli #ubuntu-fi-offtopicille kaikki Ubuntun tukeen kuulumattomat asiat jne.
<yakc> eikö tuo nyt ole sarjassamme "hassukuva"
<yakc> ja kuvakin jo meemi
<skfin> Joo mutta silti.
<skfin> Joku voi ottaa nokkiinsa.
<yakc> no toki, mutta kaikesta voi
<skfin> Sepä.
<yakc> hyväksyn silti linjan jos se on sääntöihin kirjattu
<yakc> on noita ihan tarpeeksi provokanavia listalla muutenkin
<skfin> Mutta #ubuntu-fi-offtopic on jokatapauksessa yleiseen höpinöintiin
<yakc> sopii
<skfin> yakc: Ei tällä kanavalla ole mitään kirjattuja sääntöjä...
<yakc> ok, monilla on
<yakc> vaikka nykyajan teinit ei irkkaa ja suurin osa aikuisväestöstä hallitsee käyttäytymiskoodiston.
<skfin> Joo, toki, ja vaikuttaahan Code of Conduct täälläkin
<skfin> yakc: Moi. Olen teini ja irkkaan.
<yakc> onnea, mäkin olin nuorena
<skfin> Sitä onnea tässä tarvitaankin :/
<yakc> tai ei kai tässä hirveän vanha ole nytkään
<yakc> mä olin kyllä teininä sellainen ääriteini
<yakc> aiheutin pahennusta siellä täällä.
<skfin> Heh.
<yakc> tarkoitan vaan, että ei nyt ollut tarkoitus mustamaalata kaikkea nuorisolaisia
<yakc> vaan puhun ennemmin omasta kokemuksesta
<czr_> oma kokemus on paras koska aina tietaa olevansa oikeassa.
<skfin> :)
<skfin> Juu, kyllähän tuota saa aina välillä hävetä omaa ja ikäsitensä käytöstä jälkikäteen
<czr_> jälkikäteen tunnettu häpeä on ihmiskunnan ainoa toivo pitkällä juoksulla. et sinänsä ihan hyvä välillä.
<skfin> Joo.
<skfin> Eipä sitä muuten taukapäät opi.
<yakc> kaikki oppii, mutta se ottaa aikansa
<yakc> ja ukki 88v sanoi oppia ikä kaikki kun facebookkiin liittyi
<czr_> selittaa trollausten maaran nousun viimeaikoina
 * czr_ hides
<yakc> mun ukki on superukki, jätkä voitti 2 sm-kultaa uinnissa vajaa kuukausi sitten
<yakc> samassa sarjassa polskii 20v nuorempiakin
<czr_> voi hyvin ollakin, hyva halle.
<czr_> kai facebookkia kayttaa ubuntulla?
<mjr> jos nyt välttämättä haluaa
<yakc> ei ole ubuntu kun ei ole mun asentama kone vaan serkkupojan :D
<yakc> muuten kyllä olisi
<SipuliSopuli> onpa taas vaikeaa kahden näytön kanssa >:
<kimmo> hei. kysymys koskien ubuntun ohjelmalähteitä. päivitykset-välilehdellä on raksittu tärkeät ja suositellut päivitykset. jäljellä on esijulkaistut ja tukemattomat, mutta mitäs ne nyt taroitikaan? olenko oikeassa, jos väitän että esijulkaistut on vakaiden ohjelmien päivityksiä, jotka muuten tulisi vasta puolivuotispäivityksen yhteydessä ja tukemattomat on nitä ohjelmoijien beta-versioita, joita ei tavisten kannat käyttää?
<Sysi> esijulkaistut todennäkösemmin on kohta normaaleihin päivityksiin tulevia
<skfin> Jep, eli puolivuotispäivityksien yhteydessä tulevia paketteja ei yleensä tule vanhempiin.
<Echramath> Onko joku noista backports?
<skfin> Niin joo, backports on se josta saa vanhempiinkin joitain paketteja.
<skfin> Mutta ei yleensä kovin runsaasti
<kimmo> ja tukemattomat päivitykset kannattaa jättää ruksimatta?
<kimmo> ohjeistuksen näistä voisi päivittää ubuntu tutuksi -kirjaan :)
<skfin> No jos haluaa käyttää vakaata ohjelmistoa niin esijulkaistut ja tukemattomat päivitykset kannattaa jättää ruksimatta
<kimmo> no mitä eroa niillä on?
<skfin> esijulkaistut on todennäköisesti lähiaikoina tulossa ihan tavallisiin päivityslähteisiin, tukemattomat ei
<skfin> eli esimerkiksi jos jostain ohjelmasta on juuri julkaistu versio 2.2.2, niin se tulee esijulkaistuihin ennen kuin varsinaisiin päivityksiin
<skfin> Testataan, että onko paketti toimiva jne.
<kimmo> aivan, eli esijulkaistuihin uskaltaa laittaa ruksin.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-06
<czr> backportseja tehdaa niin vahan ettei silla ole merkitysta
<czr> nimim sata bugiraporttia laittanu et vois backportata X:n syysta Y LTS:aan mut ei koskaan tapahdu mitaan.
<czr> paitsi sit loppujen lopuksi botit laittaa tiketit kiinni
<hahlo> boottasin buntua sellaisessa koneessa jossa on ralink rt3090 n-sarjan wifi piiri, ei tehnyt interfacea tuohon ollenkaan, onkohan tuohon ajuria olemassa?
<tale> hahlo: Ilmeisesti 11.10 Ubuntussa on ajuri.
<tale> hahlo: After blacklisting acer_wmi in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf wifi seems to
<tale> work and can connect.
<hahlo> kiitos kokeilen
<puikulainen> wifistä puheen ollen, sain tässä juuri sen läppärissä toimimaan lataamalla tarvittavan moduulin,
<puikulainen> mutta jäin kummastelemaan sitä, että näin piti tehdä, eli ettei ko. palikkaa ladattu automaattisesti.
<Sysi> jos se on suljettu tai aiheuttaa jossakin tapauksessa ongelmia
<Sysi> tai jotenki epävakaaksi koettu
<puikulainen> sitä mahdollisuutta koetin guuglailla, tämä oli siis wistron_btns
<Sysi> vois alkaa kokeilemaan 12.04 alpha-imageilla macbookin broadcomia..
<Sysi> tai 11.10 kernel-team ppa:lla, näppiksen taustavaloa lukuunottamatta vaikutti toimivan
<puikulainen> 12.04 on kyllä tähänastisessa käytössä ollut yllättävänkin vakaa ja käyttökelpoinen IMO
<Sysi> ihan hyvinhän se virtuaalissa rullas
<Sysi> pitäis keksiä miltä imagelta asentaa xubuntu ku ei oo amd64+mac imagea olemassa sille, oiskohan server/minimalia
<Sysi> tai riittäis i686 muistialua varmaan mun käytössä..
<skfin> Sysi: Serverin mukana tulee serverikerneli
<skfin> Ja kaikkea muutakin jännää...
<Sysi> jaha
<skfin> Se ei ole "ubuntu ilman käliä" niin kuin useat luulevat.
<skfin> Noh, korjataan, "tavallinen ubuntu ilman graafista käliä"
<Sysi> ton kernelin oon tainnu kuulla joskus kyllä
<skfin> no se löytyy repoista ihan vaan tunnisteella -server
<tale> Alternate install on tavallinen ubuntu ilman ylimääräistä.
<Sysi> niinjoo, alternatella sais tehtyä minimiasennuksen
<hahlo> munkin uudessa hp läpsyssä tuntui livelevy rullaavan aika hyvin, vaikka on ne kaksi atin ohjainta
<hahlo> lämmöistä en vielä tiedä
<hahlo> joka tapauksessa varmaan paremmin kuin se lahjalaite olis käynyt, jonka sain vaihdettua tuohon hp:seen
<Sysi> eikö ite liinuksella oo semmonen
<hahlo> mimmonen?
<Sysi> macbook air
<hahlo> jaa sitä en tiennytkään
<hahlo> se mun oli sillä pienimmällä levyllä linuksella varmaan parempi malli
<Iltsu> macbook air olis must
<andyn> jaha, läppäristä meni hiljattain suspendi särki. mistäs alkaisi vianetsinnän?
<ighea> päivityslogi auki ja suurennuslasi kätöseen
<andyn> ja sit toinen kiroilemisen aihe: latexin suomenkielinen babel tavuttaa perseelleen. onko suomalainen babel disavloitu kokonaan? debian-pohjaiset distrot itkee ettei texconfigia saa käyttää.
<tale> andyn: Mitä se tavuttaa väärin?
<pesasa> andyn: Onko sanoissa ääkkösiä?
<iivoli> o
<pesasa> Mulla on muistikuva, että ääkkösiä sisältävien sanojen tavutuksessa olisi ollut jotain ongelmaa. Olisiko liittynyt 2-tavuisiin utf-8-merkkeihin.
<czr_> skandit osuu mukavasti kaikki tuohon ryhmaan
<andyn> no esim se tavuttaa ku-usi, eli ei se oikein toimi
<czr_> no ei tuossa tapauksessa ole kyl utf-8-ongelma enaa
<Torcpu> mites mahollista ois resettaa toi mun window manageri asetukset?
<Torcpu> räpläsin 11.10:llä compizia ja ny sit katos launcherit ja menut ja kaikki
<Torcpu> en saanu ees terminalia millää hotkeyllä auki
<Torcpu> kirjautumisruudus valitsin 2d ja sain about normaalina käyntii tän
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-07
<hahlo> Sysi: ajaako se torvalds siinä airissa natiivisti jotakin linuxia, kertooko tarina?
<Sysi> hahlo: kyllä kai se, en kyllä onistunu löytämään juttua aiheesta
<hahlo> ok
<tuhoojabotti> plop
<tuhoojabotti> Tarviikos tuo Ubuntu One synkattu folderi sen, että molemmat koneet on päällä, että se synkkaa?
<tuhoojabotti> Nyt synkkas yhen filun, kauheen hidas kyl eikä kerro mitä tekee. :D
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Eikös Ubuntu One kopioi hakemiston sisällön Ubuntu pilveen, sieltä sen voi sitten kopioida toiselle koneelle.
<tale> Koneen tarttee olla päällä kopioinnin aikana, mutta molempien koneiden ei tarvi olla päällä samaan aikaan.
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Ei se tiemmä täydellä nopeudella kopioikaan niitä tiedostoja, jottei häiritse muuta netin käyttöä.
<tuhoojabotti> juu
<tuhoojabotti> ei tuntunu tekevän mitään kyl
<tuhoojabotti> joku tilailmaisin olisi kiva
<tuhoojabotti> siis onhan siinä nyt se syncing...
<tuhoojabotti> mutta vois näyttää esim. missä filussa on menossa tjsp.
<yakc> wot
<yakc> ./soundcloud.sh <3
<czr> yakc, lataa koko soundcloudin?
<yakc> latailee noi mitä voi normaalisti voi vain kuunnella
<yakc> tosin jännästi se ottaa kyllä kaikki sieltä kansiosta pykälään, että täytyypi tutkailla asiaa kun ehtii
<yakc> mukava silti saada mixtapeja soittimeen
<czr> hmm. hauskaa
<yakc> http://360percents.com/posts/soundcloud-com-music-downloader-linux-and-mac/
<czr> tattista
<czr> laitoin korvan taakse
<SipuliSopuli> yyh spittin fiyah sound on poistanu sen soundcloudista niiden sikahyvän from monday till sunday mixtapen
<SipuliSopuli> ..siinä oli hienot kannetkin XD
<yakc> saat varmaan pyytämälläkin
<SipuliSopuli> on se mulla tallessa, tuli vaan huomattua nyt toi
<SipuliSopuli> vähän harmi kun oon linkitelly portfoliossani siihen
<yakc> http://soundcloud.com/blaise-deville/jahtari-x-uprooted-sunshine
<yakc> kannattaa tsekkaa nuo. timanttia
<hahlo> kumpi on parempi vaihtoehto 11.10 radeon vai se atin fglx-jotakin jos katsotaan asiaa virrankulutuksen ja lämmöntuoton kannalta?
<hahlo> laitteet ovat 6470M ja 4200 yhdessä ja samassa läpsyssä
<tuhoojabotti> Itse käytän jDownloaderia kaikkeen
<tuhoojabotti> myös Soundcloud
<tuhoojabotti> Muistaakseni toimas ihan jees linukal.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut joo, skripteihin tietty paree
<tale> hahlo: Oletko katsonut Tomshardware.com testeistä tai vastaavista testejä?
<Tm_T> hahlo: ymmärtääkseni binääriajureissa on parempi sähköhyötysuhde
<hahlo> ok muuten tämä radeon kyllä toimii kivasti, mutta sähkönkulutuksesta en tiedä
<hahlo> toimiiko sillä atin binaarilla suspend/hibernate?
<Guest66920> mo kuka tietää mitään ubuntu emulatoria kuulema  ei virtual pc anna ubuntua asentaa ja virtualbox laittaa netin kiinni
<czr> virtualboxissa on toiminut ihan ok
<czr> vmwaressa on toiminut ihan ok
<czr> virtual pc taas on ollu aika kuraa muutenkin
<czr> ja toki on myos xen ja kvm :-).
<Guest66920> vmkware sano se oikea vois sitä
<n1ko> mikään noista ei tosin oo emulaattori mutta tais mennä muutenkin kysyjällä vellit ja puurot sekasi
<hahlo> se on kyllä jännä toi kysyjän kuvaama ominaisuus et vbox laittaa netin kiinni, sen se joskus tekee
<Guest66920> en uskalla enää asentaa sitä uudelleen koneelle kun pelottaa toi iskäni
<Guest66920> lataan emulatorilla
<Guest66920> voi varmasti waretettuna
<tale> Käytä parempaa emulaattoria?
<tale> Tai osta 50 eurolla kone johon asennat.
<Guest66920> iskälä ja äiskällä ei ole rahaa
<Guest66920> 50 eurot ovat aika huonoj
<Guest66920> a
<tale> Jos asut Porissa, tule täältä hakemaan yksi kone.
<hahlo> vboxin saa kyllä vapaasti ladata oraclelta, ei tarvitse warettaa
<Guest66920> virtualbox huono
<Guest66920> lagii paljon
<czr> ehka se 50e kone kuitenkin ois ihan asiaa
<Guest66920> hermostun aina tota ubuntun käytöstä kun ole windows 7 ja hermostun ja laitan windows 7 takas
<Guest66920> kun pelaan paljon pelejä
<czr> kayta sit windows 7:aa.
<Guest66920> emulatorilla voi paremmin
<Guest66920> en tiedä sitä viel asennanko konelleni jää ubuntulle jokin verran
<Guest66920> mulla on levy ja eikä anna laittaa tilaa koneelleni levyn ubuntu 10.04
<Guest66920> ostiin huutonetisstä
<Guest66920> poltettuna
<tale> Guest66920: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Lainaa_Ubuntu
<Guest66920> Asun rovaniemellä eipäs löydy :DD
<tale> Guest66920: http://linux.fi/wiki/PoSLix
<Guest66920> torrentilta laitan ton keygen vmware
<czr> Guest66920, jospa et tanne kuitenkaan huutelis noita, kiitos.
<Guest66920> Okei
<Guest66920> eihän haittaa olen 12 vuotias kun olen tietokone ihminen
<czr> pahempi olisi olla android noin nuorena
<czr> Guest66920, ei haittaa kunhan käyttäydyt kanavan sääntöjen mukaisesti
<Guest66920> pitää lukea kun en nyt muistanut
<Guest66920> saaako olla 7 vuotiaat täällä
<MasterJ_> http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2011120714903294_uu.shtml
<hahlo> saako tähän unityyn jonkun muun teeman?
<heikkiket> no eipä oikeastaan
<heikkiket> GTK-teemaa voi vissiin vaihtaa, mutta se tuskin vaikuttaa launcheriin tai muuhun
<hahlo> justiin :P
<heikkiket> mutta tätä voi koettaa: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-customise-unity-like-never-before/
<heikkiket> eli kyllähän Linuxissa nyt aina kaikkee saa konffittua :)
<heikkiket> mut siis Unity ei toistaiseksi tue juurikaan asetusten muuttamista
<heikkiket> sitä ollaan lisäämässä seuraavaksi tulevissa versioissa
<heikkiket> huhtikuun versiossa on toivon mukaan jo säätömahdollisuuksia
<hahlo> mitä tapahtuu jos sanoo apt-get install gnome?
<hahlo> pystyykö valitsemaan gnome-työpöydän?
<Sysi> missähän paketissa lieneis gnome-shell/fallback
<hahlo> se olis hyvä varmaan
<tale> Ubuntun webbisivulta pitäisi pystyä hakemaan missä paketissa on annettu tiedosto.
<shanttu> hahlo, en lämmennyt yhtään sille gnomen fallbackille. todella rajoitettu
<shanttu> testaa niin tiedät
<heikkiket> Gnome kolmosen voi asentaa Ubuntuun simppelisti
<heikkiket> sitäkään ei voi hirveesti kustomoida, mut jonkun verran enempi kyllä
<tale> hahlo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gnome-shell&mode=exactfilename&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<hahlo> ok joo, jotenkin tuntuu ainakin tämä unity bugailevan
<Sysi> shanttu: ainaki 3.2 oli ihan ok, alt+hiiren oikea niin pääsee säätöihin
<Sysi> ei tuntunu varsinaisesti huonommalta ku vanha gnomekaan :P
<shanttu> Sysi, loistavaa. Täytyy antaa uusi yritys
<heikkiket> Tässä näyttää olevan ohjeet Gnome Shellin hankkimiseks: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/gnome-shell-ubuntu-11-10-guide/
<heikkiket> omgubuntustaha löytyy myös tonneittain Shell-extensioneita
<shanttu> täällä lisää https://extensions.gnome.org/ pitää vissiin mennä epiphanylla lataamaan
<eiosaaa> paivaa
<eiosaaa> asensin ubuntun uudelle koneelle jossa ei ollut mitnkuytt jrjestelm tms
<eiosaaa> ja kun oli saanut asennuksen tehty ja kynnisty uusiksi niin tli "error:out of disk"
<eiosaaa> ja se tulee aina kun kyaynnistan koneen
<eiosaaa> oon koittanu asentaa uusiks mutta ei auttanut
<eiosaaa> osaisiko kukaan sanoo mita voisin twhda
<tale> eiosaaa: Minkä ubuntun asensit? Noudatitko asennusohjetta?
<tale> eiosaaa: Miten teit levyosiot?
<tale> Miksi tulla kysymään neuvoa kun ei sitten viitsi lukea niitä?
<hahlo> voiko ubuntussa sanoa install xubuntu-desktop tms ja saada xfce:n? entä lubuntun?
<MikaT> hahlo: voi, kummatkin vaikka yhtäaikaa.
<hahlo> hyvä
<MikaT> hahlo: lubuntu-desktop -paketin asentaminen (ilmeisesti) asentaa lubuntu-boottilogon, jos sellainen haittaa.
<MikaT> Mutta desktopit toimii ja logatessa voi valita, että mitä tänään käyttää.
<tale> hahlo: Kirjautumisruudussa valitaan mikä desktop käynnistetään. Niitä voi olla monta asennettuna samaan aikaan.
<hahlo> se valinta mahdollisuus juuri kiinnostaa
<tale> hahlo: gdm:ssä se on siellä ruudun alalaidassa.
<hahlo> hyvä
<hahlo> onkohan muuten unityn vai x:n vika kun hiiren kursori ja koko hiiri katoaa välillä, reboot palauttaa?
<tale> hahlo: Tuleko X Window:n lokiin mitään?
<tale> hahlo /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tale> Tai 1 tossa nollan kohdalla jos vanhempi tapaus.
<hahlo> en ole vielä ehtinyt tutkia, ajattelin et onko tunnettu vika
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-08
<hahlo> saako sitä unityn gtk-teemaa vaihtamalla ikkunanapit takaisin oikealle?
<hahlo> onko tämä vielä ajankohtaista 11.10 kanssa? http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/linux-kernel-power-issue-fix.html
<hahlo> gnome-tweak-toolillakaan en toistaiseksi ole onnistunut siirtämään ikkunanappeja oikeaan reunaan :P
<Tm_T> hahlo: hmmm, eikös se onnistunut rekisteriä tökkimällä?
<czr_> gconftoolilla ilmeisesti juu
<czr_> kai sita ihmiset kiros jo kun se ekan kerran tuli :-)
<hahlo> kiitos, kokeilenpa
<czr_> hahlo, taa loyty googlella: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<tale> hahlo: Muistelen tuohon Power Issue -juttuun on tehty korjaus, mutten tiedä onko Ubuntussa se mukana jo.
<hahlo> ok
<hahlo> gnome classic no effects on jo kivempi, vielä kun tähän saisi entisenlaisen paneelin
<ninnnu> xfce
<hahlo> joo netbookkiin laitoin xubuntun, kaipa se pitää läppäriinkin laittaa
<Sysi> meikä on jotenki outo lintu ku vaihdoin xfce:Stä kde:hen ja harkitten gnome-shelliä
<tale> hahlo: Oletko xfce:tä kokeillut?
<tale> Eiku LXDE:tä tarkoitin.
<jjo> hahlo: eihän toi paneeli nyt niin paljoa vanhasta eroa
<jjo> mut classic on kyl mullekin paras
<Sysi> aika monet siirty xfce:en vaikka mun mieelstä ainaki 3.2 fallback on korkeintaan yhtä huono ku vanha gnome, ehkä vähemmän kauhea kasa plugareita tehtynä
<jjo> mä yritin xfce:tä kun en tajunnu eka tuota classicia
<jjo> mut ei sitä pystynyt
<Sysi> mää alotin xfce:llä ku ei riittäny aikanaan muisti gnomeen.. sitte ku hommasin lisää niin gnomen paneelit tuntu ihan idiooteilta ja ikkunamankeli vammaiselta :P
<torzzlejumz> Homma toimii
<torzzlejumz> moi kaikki
<torzzlejumz> homma täälä on toiminut
<torzzlejumz> kuka on paikalla
<czr_> onhan taal
<torzzlejumz> sain ubuntun
<torzzlejumz> juteltiin eilen siittä emulatorista
<torzzlejumz> aattelin sit asentaa koko koneele windows 7 jäi vielä
<torzzlejumz> crz
<torzzlejumz> =)
<czr_> oki zmujzzlerot
<yakc> jos otan 3d cuben pois käytöstä niin vaatiiko se esim. compositen sulkemista?
<nimi> terve.
<nimi> onko jengiä paikalla?
<nimi> tunnen sanoinkuvaamatonta häpeää aina saapuessani tänne.
<nimi> ja yksin kaikkivaltias jumala tietää, ettei tämä ole kerroista ensimmäinen.
<nimi> kaikkivaltias jumala ja te.
<nimi> tietysti.
<yakc> se on höpöhöpöä
<nimi> mikä osa?
<nimi> häpeä vai jumala?
<nimi> toivottavasti molemmat.
<yakc> molemmat
<nimi> mutta.
<nimi> vanhana ääliönä olen saattanut itseni kuseen.
<yakc> häpeä on sidonnainen siihen mitä uskot muiden ajattelevan susta
<yakc> ja toisaalta se vaan peilaa sun omaa sielunmaisemaasi
<nimi> siinä tapauksessa häpeäni ei valitettavasti taida olla höpöhöpöä.
<yakc> mutta yleensä sitä tunnetaan siksi, että kokee epäonnistuneensa ja ihminen ei pidä siitä, että se epäonnistuu :(
<yakc> eli kerro missä olet epäonnistunut
<nimi> no, tässä tulee.
<nimi> koneellani oli dualbootissa windows 7 ja ubuntu.
<nimi> ubuntu näki windowsin, mutta windows ei ubuntua.
<nimi> ubuntu-asennuksen myötä kone unohti kuinka käynnistetään levyltä.
<nimi> jouduin alustamaan windows-osion sen hidastumisen vuoksi.
<nimi> dualboot katosi.
<nimi> en pääse BIOSiin.
<nimi> enkä uskaltaisi mennä sinne.
<nimi> koen tiettyä pelon sekaista kunnioitusta sitä kohtaan.
<nimi> mitä ihmettä voin tehdä?
<yakc> jaaa-a, kuulostaa omituiselta tai siis en ole moiseen törmännyt
<nimi> olen siis jumissa windowsissa.
<nimi> ja tämä on tuskaa.
<nimi> ehdin jo tottua siihen, ettei järjestelmä jumitu päivittäin.
<nimi> osaan arvostaa sitä vasta nyt, kun olen jo menettänyt kaiken.
<nimi> en tiedä, saako tästä sekavasta tajunnanvirrasta mitään tolkkua.
<nimi> mutta turhautumiseni on suuri.
<yakc> eli siis se ei käynnistä ubuntua, mutta windowsin kyllä?
<nimi> tämä ei anna mitään vaihtoehtoa.
<yakc> jotenkin toi oli niin monella rivillä, että oli hankala ymmärtää. tai siis en mä tiedä johtuiko se siitä
<nimi> aivan kuin ubuntua ei olisi ikinä asennettukaan.
<yakc> ne kuitenkin on samalla diskillä?
<nimi> voin yrittää selittää tilanteen kompaktimmin.
<nimi> joo, ovat.
<yakc> katosiko se siis sen jälkeen kun asensin windowsin uusiksi?
<nimi> siis: 1) dualboot katosi kokonaan, 2) kone ei käynnisty levyltä, 3) en pääse BIOSiin muuttamaan käynnistysasetuksia.
<nimi> juuri sen jälkeen.
<yakc> joop. muistan lukeneeni, että se sotkee sen
<nimi> olen ryssinyt asiani jollakin hyvin primitiivisellä ja amatöörimäisellä tasolla.
<yakc> eli, että windows pitäisi olla ensin alla ja sitten buntu
<yakc> ei päin vastoin
<nimi> tosin alustaessani käsitin, että vain windowsille varattu osio syntyy uudelleen.
<nimi> muuten en olisi tokikaan kajonnut mihinkään.
<nimi> käsitys oli ilmeisesti väärä, muussa tapauksessa ongelmaa ei olisi.
<nimi> mutta jos saisin jollakin tavalla ubuntun asennettua uudelleen, kaikki ratkeaisi.
<yakc> no nyt asennat sitten ubuntun uusiksi?
<yakc> siihen päälle
<nimi> sovellukseksi wondowsin sisälle?
<yakc> ei kun lyöt livecd:n sisään ja se pitäisi buutata siitä kyllä
<yakc> ja asennat sen ja luultavasti se päästää sut siihen tilaan mistä tarkkaillaan niitä jakoja
<nimi> niinpä niin, ongelmana onkin se, ettei se buuttaa.
<yakc> hmph
<yakc> niin ja et päässyt biosiin. siistii
<nimi> kun avaan asennuksen ja valitsen "käynnistä uudelleen levy pesässä" tai vastaavaa, kone käynnistyy uudelleen, mutta windows aukeaa normaalisti eikä mitään tapahdu.
<yakc> voisiko sen päivittää tms. en ole oikea proo joten heitän vaan tälläisiä typeriä ajatuksia
<nimi> ja kun hakkaan esc BIOS-option kohdalla, mitään ei tapahdu.
<yakc> ootsä varma, että se on just esc. muistaakseni tässä koneessa pitää hakata F5
<nimi> olen varmuuden vuoksi kokeillut myös sitä, mutta käynnistyksen yhteydessä mainitaan selkeästi "press esc to enter setup menu".
<nimi> ulkomuistista siteeraten.
<nimi> onko biosin lisäksi mitään muuta keinoa houkutella tämä buuttaamaan levyltä?
<nimi> olen valmis uhraamaan vaikka fiktiivisen esikoiseni.
<nimi> poikineen.
<nimi> fiktiivisine sellaisineen.
<nimi> perustietoni ovat kaiken lisäksi niin heikot, etten tiedä mistä voisin edes hankkia lisätietoa asiasta.
<yakc> kokeilitsä päivittää sen biosin
<nimi> luultavasti joudun tekemään seppukun.
<yakc> jos se on vaikka ottanut nokkiinsa jostain
<nimi> miten bios päivitetään avaamatta biosia?
<yakc> :)
<nimi> voin tietysti yrittää päivitystä, mutta pelkään kuollakseni aiheuttavani lisää tuhoa.
<nimi> ilmastonmuutos, nälänhädät, ydinsota, bios-päivitys...
<nimi> ehkä on parasta, että kellun jäälautan mukana kohti horisonttia.
<nimi> ja jään sinne.
<nimi> ehkä kaadan karitsanverta usb-portista sisään.
<nimi> jos tämä leppyisi uhrilahjan myötä.
<nimi> toivottavasti tämä keskustelu jää teknisen virheen myötä lokittamatta.
<nimi> olisi ehkä pitänyt käyttää proxyä.
<czr_> irkissa kaikki lokitetaan
<nimi> kun nyt luen tätä kamaa.
<czr_> jokainen bitti ja puuttuva bitti
<nimi> myöhemmin kaikki luetaan ääneen.
<czr_> nimi, ootko kokeillu buutata cd:lta?
<czr_> eli laitat esim ubuntu asennus-levyn cd-asemaan ja kaynnistat uusiksi
<czr_> siina pitais olla nk "live"-ymparisto
<czr_> jolla paasee sit tekemaan asioita
<nimi> ongelman ydin on siis siinä, ettei cd:ltä buuttaaminen onnistu.
<czr_> jos saat sen ensin vaikka kayntiin niin sit voit tulla tanne
<czr_> miksei?
<nimi> en tiedä.
<czr_> no mita tapahtuu kun yritat ja milla yritat?
<nimi> olen usein iskenyt ubuntun asennuslevyn sisään ja valinnut "käynnistä uudelleen levy sisällä", mutta kone käynnistää suoraan windowsin kuin mitään ei olisi tapahtunut.
<czr_> pyorahtaako cd edes?
<czr_> vilkahtaako cd:n valo edes?
<nimi> käynnistyksen yhteydessä?
<nimi> en ole muuten tarkistanut.
<czr_> jep. kun cd on sisalla
<nimi> tämä siis tunnistaa cd:n ja käynnistää normaalin asennusvelhon, mutta kun yritän käynnistää levyltä, kone ei huomaakaan sitä. vika ei voi siis olla itse asennuslevyssä.
<nimi> voin testata nyt, syttyykö mikään valo kun yritän.
<czr_> kokeile
<nimi> okei.
<nimi> palaan luultavasti pian tässä.
<nimi> ehdit paeta sillävälin.
<nimi> jos tahdot.
<nimi> nyt. ->
<czr_> ootan sen hetken
<hahlo> miten noi applicaatiot osaa tehdä gnome3 työpöytään käynnistyskuvakkeen, mutta minä en :P
<hahlo> onkohan olemassa joku salainen .desktop tieddosto johon ne kirjoittelee
<ighea> salainen? ehei
<ighea> ja joka sovelluskuvakkeelle on toki oma tiedostonsa
<hahlo> miten saan tohon firefoxin ja terminaalin käynnistimet?
<hahlo> perinteinen hiiren oikealla create launcher ei ainakaan toimi
<ighea> jotain on sitten rikki
<ighea> eikö anna raahatakkaan palkista tai mistään?
<Sysi> entä jos pidät alttia pohjassa
<ighea> luovuin gnome3:sta itse koska hidas, tönkkö ja pulseaudio
<hahlo> sai raahattua jee hyvä ighea
<nimi> no niin.
<czr_> niin no.
<nimi> valo vilkkui, levyn tuskastunut pyörähtely kuuluu tänne asti.
<czr_> kerro kerro
<czr_> noni. oisko sit likainen levy yms?
<nimi> siis...
<nimi> en tiedä, kuinka voisi olla kyse siitä.
<nimi> kun laitan levyn sisään, kaikki alkaa normaalisti.
<czr_> mut siis yrittiko bios kaynnistaa cd:lta kayttista vai pyoriko se vasta sen jalkeen kun windows jo lahti kayntiin?
<nimi> voin valita, mitä tahdon tehdä jne, olen kokeillut "cd-levyltä käynnistämisen aputyökalu" -vaihtoehtoa, mutta...
<nimi> vilkkuva cd-valo oli ensimmäisiä käynnistyksen yhteydessä tapahtuvia asioita, joten oletan että bios yritti cd:ltä.
<czr_> ok
<nimi> mutta mitään ei tapahdu. "käynnistetään windowsia" jne.
<nimi> tämä on noituutta.
<czr_> tuskin :-)
<nimi> tämä on bill gatesin salajuoni.
<czr_> tama on sparta!
<czr_> no ei.
<czr_> ei ole edes sparta.
<czr_> itse yrittaisin varmaan toista levya
<czr_> tai toista asemaa
<nimi> olen yrittänyt jo kahta.
<czr_> no, pitaa lahtea syomaan jotain :-). onnea matkaan kuitenkin
<nimi> kiitos.
<nimi> sitä tarvitaan.
<nimi> hyvää ruokahalua.
<nimi> ja kiitos avusta.
<nimi> tykitänpä vielä kerran ilokseni toisen levyn asemaan.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-09
<Henkru> osaisko joku sanoa että kun openbox+tint2 kombinaatiota unityn sijasta
<Henkru> niin gnome-terminal heittää menubaarin esiin vaikka se ois profiilista ruksittu pois
<Henkru> joku jännä kikkarei varmaan ohittaa tuon piilotuksen koska sehän unityssä meni yläpalkkiin
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-10
<Henril> moikka
<Henril> mulla on ongelmia päivittää dna:n mokkula Sierra wireles 309 ajureita, onko kellään kokemuksia miten se tapahtuis?
<Sysi> mistä arvelet että ois tarve päivittää ajuria?
<Henril> no se ei suostu menemään 3g verkkoon kunnolla, tosin oon melko varma että jostain on hajonnut antenni syysmyrskyissä. Voisin olettaa että ajurien päivittäminen ehkä auttaa laitetta toimimaan paremmin?
<Tekno> ehkä auttaa, ehkä ei
<Henril> asun ihan keskustassa niin luulis että 3g verkkoon pitäs päästä kumminkin.
<Sysi> linux-systeemeissä ajurit kulkee kernelin mukana, erillisiä ajureita ei voi/kannata päivittää
<Sysi> Henril: toimiiko windowsin tai jonku muun käyttiksen puolella paremmin?
<Henril> aidan toisella puolella ei ole tullut käytyä aikoihin.
<Sysi> ainaki soneralla on hyvinki ikäviä katveita 3g:ssä.. sitte jos asut vielä kivitalossa
<Sysi> onko uusin ubuntu käytössä?
<Henril> sen vois tsekittää kans
<Henril> ... mistäs sen näkikään kätevimmin?
<Sysi> lsb_release tai lsb-release terminaaliin
<Henril> 10.04 LTS  tämmönen on käytös
<Sysi> kernel-team PPA:sta vois kokeilla uutta kerneliä jonka mukana pitäis olla uudemmat ajurit
<Henril> asiallista! en osaa käyttää komentoriviä (koska en sitä ole koskaan tarvinnut) niin miten voisin hakea uuden kernelin/ajurt?
<Sysi> !ppa
<lubotu3> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<mjr> ei tarvi kyllä ppa:ta kernelipäivitykseen, ootas
<Sysi> hrm, oon vähän heikolla mokkulayhteydellä niin linkkien tarkistus vähän hidasta
<mjr> kokkeloi sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty
<Henril> löytyykö synaptics pakettienhallinnasta esim. uusin kerneli?
<mjr> lts:lle backportataan noita vähän uudempien julkaisujen ytimiä ihan virallisestikin
<Sysi> ah, hyvä
<mjr> toi asentaa nattyn ydinversion joka on kuiten aika reilusti uudempi, oneiricin versiota ei ole (vielä?) käännetty lucidille
<Henril> joopajoo, eikai tässä auta kun odotella että yhteys paranee ja ruikuttaa DNA asiakaspalveluun että korjaavat antennin :D morjes
<hahlo> mikä firefoxin asetus saa sen aukeamaan pienenä ubuntu 11.10?
<hahlo> haluaisin muuttaa sen normaaliksi työpöydän levyiseksi
<vilex> #mcxa-private
<vilex> ops
<vilex> dont go this channel its private
<tuhoojabotti> erm
<tuhoojabotti> I'm trying to use buffer.readUInt8() to read a 8bit integer 0-255, but it's giving me an AssertError: missing endian
<tuhoojabotti> how do I specify which endian?
<tuhoojabotti> oho
<tuhoojabotti> väärä kannu jopa
<tuhoojabotti> Niin tottunu, että se on 14:sta kannu
<Ville-> ./win move [tahanuusisijainti]
<tuhoojabotti> Tiiän.
<naf> hei
<naf> mikäs on vikana ku asensin ubuntun sitte gnome fallbackin yms
<naf> nii ny ku boottaan nii jää tähä purppuraan Ubuntu screenii jumiin
<tuhoojabotti> Jostain errorlokista katot. :P
<naf> en pääse minnekkään errorlogiin
<naf> ku jää jumii tähä
<naf> asensin kerran ubuntun jo uusiks ja silti tekee tätä samaa paskaa
<Ville-> no mut siis, rallattaako ne 5 pistettä siinä boot screenissä?
<Ville-> vai jäätyykö se kokonaan
<naf> jäätyy
<naf> kokonaan
<naf> ja väärä resoluutioki näyttäis olev
<Ville-> päivititkö ubuntun sen asennuksen jälkeen?
<naf> asensin ne paketit mitä se ehdotti
<naf> ja 11.10 on kyseessä
<Ville-> asensitko jotai suljettuja ajureita
<naf> en asentanu vaa amd.comista näyttiksen ajurit
<Ville-> ne toimii luultavasti paremmin ne sieltä ubuntun asetuksista sieltä lisäajureista päälle kytketyt
<Ville-> neki on iha AMD:n toimittamia mut ubuntun kehittäjät on testannu sen
<Ville-> eli reinstall it again..
<naf> kyl ennen toimi ne amd.comissa olevat
<naf> enkä helvetissä uudelleasenna
<Ville-> kukaan muu täällä ei oo törmänny samanlaiseen ongelmaan?
<naf> vikasietotilajuttu jää jumiin tälläseen mustaan screeniin missä ei lue mitää
<naf> koitetaa ny viel ..
<naf> ei toimi ei
<Sysi> grubin valikossa vois kokeilla jotaki xforcevesa boottioptiota
<naf> mistäs se löytyy
<Ville-> hakkaat esciä bootissa
<Sysi> painat sopivaa nappia siinä valikossa mistä löysit fallbackin
<naf> öö
<Sysi> nykyään siihen pääsee pitämällä shiftiä pohjassa heti biosin jälkeen
<naf> tää on tää grub menu tosiaan
<naf> eli laitan tänne perään vaan xforcevesa
<naf> tän default ubuntu käynnistysparametrie
<Sysi> se ainaki joskus oli olemassa
<naf> ny kaatu sitte koko kone
<Ville-> onko sul 3.x kerneli siin?
<naf> oisko vähä turhan kuuma
<naf> joo
<naf> mut eikai se ubuntun boottii vaikuta jos kone turhan kuuma
<Ville-> no ei mut bios voi sammuttaa sen
<naf> vai pitäskö antaa jäähtyy hetki
<naf> ja testaa sit :e
<naf> error: unknown command xforcevesa
<naf> asdf ddjes
<naf> en tajuu
<Ville-> xd
<Ville-> joo-o
<naf> ei vittu nyt taas
<naf> lyön koht debianin sit
<naf> xD
<tale> Debian onkin hyvä.
<kimbledon> mistähän vois johtuu et sudo aptitude update segfaulttaa
<kimbledon> ei kuulosta ollenkaan hyvältä
<kimbledon> apt-get toimi kyl
<tale> kimbledon: segfault on kyllä huolestuttava. Onko julkaistu Ubuntu kyseessä?
<kimbledon> debian
<tale> kimbledon: Tekeekö segfaulttia vielä sen jälkeen kun sait apt-get:llä päivitykset tehtyä?
<Sysi> ubuntu on monestikki antanu epämääräsiä erroreita aptitudella..
<kimbledon> ei näköjään enää tee
<re-G> kimbledon: eihä ollu esmes typoja sources.* filuissa
<re-G> ei sen tietenkää pitäis siltikää segfaulttailla
<kimbledon> ei tuol näyttäis olevan
<SipuliSopuli> miten saan lynxissä ohitettua .htaccessän käyttäjätunnuskyselyn?
<SipuliSopuli> kun siis ei ole käyttäjätunnusta vaan pelkkä salasana, mutta jos lyö käyttäjätunnuksesta vaan ohi niin lynx ei pidä siitä
<tuhoojabotti> onnistuuko muka semmonenkin
<tuhoojabotti> aina oppii uutta
<SipuliSopuli> no ei ilmeisesti onnistuis mut nyt olis tarve sellaselle XD
<tuhoojabotti> Ei mut siis semmonen .htaccess
<tuhoojabotti> mut joo
<tuhoojabotti> kokeilitko elinks tai muu?
<SipuliSopuli> elinks näyttäis toimivan <3
<tuhoojabotti> Jea!
<tuhoojabotti> Oli ilo olla avuks.
<czr_> ilo oli minun puolellani
<tuhoojabotti> Prkl czr_ aina viemäs mun ilon.
<czr_> keskimäärin vain kerran kolmesta. ei kokoaikaa!
<tuhoojabotti> Oonko muka joskus ollu avuks?
<czr_> et oo ainakaan ollu mainittavan hankala kovin useasti. on sekin jotain :-)
<czr_> sitäpaitsi mul on mun lauantaihattu päällä, ei kannata ottaa kaikkea mun kirjoittamaa tosissaan :-)
<tuhoojabotti> Voidaan siis lopettaa offtopic. :P
<czr_> kyl. se on aika turha.. no ei.
<SipuliSopuli> derp
<SipuliSopuli> onks kukaan saanu linuxila toimimaan san anderas multiplayer (sa-mp.com) servua?
<SipuliSopuli> öh
<SipuliSopuli> mulla ei taida hg clone toimia
<SipuliSopuli> http://nikohallikainen.blogspot.com/2008/02/digi-digi-digi-ostin-usb-digiboxin.html
<SipuliSopuli> tuon ohjeen mukaan kun koitan niin se ei tee mitään anysee hakemistoa
<skfin> Vähän vanha ohje...
<n1ko> ei kovin järkevää muutenkaan kloonata pari vuotta vanhaa repoa
<n1ko> muistaakseni tuon laitteen ajurit tuli kerneliin jossain vaiheess
<n1ko> omistin noita pari itsekkin aikanaan
<SipuliSopuli> jostain syystä en kyl saa toimimaan mythubuntussa
<SipuliSopuli> *mythbuntussa
<n1ko> mitä tarkoittaa "en kyl saa"
<n1ko> mitä virheviestejä saat, mitä et saa tehtyä?
<SipuliSopuli> lsusb tunnistaa laitteen, mutta esim myth tv tai kaffeine ei
<n1ko> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_Obtain,_Build_and_Install_V4L-DVB_Device_Drivers
<SipuliSopuli> n1ko: asensinpa nyt tuon ohjeen mukaan ja boottailin mutta kaffeine ainakaan ei tunnista edelleenkään laitetta
<SipuliSopuli> dmesg kertoo että laite olis onnistuneesti otettu käyttöön mutta...
<n1ko> ootko kahtonut mitä dmesg sanoo tai näkyykö se laite /dev/dvb:n alla
<n1ko> olikohan se /dev/dvb edes.. joku sellanen
<n1ko> ja toi buildi vissii meni läpi ilman ongelmia?
<SipuliSopuli> joo
<SipuliSopuli> http://pastat.fi/1632 tuolla dmesg
<n1ko> ehkä sitä kantsis jollain muullakin testata ku yhdellä softalla, kyllä tuo pitäs pelata kun adapteri näkyy
<SipuliSopuli> me tv ei myöskään vaikuta tunnistavan tota...
<n1ko> varmaan adapterin alta löytyy frontend?
<SipuliSopuli> ei löydy
<SipuliSopuli> mitähän tohon keksisi kun sitä frontendiä ei oo
<kimbledon> mistä näkisin kauan läppäri on ollu akun varassa
<SipuliSopuli> esim gnome-power-statistics
<kimbledon> onpas hankalaa
<kimbledon> en löydä tuolta/ en osaa tulkita sitä suoraa aikaa
<kimbledon> noi tuolta Ac adapter refreshed kohdasta on joku sekuntimäärä
<SipuliSopuli> kait tohon jotenkin logeista näkis että koska järjestelmä on menny akun varaan mutta en nyt ihan hetki keksi...
#ubuntu-fi 2011-12-11
<Tekno> mist näkee et mikä versio ubuntust on käytös
<n1ko> lsb_release -a
<paww> ironista että lsb_release ei ole tuettu kaikissa lsb:täkään tukevissa distroissa kuten centos
<n1ko> mitä meinaat
<n1ko> ainakin vitossarjalaisessa sontaOS:ssä pelaa ihan yhtä hyvin
<Tekno> Release:	11.10
<Tekno> onks tää hjyvä
<n1ko> ei, se on keltainen
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/openSUSE_12.1
<tale> Tekno: Se on uusin julkaistu Ubuntu. Viimeisin pitkän tuen versio on 10.04.
<Tekno> tää o iha paska
<Tekno> miks suomennokset vaa vähenee aina ku uus versio tulee
<tale> Tekno: Käytä sitten 10.04 versiota.
<Tekno> enne oli kyl suomeks toi f-spottiki
<Tekno> nyt se on sit osittai suomeks
<tale> Tekno: Asensitko siihen suomen kielen tuen?
<Tekno> ai pitääks se uudestaan asentaa
<tale> Tekno: Jos ei asenns Finnish Remix rompulta, pitää erikseen asentaa suomen kielipaketit.
<Tekno> jos päivittää 10.10:stä tähä
<tale> Tekno: Jos kerta suomennokset puuttuu, epäilisin että ne pitää asentaa.
<Echramath> Oisko siinä muutettu engl. tekstejä tai jotain?
<tale> Tekno: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntu_tutuksi#Suomeksi
<Tekno> ei ne kokonaa puutu mun mielest
<Tekno> osittai vaa enkukus
<Tekno> joo itte f-spot on niiku suomeks
<Tekno> mut sitte ku kameran tökkää kii ja rupee importtaan ni se hässäkkä on kokonaa enkuks
<Tekno> enne oli suomeks
<Tekno> vähä hankala ku faija ei osaa enkkuu
<Tekno> oon siks yrittäny pitää softat suomenkielisinä
<tale> Tekno: NO sitten vaan suomentamaan: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/K%C3%A4%C3%A4nt%C3%A4minen?action=show&redirect=Kaantaminen
<Tekno> :(
<tale> Tekno: Mikä ohjelmapaketti on se hässäkkä?
<Tekno> ai mikä hässsäkkä
<tale> Tekno: "mut sitte ku kameran tökkää kii ja rupee importtaan ni se *hässäkkä* on kokonaa enkuks"
<Tekno> nii se importti siin f-spotis
<Tekno> eli f-spot on se ohjelmapaketti
<tsaknorris> mikäs tässä nyt mättää kun en saa asennettua java pluginnia. Pakko käyttää sun:nin javaa kun ei pankkiin pääse muuten
<tsaknorris> yleensä tää on ollu ihan helppo homma
<tsaknorris> symbolic link tehty /usr/firefox-8.0/plugins/libnpjp2.so
<tsaknorris> 32bit versio on
<tsaknorris> Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<|PuLi|> kummalle levylle kannatta asentaa ubuntun bootloader jos asennan win7 /dev/sda:lle ja ubuntu /dev/sdb:llä
<tale> |PuLi|: Sille levylle josta BIOS käynnistää, eli luultavimmin sda:n pääkäynnistyslohkoon.
<|PuLi|> meneeks sit windowsin loaderi sekasin mitenkääm
<tale> |PuLi|: Muista asentaa se Windows ensin, sitten vasta Ubuntu niin pääsee helpommalla.
<|PuLi|> tale: juu win eka, tää oli ihan tiedossa
<tale> |PuLi|: Ei mene sekaisin.
<|PuLi|> ok
<|PuLi|> kiitos
<hammentunut> Mitäs tämä on kun tulee herjaa kun yrittäää asentaa wineä: W: Tiedostoa http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/krb5/libk5crypto3_1.9.1+dfsg-1ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb ei voi noutaa   404  Not Found [IP: **.***.**.*** **] Ilmeisesti tiedostoa ei ole palvelimella, joten mitäs nytten?
<Sysi> päivitä pakettilistat
<hammentunut> Kiitti vinkistä! Toimii!! :)
<Tm_T> (:
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-03
<elias_a> Huomentapäivää!
<anacron> mo
<elias_a> Tm_T: Sinä kun puhuit siitä Ubuntun asetuksista ja puhuit "järjestelmäyhteydestä" niin mitä se tarkoitti?
<Tm_T> elias_a: tarkoittaa sitä että se ei ole per-user yhteys/asetukset
<elias_a> Tavoite on siis se, että saadaan 3g-tikku avaamaan yhteys automaattisesti. Onko jollain tietoa, riittääkö Network managerissa rastit ruutuihin "saatavilla kaikille käyttäjille" ja "yhdistä automaattisesti".
<Tm_T> vaan jos tallennat yhteyden salasanoineen, järjestelmä yhdistää siihen oli käyttäjä kuka tahansa (tai vaikka ei olisi yhtään käyttäjää kirjautunut)
<elias_a> Tm_T: Tuossa yllä on se olennainen juttu ^
<tale> elias_a: Kyllä noilla on tullut yhteys kaikille käyttäjille kun kone boottaa.
<Tm_T> jep
<Tm_T> jo ennen kuin käyttäjä kirjautuu
<elias_a> tale: Kiitos vahvistuksesta! Aukeaako se yhteys heti vai vasta kun nettiä tarvitseva sovellus käynnistetään?
<elias_a> Ok.
<elias_a> Minäpäs vielä koitan.
<Tm_T> järjestelmäyhteys tosiaan on sitä
<pesasa> Noin olen minäkin tuon tädille joskus laittanut.
<elias_a> Kyselee jostain syystä (pää)käyttäjän salasanaa ennen kuin suostuu muodostamaan yhteyden.
<elias_a> Mistäs moisen saa muutettua?
<tale> elias_a: Jos se on ubuntu, pitäisi riittää jonkun sudo-oikeudella varustetun käyttäjän tunnus ja salasana.
<tale> elias_a: Jos taas jakelu, jossa oikeasti on root-tunnus, sen salasana vaihdetaan tavanomaiseen tapaan, mutta pitää ensin tietää se rootin salasana, tai ottaa rootilta salasana pois jotta pääsee ilman salasanaa kirjautumaan.
<tale> elias_a: Vai kyseleekö se PIN-koodia? Se kysely kannattaa ottaa pois käytöstä SIM-kortilta.
<Honvai> Mihin linuxin kansioon yleensä laitetaan ubuntu?
<Honvai> Ja missä muodossa?
<gildean> wat
<Honvai> Eli pitäis tehdä koneelle (Linux ubuntu blender)
<ighea> Aloita nyt vaikka ensimmäisenä sillä, että mitä haluat tehdä ja miten kuvittelet lopputuloksen saavuttavasi
<Honvai> Linux kerner + blender. Koneelle. Kun käynnistän laitteen niin aukeaa terminaali josta avaan blenderin jolla teen peliä.
<Honvai> Linux tariin laitan blender zipin. Laitteen tiedosto systeemiin laitan koko paketin.
<gildean> Honvai: pahoittelut mutta tosta ei nyt oikein ota mitään tolkkua
<gildean> Honvai: onko sulla siis koneella jo joku linux asennettuna?
<Honvai> Kyllä
<n1ko> gildean: älä tartu trolliin
<Honvai> En ole
<Honvai> Luulisin että Linux kerner on tossa tar pakettina
<gildean> Honvai: koitapa sitten saada jotain tolkkua tohon kysymykseen, ubuntu on oma distronsa, ootko varma ettei sun nykyselle distrolle voi asentaa blenderiä?
<Honvai> En tiedä
<Honvai> Laitanko Linux kernelin tar pakettina vai tavallisena kansiona?
<Honvai> Tää lk on tar bz2
<Honvai> Puranko sen
<Honvai> Pax global header
<Tm_T> trolli tai ei, yhteisen kielen puuttuminen aiheuttaa vain turhaa kiukkuamista
<n1ko> ei tuo ole vain kieliongelma
<gildean> veikkaisin että ikää on alle 12v tjsp.
<gildean> eikun hetkinen toi sama kaveri on käyny täällä useeminkin, aina yhtä älyvapaita kysymyksiä
<n1ko> Mä en, mä epäilen trollia. Jos ei niin jonkin sortin avohoito tjsp potilas
<n1ko> Mitenkään mollaamatta, mutta ajatuksenjuoksu ei oo ihan normaali
<gildean> veikkaisin vaan että ymmärrys on vaan vielä niin vajaata, mutta luulot omista tiedoista ylittää sen moninkertasesti
<gildean> ja ikää on joku 12v
<gildean> tai sitten ei
<gildean> ken tietää
<n1ko> ircin mysteerit
<elias_a> tale: Kyse on oikeasti käyttäjän salasanasta. Tavoite olisi päästä eroon tuosta salasanan kyselemisestä niin että yhteys muodostuu kyselyittä.
<n1ko> elias_a: et sitten kuunnellut neuvoja :)
<ninnnu> n1ko: kui monella trollilla riittää jaksaminen 2+ vuotta?
<n1ko> ei monellakaan, mutta avohoitopotilailla kyllä
<elias_a> n1ko: No ei vielä oikein aukene. Samaan aikaan on sanottu, että Ubuntussa pitäisi muodostua 3g-yhteyden ennen kirjautumista. Tässä tapauksessa kuitenkin NM kyselee salasanaa kun käytetään sudo-oikeudet omaavan käyttäjän toimesta.
<n1ko> Nii-i, nämä oli juuri niitä syitä miksi sulle suositeltiin sitä erillistä boksia
<n1ko> mutta onnea matkaan
<n1ko> onks se käyttäjä dialup-ryhmässä?
<n1ko> jos se haluaa voimaa siksi ettei user voi soittaa
<ninnnu> mutta ne ei sinänsä luokitu rölleiksi, tai ainakaan mun määritelmän mukaan. Erittäin kujalla kyllä, mutta ei välttämättä tahallisesti
<n1ko> ninnnu: ei juu
<n1ko> mutta esim tota honvaita elias_a joskus neuvo ikuisuuden eikä siinä homma edennyt mitenkään
<n1ko> eliakselta kyllä melkoinen osoitus hermoista :)
<anger> Trolliksi nimittämisen nyt vielä jotenkuten ymmärrän, mutta avohoitopotilaaksi määritteleminen on jo aika kova diagnoosi ihmisestä joka on selkeästi totaalisen pihalla Linuxista
<Tm_T> on paras että toisten terveyden tilaa ei aleta määrittämään ircin välityksellä, kiitos
<elias_a> tale, Tm_T, pesasa: Eipä näytä avaavan automaattisesti Network Managerin määrityksillä 3g-yhteyttä automaattisesti vaikka on määritelty kaikkien käyttäjien käytettäväksi ja yhdistä automaattisesti-täppä on valittu.
<pesasa> Kenties sitten jotain vikaa uudemmassa versiossa? Itse olen tuota käyttänyt varmaan edellisellä LTS:llä, eli 10.04:llä.
<elias_a> pesasa: Veikkaan, että osut tuossa oikeaan. Minäpäs koitan tehdä 10.04:sta tikkuasennuksen ja koitan sillä mitä tapahtuu.
<czr> hmm. osaako joku selittaa mika ero on /lib, /lib64 ja /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/:lla (12.04)?
<mjr> viimeksimainittu on multiarch-tuen mukainen arkkitehtuurikohtainen kirjastohakemisto
<czr> no, tavallaan se on loogisin noista. mut miksi noi kaksi muuta?
<mjr> i386-linux-gnu sit 32-bittisille
<czr> linkkeri ainakin haluaa laittaa elfiin asti et ELF interpreter on /lib64/:ssa
<czr>  /lib64:ssa olekaan muuta kuin symlink sit ld.so:hon joka loytyy oikeasta paikasta
<czr> mut mika /lib on?
<mjr> lib64 on varmaan vaan tota dynaamista linkkeriä varten, en kyllä tiedä onko natiivi-ubu-binääreillä vai yhteensopivuussyistä
<mjr> legacyä, vaan en kyllä tarkemmin tiedä miksi siellä on mitä siellä on. libc-kälöjä näköjään suurelta osin ainakin
<czr> mul ei ole /lib/:issa kyl libc:ta laisinkaan
<czr> lvm:aa, iptables-laajennoksia, fuse
<mjr> kas ei olekaan, se oli klibc
<czr> nss:n mdns-toteutukset
<czr> pikkasen kyl harmillisen sekalainen toi jarjestely :-(
<mjr> arvaan että osa paketeista ei vaan vielä tue multiarchia
<czr> hmm. no se toki selittais sit et miksi toi on niin ristiinrastiin
<czr> mut esim: /lib/cpp -> /etc/alternatives/cpp ? :-)
<czr> teen yhteen softaan tukea et repii ohjelmien tarvitsemat dynaamiset kirjastot automaattisesti mukaan archiveen (jotta voi chrootata/tehda initramfs:n)
<czr> ihmettelin vain 12.04:lla tuota touhua kun tulee aika villeja polkuja sen myota.
<czr> hmm. tunteekohan kukaan kikkakolmosta milla saisin tar:in cpio-formaattiin (new+crc aka newc) pipelinella
<Echramath> Kenenköhän housuissa tuo Hämeenlinnan sääasema on...
<Echramath> -13 kun täsmäsää sanoo -21
<Echramath> No Tampereelle tuo apletti sanoo -10
<Echramath> Mistä se niitä repii?
<skfin> Ylöjärvellä -18 nyt
<skfin> 13km Tampereesta
<skfin> Tampereestakin riippuu et onko härmälän sääasema, siilinkari vai lentoasema
<skfin> siilinkarilla harvemmin on kovia pakkasia, etenkään nyt kun nässy on sula
<skfin> härmäläkin on kahden järven välissä
<skfin> CLX onvähän kaeuempana suuremmista järvistä
<skfin> huoh mitä typotusta
<skfin> Tampere on säätilan kannalta hyvin vaihteleva
<Echramath> Mut joo ei toi siis vakavissaan tunnu enää lämpömittarin korvikkeelta jos se heittää 11 astetta.
<skfin> Jep
<skfin> Siilinkarilla nyt -12,7C ja CLX -20,3C
<skfin> Kaks virallista ilmatieteen laitoksen sääasemaa n. 15km päässä toisistaan
<skfin> Mut ei tänne -10C mitenkään saa
<Echramath> Temperature: -10.6 °C
<skfin> Just
<skfin> Voin luvata että toi -12,7C on korkein mitä Tampereen alueelta löytyy
<skfin> CLX on vastaavasti yleensä ollut suht kylmä paikka
<skfin> Kai se arpoo ne lämpötilat
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-04
<arbba> Oulu, -20c, feels like -26c. Kyllä tarkenee pyöräillä
<away> täälläpäin ei ole edes -15
<Echramath> Montas metriä sekunnissa on tuuli?
<arbba> ei taida olla kun 2-3m/s
<kirvesAxe> täällä tuli talvirenkaiden tarve ihan  yhdessä viikonlopussa.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-05
<czr_> kirvesAxe, talvi yllätti autoilijat?
<Johtaja>  Toni, tässä terve http://www.facebook.com/notes/toni-tuomas-tirkkonen/ratine-usb-n%C3%A4ytt%C3%B6/13933066660161 näkyykö toi. Onko projektiin halukkaita. Eli tarkotuksena on tarjota työntekijälle tuollanen laite millä voi ohjelmoida asiakkaiden koneita.
<mjr> Sivua ei voida näyttää. Se voi olla tilapäisesti poissa käytöstä, linkki on vanhentunut tai sinulla ei ole oikeuksia nähdä tätä sivua.
<Johtaja> just laitoin sen
<Johtaja> kummajutt
<mjr> se on varmaan näkyvissä vain kavereille tai jotain
<Johtaja> Tuo kuva on tärkeä nähä. en itekkään ymmärrä kirjoittamaani. pahoitteluni.
<harriv> joo, ei näy mitään
<Johtaja> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/116137538080077523567/albums/5818428061515664993/5818428063111363090
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/uBFM1V -> 5. joulukuuta 2012 – Google+
<Johtaja> On kyllä hurja tehtävä mutta kyllä siitä yhteis voimin selvitään. Kelaa vaan kolme osaa ja firma rullaa.
<Johtaja> Tietääkö joku noista työmarkkina tuki sopimuksista niin että sieltä sais sitten rahaa ku tulee noita työtunteja tän rojeksin teossa.
<Tm_T> Johtaja: pari kysymystä: miten tämä liittyy tähän kanavaan ja miten työmarkkinat liittyvät siihen?
<Johtaja> Työntekijä saa työmarkkina tukea sillä perusteella että ohjelmoi asiakkaan komponentteja.
<Johtaja> Tietojeni mukaa täällä on osaavaa väkeä joten päätin etsiä täältä.
<Ya_Yagi> siis istua kotona ja ihmetellä näyttöä ?
<Ya_Yagi> tai kasata jotai omenoita ?
<Johtaja> se vasta arvostettu työ on kun vain harva siihen pystyy
<Ya_Yagi> ja palkan maksais valtio
<Ya_Yagi> "se vasta työtä onkin"
<Johtaja> valtion tehtävä
<Tm_T> Johtaja: mutta joo, väärä paikka kysyä näitä sanoisin, enkä usko että jos teet jotain niin yhtäkkiä ilmaantuisi joku maksamaan
<Tm_T> aloittaisin keskustelun maksajatahojen kanssa (opettaa muutenkin kun käy juttelemassa)
<Ya_Yagi> ja jos jostai työkkäristä tahdot niin pitää ilmotuksenki löytyä niiden listoilta
<jjo> ja osaavat tyypit varmaan hakeutuvat ihan palkkatyöhön...
<Ya_Yagi> työharjottelijoitahan tollaseen voi saaha
<czr_> jjo, meinaat etteivät odottais et pääsis työkkärin pikkurahoja pyörittelemään? :-)
<jjo> niin no, ei kai sitä ikinä tiedä
<czr_> imo se on loistava idea. sillä rahalla ehkä sais just maksettua yhden huoneen vuokran. miten tätä ei kukaan muu olekaan vielä keksinyt!
<Tm_T> noniin, vois aiheen jo jättää ennenkuin yltyy pahemmaksi trollaukseksi
<Johtaja> Miten saadaan nokian c1 ladattua kuuloke usb piuhalle?
<Johtaja> akku loppu ja pitää soittaa sossuun
<Tm_T> Johtaja: valitettavasti edelleen väärä paikka /:
<Johtaja> Eikö ubuntusta löydy asetuksia tohon
<Johtaja> ?
<n1ko> Tm_T: tarviiko veikata kuka tämä on =)
<kirvesAxe> czr_, Nekin, mutta tää fillaristi ei yllättynyt vaan manasi sitä ettei hankkinu nastarenkaita ajoissa jaj ätti fillarin säilytykseen :P
<czr_> kirvesAxe, hauska ajatus. en tosin ole varma että tuli oikealle ihmiselle/kanavalle/verkkoon :-)
<kirvesAxe> czr_, joo kanava on väärä mutta ihminen ihan oikee :)
<czr_> ah katos. unohdin tuon aiemman :-)
<kirvesAxe> :-)
<JustAsking___> hei te cdon.fi:n asiakkaat.
<JustAsking___> kokeilkaa kirjautua sisään ja mennä kohtaan "omat sivut"
<Johtaja> Mistä voi tilata itse suunnittelemia piirilevyjä ja valmiita komponentteja?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-06
<arbba> levyt vaikkapa prineliltä ja komponentit farnellilta. ellei tää nyt ollu taas joku trollikyssri.
<Findo> Ubuntun 12.10 versio käytös ja update-initframs ei pääsee loppuun saakka, pysähtyy toho:
<Findo> Adding module /lib/modules/3.5.0-19-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/udl/udl.ko
<tale> Findo: Aja muistitesti. Jos SMART-levyt, katso näyttääkö virheitä.
<tale> Findo: Onko kyse CD:ltä käynnistyksestä, vai kiintolevylle asennettu Ubuntu?
<Findo> kovolle asennettu
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-07
<MilanFIN> iltaa
<SipuliSopuli> sitäpä
<MilanFIN> onko kellään ollut ongelmaa ATI/AMD suljetun ajurin asentamisen kanssa
<MilanFIN> siis *buntun omilla työkaluilla
<SipuliSopuli> jaa minkäslaisia ongelmia niin?
<MilanFIN> FGLRX ajuri asentuu nätisit, mutta siihen tarjotaan päivitystä jonka asennus ei onnistu
<anger> MilanFIN: Ootko kokeillut vetää ihan vaan apt-get upgradea?
<MilanFIN> siis...
<MilanFIN> laitoin menee
<MilanFIN> tossa kuvaa
<MilanFIN> http://i.imgur.com/IFr15.png
<gildean> MilanFIN: jos koitat bootat välissä?
<MilanFIN> boottasin
<MilanFIN> löysin samanlaisen virheen netistä
<MilanFIN> pitää poistaa kokonaan toi edellinen ja asentaa sit molemmat apt-getillä
<MilanFIN> käyttäny ite 6kk avoimia ajureita vaan :D
<MilanFIN> rebootti ...
<mlpug> onko virus scannereistä mitään muuta kuin psykoloogista hyötyä
<mlpug> lähinnä tuo firefox huolestuttaa että tuleeko sen kautta tietoturvaongelmia ja miten niitä vois ehkäistä
<anacron> käyttäjä on pahin tietoturvariski
<mlpug> no voi olla mutta mua ei kyllä huolestuta esim. verkkopankkitunnuslapun kadottaminen niin paljoa kuin se, että koneessa on joku "man-in-the-browser" tyylinen sillanpääasema, jossa joku käsittelee liikennettä minun ja ssl putken välissä.
<mlpug> palkki näyttää vihreää ja certifikaatit vahvistavat että putki on nordealle, mutta mitä siitä jos joku pääsee minun ja sen huipputurvallisen putken väliin (browserissa)
<mlpug> eli alkuperäinen kysymykseni oli siis, että onko joku analysaattori olemassa, joka scannaa kaikki jotenkin firefoxiin liittyvät tiedostot ja antaa lausunnon, että löytyikö jotain häkkeröintiin viittaavia faileja
<mlpug> olis kyllä mielenkiintoista laittaa joku serveri verkkoon tunnus root ja salasana admin1 ja laittaa se sellaiseksi, että pystyisi tarkkaan seuraamaan mitä tapahtuu. alkaako ensimmäinen sisäänpääsijä parantamaan tietoturvaa ettei muut häkkerit pääse sisään jne
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-08
<Kilpuri> Moi.
<Kilpuri> Onnistuuko muilla päivittäminen? Minulla se ei onnistu...
<Kilpuri> Verkossa on vissiin vikaa jossain kohdassa
<anger> Kilpuri: hyvin lataa kamaa
<anger> Ei kun hämäsin, lopussa tuleekin että fi.archive.ubuntu.com nouto ei onnistunut
<Nakkel> Ollut jo ainakin eilisestä.
<Kilpuri> no hyvä tietää...hyvä ja hyvä, mutta en ole itse sählännyt mitään.
<Tappotuoppi> onko kellään tietoa onko suomen ubuntu mirrori alhaalla? fi.archive.ubuntu.com
<Tappotuoppi> ruotsin mirrori toimii, kiitos avusta :D
<Iltsu> hehe, hyvältä näyttää toi logi tuolla joinien&quitten välissä
<Iltsu> "onnistuuks päivittäminen"
<Iltsu> "fi.archive.ubuntu.com" nouto ei onnistu
<Iltsu> "onko kellään tietoa onko alhaalla"
<Iltsu> D:
<harriv>  
<Lynoure> Iltsu: sama mulla
<Lynoure> Could not connect to fi.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (130.230.54.102). - connect (111: Connection refused)
<Max-> rikki on juu
<Max-> onneksi ruotsista tulee hyvin
<elias_a> Niin tulee.
<elias_a> Eka kerta kyllä kun Ubuntumirrorit failaa noin pitkään ja täydellisesti.
<elias_a> Joskus oli Susen servereiden kanssa vastaavaa.
<SipuliSopuli> debianmirrorit taitaa myös failata
<SipuliSopuli> ainain aiemmin päivällä kuulu vähän sellasta että ftp.fi.debian.org olis mäsänä
<DrGrov> Iltaa
<DrGrov> Olisi pieni ongelma 10.04:ssa ja LibreOffice 3.4.x kanssa. Asensin paketin libexttext-cat:in ja nyt ku yritän asentaa LibreOfficea uudelleen niin Synaptic pyytää koko ajan tuota pakettia.
<DrGrov> Saako tuon LibreOfficen asennuksen jotenki "nollattua" silleen et se alusta niinku ekalla kerralla?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-09
<Myrtti> DrGrov: sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<Myrtti> + minkä paketin sitten haluatkin uudelleenasentaa
<Myrtti> (jos ymmärsin kysymyksen oikein)
<DrGrov> Myrtti: Hei. Kokeilin tuota mutta se tökkii pahasti :(
<DrGrov> Päätin että asennan tuosta Precisen mielummin ja backuppii nyt meneillään jo :)
<DrGrov> Oon päättänyt siirtyä nykyaikaan :)
<Janne__> Hello!
<Janne__> Minkäköhän takia ei pysty just tällä hetkellä Ubuntu Sovellusvalikoimasta lataamaan ohjelmia eikä päivittämään konetta? Valittaa vain ettei saa yhteyttä palvelimeen. Kellään mitään hajua?
<anger> Repo on alhaalla
<anger> Joku vois lisätä ton vaikka topiciin niin ei tartte jokaisen kysellä :)
<anger> Vaihda tilalle ruotsirepo niin toimii
<anger> Ruotsissa kaikki on paremmin
<Janne__> Aha .. vai että ruotsirepo... ok, kokeillaas. Ja kiitos =)
* Tm_T changed the topic of #ubuntu-fi to: fi. repository ei toji, kokeile se. | Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS & Ubuntu 12.10 http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ , esittely http://is.gd/vcbPA7 | http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi | höpinöintiä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic | English channel for the Finnish LoCo: #ubuntu-fi-en | ubuntu-fi-WWW-bugiraportit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-fi-www
<Max-> kukas sitä palvelinta hoitaa josei oo korjattu vielä
<n1ko> aika yleistä ettei julkisen sektorin jutut korjaannu viikonloppusin :)
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Subversion
<czr> pesasa, "Työkopio tallennetaan varastoalueelle toiminnolla commit (eli tehdään check-in).". commit != checkin
<czr> vai hmm. odotas.
<czr> joo, unohda :-)
<czr> sekoitin checkinin sisaisesti jotenkin importtiin
<czr> mut ihan kiva. ehka tekstissa kannattanee mainita etta lahes kaikissa graafisissa IDE:eissa on SVN-integrointimahdollisuus, tortoisesta onkin tuolla kuva mukana, mut ei varsinaisesti tekstissa mitaan mainintaa
<tale> czr: En niihin SVN clientteihin paneutunut, kun  niitä on niin monta. Samat jutut niillä kaikilla saa tehtyä.
<tale> Itse käytän komentoriviltä, asiakasta varten piti tehdä ohje TortoiseSVN:n käytöstä.
<czr> juu, ilmaisin ehkä epäselvästi. tarkoitin että riittäis mainita siitä et suurimmassa osassa IDE:jä on SVN-mahdollisuus jo valmiina
<tale> No joo, tuo on totta. Ei tullut mainittua.
<tale> GIT käyttäjä voisi kirjoittaa paremman VALO:n siitä.
<woltage> Git <3
<kalle_> hei, mikä on 12.04 versiossa vikana kun en saa yhteyttä fi.archive.ubuntu.com:iin?
<kalle_> en pysty päivittämään mitään
<Mkaysi> Päivityspaalvelin on tällä hetkellä alhaalla.
<Mkaysi> *Päivityspalvelin
<kalle_> kiitos tiedosta
<kirvesAxe> joo, korjautui kun vaihtoi serveriä.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-03
<Tm_T> Mirv: woo! https://plus.google.com/u/0/107265043789873157543/posts/7NNBGxPpfqw
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/A1URqN -> Ubuntu Development – Google+ - Timo Jyrinki just joined the #Ubuntu #Development team:…
<Mirv> Tm_T: :)
<heikki> jea
<jaywink> congrats Mirv  :)
<elias_a> Mirv: Onnittelut!
<elias_a> Milläs AAC-tiedostot saisi ubuntulla soitettua?
<jjo> onnistuisko vlc:llä?
<elias_a> Pitääpäs koittaa.
<elias_a> Ei kun hemmetti - mullahan on restricted-extras asentamatta.
<Mirv> kiitoksia
<Hejkki> if (irc == boring) /wc
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-04
<arsson> Terve! Mikähän mahtaa tässä saucyssa olevan, kun näppäimistön kieli tuntuu vaihtuvan englantilaiseen aina, kun käynnistää?
<arsson> http://askubuntu.com/questions/362973/keyboard-layout-switches-to-english-each-time-i-reboot Toinen vastaus tuolta tuntu auttavan.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QSsQUS -> Keyboard layout switches to English each time I reboot - Ask Ubuntu
<pesasa> Englanninkielisiä ei taitaisi olla syytä päästää tekemään mitään lokalisaatioon liittyvää. Turhan usein ja uusiutuvasti on ongelmia näppäimistöasettelun, paperikoon yms. kanssa.
<elias_a> Samaa mieltä.
<elias_a> Keksitääs mitä ne voi päästää tekemään.
<elias_a> ...
<topyli> :)
<elias_a> Olisko pornoteollisuus mitään?
<topyli> ainakin samat kieliasetukset toimii kaikilla mantereilla
<elias_a> Joo. Niin toimii kainalosauvat ja proteesitkin.
<pesasa> Lorahtipa taas vettä myllyyn. :-)
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-05
<kirvesAxe> mikäköhän tossa system monitorissa on vikana...väittää että muistia käytössä yli tuplasti siihen nähden mitä sen kertomien prosessien yhteensä käyttämä määrä on...
<jjo> muistia käytetään muuhunkin...
<kirvesAxe> niinkuin mihin?
<jjo> esim. välimuistina
<kirvesAxe> siis ihan vaan itsenäisenä välimuistina jolla ei oo sidonnaisuutta mihinkään prosessiin?
<jjo> jos muistia on, niin sitä kannattaa käyttää, nin niinku yleensä. muuten se vaan makaa siellä turhaan
<macoute> levyvälimuisti ei tosiaan näy system monitorissa
<macoute> ja se johtuu siitä, että se ei ole varsinaisesti varattuna - se on vain hyötykäytössä
<kirvesAxe> onko levyvälimuistilla ja swapilla mitään tekemistä toistensa kanssa?
<macoute> on ja ei
<kirvesAxe> koska swapin käyttö näkyy
<macoute> levyvälimuisti tarkoittaa sitä, että kun avaat vaikka jonkun pdf:n, niin kopio siitä pdf:stä pidetään ramissa niin pitkään kun se sinne sopii
<kirvesAxe> ja siis, kun muistin + swapin käyttö on huolestuttavan korkeissa lukemissa niin silloin sitä ei ole "makaamassa turhaan"
<macoute> ja niin sen käsittely on nopeampaa
<macoute> swap on ehkä myös suomeksi levyvälimuisti, mutta se taas on ramin laajennos, joka on hitaalla kovalevyllä
<kirvesAxe> eh, eiks ton pitäis nimenomaan näkyä sitä pdf:ää käyttävän prosessin muistinkäyttönä?
<macoute> ei
<macoute> koska se jää sinne vaikka suljet sen prosessin
<jjo> niin no, tuolla muistissa pidetään sellaista tavaraa jota oletetaan tarvittavan, swappiin siirretään sellaista kamaa jota ei oleteta käytettävänä ihan heti
<kirvesAxe> no sen ei pitäis jäädä
<macoute> pitäispäs
<kirvesAxe> jos minä avaan prosessin käsittelemään tiedostoa niin kyl sen pitää häipyä kun prosessi suljetaan
<macoute> koska jos avaat sen kohta (mikä on todennäköisempää kuin se, etät avaat jonkun muun satunnaisen tiedoston) niin se on heti käytössä
<macoute> miks sä haluat pitää muistia vapaana?
<jjo> samaa mäkin mietin
<macoute> sä haluat pitää muistia vapaana jos käyttöjärjestelmä ei osaa vapauttaa sitä
<macoute> mutta sellainen käyttöjärjestelmä on huono
<kirvesAxe> koska mula on prutku kone joka on muutamaanki kertaan hyytyny siihen että muistin ja swapin käyttö nousi tappiin
<jjo> mutta siis jos muistista on pulaa, niin ei sitä silloin "tuhlata"
<macoute> heh
<macoute> no voin luvata että se nopeudu sillä että se etsii mahdollisimman paljon asioita siltä kovalevyltä
<kirvesAxe> pikkainen bvugaava softa riittää kaatamaan kaiken hyvin nopeesti jos muistinkäyttö on tarpeettoman korkeella.
<macoute> mutta sä ratkaiset nyt ongelmaa ihan väärästä päästä
<kirvesAxe> macoute, eiks sen pitäis olla käyttäjän päätettävissä että mikä jää muistin käyttöön ja mikä ei?
<macoute> jos sulla on liian vähän muistia käytössä, niin ongelma ei ratkea sillä että yrität pitää asioita poissa muistista
<kirvesAxe> jos käyttäjä antaa prosessin sulkukäskyn, se tarkoittaa että kaikki prosessiin liittyvä pitää hävitä muistista.
<macoute> kirvesAxe: mä en ainakaan halua tehdä sitä päätöstä joka sekunti mitä ramissa on. uskon että mun kone huolehtii siitä paremmin kun mä jaksaisin.
<macoute> ja näin tapahtuu. mutta se MAHDOLLINEN kopio jostain tiedosta ramissa saattaa silti jäädä sinne
<macoute> sulla on liian vähän muistia
<macoute> se on ongelma
<kirvesAxe> no joo, mut se ei oikein selitä sitä et yli puolet käytetystä muistista on jotain mistä ei oo mitään selkoa
<jjo> mut joo, jos joku prosessi vuotaa muistia, niin ei siihen mikään muistinhallinta auta
<macoute> ei toki
<jjo> tarpeeksi aikaa, niin mikä tahansa määrä muistia ja swappia on täynnä
<macoute> mut ei siihen auta myöskään se, että käyttää sitä ohjelmaa ja poistaa käsin ohjelmia muistista :D
<jjo> siis muistinhallinta on kyl käyttiksen tehtävä
<kirvesAxe> joo oon samaa mieltä, oon vaan eri mieltä siitä miten sen kuuluu toimia ;)
<jjo> ja se nimenomaan pyrkii siihen että käyttö olisi mahdollisimman nopeaa ja jouhevaa
<macoute> mut harmitusta voinee vähentää se, että kaikilla on sama ongelma
<macoute> vaikka olisi nopeakin kone :)
<macoute> muistia on aina liian vähän
<jjo> mulla ei ole kyl aikoihin loppunut muisti, kun olen osannut ostaa tarpeeksi :)
<kirvesAxe> jjo, ei ostaminen auta jos läppärin muistinohjaimen rajat on vastassa :)
<jjo> sit ei kannata käyttää bugaavaa softaa
<kirvesAxe> jjo, on hankala tietää mikä se bugaava softa on kun sitä turhassa käytössä olevan muistin takana olevaa prosessia ei lue missään ;)
<jjo> se toi välimuistissa oleva kama ole ainakaan turhaa
<jjo> ja bugaava sovellus pitäis kyl näkyä
<kirvesAxe> nyt en ihan ymmärtänyt lauserakennetta
<jjo> kama jota ei käytetä siirtyy swappiin ja kama jota käytetään tai oletettavasti käytetään pidetään muistissa
<jjo> noin niinko karkeasti ajateltuna
<jjo> mutta siis, nykyään suurin muistin tuhlaaja on webbiselain
<jjo> mullakin näyttäisi firefox vievän 1,4GB tällä hetkellä, seuraavana kaukana perässä android-emulaattori 500MB:lla
<jjo> ja toi firefoxin 1,4GB on resident, ei virtual
<kirvesAxe> kun firefoxille antaa sulkukäskyn, katoaa vajaa 300M käytöstä
<kirvesAxe> oisko ne sit sen jämiä?
<jjo> ohan sekin mahdollista
<jjo> mut jos sillä oliskin jotain välimuistissa, niin ei niitä kannata sieltä mihinkään heivata heti kun firefox sammuu
<kirvesAxe> no kuinkas kauan muistissa kannattaa pitää jotain mille ei varmasti ole enää mitän tarvetta? :)
<jjo> miten niin mille ei ole varmasti mitään tarvetta?
<jjo> ja sitä kamaa kannattaa pitää siellä, kunnes muistia tarvitaan muuhun käyttöön
<jjo> tietty
<kirvesAxe> muistan lukeneeni jostain että mitä enemmän dataa rammissa on, sitä enemmän on rammin virrankulutus... jolloin läppärikäytössä tuo logiikka voisi olla huono.
<mjr> hmh, tietääkseni ei noin
<kirvesAxe> jaa ei, jep
<kirvesAxe> parikin lähdettä pikaguuglauksella sanoo toisin
<mjr> kuten?
<kirvesAxe> siis niin että ram ei kuluta enempää virtaa täytenä kuin tyhjänä
<kirvesAxe> sanoo siis toisin kuin muistin :)
<mjr> lähteitä
<jjo> silleen jos karkeesti kuvaa tilannetta, niin muisteissa on koko ajan virrat päällä ja niille on silleen suhteellisen sama onko siellä tilana ykkönen vai nolla
<mjr> ah
<mjr> juu
<kirvesAxe> jjo, just niin
<mjr> jossain on joskus visioitu että vois tehdä vehkeitä joista vois osan rammista laittaa pois päältä jos ei sitä tarvi mutta yleensä niin ei tehä
<mjr> yleensä ~ aina
<kirvesAxe> jep, eli jos haluttais tiukan virranhallinnan läppäri josta kuitwnkin irtoais tarvittaessa enemmän rammia...
<kirvesAxe> utjooh
<jjo> niin tosiaan, jos muistia asentaa lisää, niin se kuluttaa tietysti hieman enemmän virtaa
<kirvesAxe> jep
<mjr> juu, eroa toki syntyy siitä jos laittaa lisämuistipalikan fyysisesti kiinni
<mjr> joskin pitää sit muistaa ettei se jatkuva swappailukaan ole kivaa sähköillekään :)
<jjo> niin jos sieltä swapista siirtäis aina kamaa muistiin kun muistia vapautuu ja sit takas swappiin kun sitä tarvitaan lisää, niin se söis kyllä muistia
<jjo> swapista palautetaan kamaa laiskasti, oikeestaan vaan tarvittaessa
<jjo> söis virtaa siis
<Wobble> heippa, olisi onkelma ubuntun kanssa. läppäri näyttää että se on yhdistäny wlaniin mutta netti ei kuitenkaa pelaa. mitäs tässä pitäis alkaa tehdä?
<Kilpuri> Toimiiko se samainen Wlan jollain muulla koneella?
<Kilpuri> Jospa se yhteys on purkin ja läppärin välillä, mutta piuha on irti seinästä.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-08
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/LibreOffice_Base
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iV3ldd -> 3x50 LibreOffice Base - Viikon VALO #154 | Viikon VALO
<sm_> Hei kaikille!
<sm_> Onko ketään paikalla?
<jjo> kai täällä joku aina on
<sm_> heh.
<sm_> Saiskos vähän helppiä tähän? http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=46136.new
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/JwiPEJ -> IPV6 DHCP palvelin ainoastaan [tunnelbroker.net]
<jjo> eikös se onnistu ihan koffimalla dhcp-palvelin jakamaan ipv6-osoitteita?
<sm_> Lue koko juttu loppuun.
<sm_> DHCP palvelimen virkaa hoitaa tällä hetkellä TP-Link normaalilla firmiksellä.
<jjo> no, eikö sen kannata jatkossakin jakaa ne ipv4 osoitteet?
<jjo> vai enkö nyt ymmärrä jotain
<sm_> Siis se juuri oli pointti, että TP-Linkin pitäisi jakaa IPV4 osoitteet, mutta ei IPV6 versioita.
<jjo> ai siis tp-link jakaa tällä hetkellä myös ipv6-osoitteita?
<jjo> jostain syystä oletin ettei se tekisi niin
<sm_> Siis IPV6 osoitteita ei jaa tällä hetkellä mikään muuta kuin link local osoitteita.
<jjo> eli mikä olikaan ongelma ja miksi se ei ratkea sillä että konffaa sisäverkkoon dhcpv6-palvelimen?
<sm_> Koska en ole tietoinen, että miten se tulis conffata, että kaikki laitteet silti pääsisivät internettiin niillä osoitteilla.
<sm_> (IPV6)
<jjo> siis dhcp ja dhcpv6 ovat tosiaan kaksi ihan eri protokollaa ja niiden ei pitäisi sotkea toisiaan mitenkään
<jjo> se miten laitteet pääsisivät internettiin niillä osoitteilla on sitten toinen kysymys
<jjo> sikäli, että sinulla on netin ja kotiverkon välissä reititin jonka pitäisi myös ymmärtää ipv6:sta
<jjo> en tiedä ymmärtäkö se
<sm_> Pitäisi ymmärtää siis siinä mielessä, että ei estäisi sitä ainakaan.
<jjo> niin no, ilmeisesti sinä haluaisit sen toimivan siltana ja oletan sen olevan tällä hetkellä reitittävänä
<sm_> Itse modeemi, joka on Thompson TCW770 on silltaava, mutta TP-Link ei ole koska se on vain wifi access point ja muutenkin 1Gt/s reititin.
<jjo> mitä palveluntarjoajaa mahdat käyttää?
<sm_> TeliaSonera
<sm_> Tarkoitus olisi IPV6 liikenne reitittää tunnelin läpi, että saisin sen käyttööni.
<jjo> soneran verkossahan ei tuota ipv6:sta toistaiseksi lainkaan
<sm_> Se ei ollutkaan se lähtökohta.
<sm_> Lähtökohtana oli saada IPV4 in IPV6 tunnelin läpi IPV6 liikenne, mutta siten, että kaikki laitteet saisivat sen yhteyden.
<sippis> 6to4...
<jjo> jaa tuollaista viritystä
<sm_> Ilman siis, että jokaiselle laitteelle pitäisi määrrittää se erikseen..
<sm_android> Joten pystyykö tuollaista viritystä toteuttamaan?
<jjo> ok, eli ongelma olikin jotain ihan muuta kuin aluksi ajattelin :)
<sm_android> :D
<jjo> en tunne tuota palvelua, enkä juuri nyt ehdi perehtyäkään siihen, joten en kyllä osaa asiassa auttaa
<sm_android> :(
<jjo> auksi homma viakutti lupaavalta, koska olen viime aikoina puuhastellut dhcpv6:n parissa :)
<jjo> kylläpä mä nyt typotan
<sm_android> Onko mitään tietoa miten voisi onnistua?
<sm_android> Kuinka helppoa on pystyttää perus DHCPV6 palvelin?
<jjo> erittäin helppoa
<sm_android> Tietyllä prefixin kanssa?
<jjo> esim paketinhallinnasta löytyvä isc-dhcp-server osaa jakaa ipv6-osoitteita
<jjo> ja toki käytetty osoiteavaruus on määriteltävissä
<sm_android> :)
<sm_android> Katselen sitä lisää kuin olen koneeni ääressä.
<sm_> Nonniin elikkäs: Mikä dhcp palvelin kannattaisi asentaa?
<tale> sm_: isc-dhcp-server
<sm_> tale, Okei.
<sm_> jjo, Oletko täällä vielä paikalla?
<marsupapu> Oiskohan mahollista piilottaa Sovellusvalikoimasta kaikki maksulliset roinat?
<jaywink> marsupapu, siis ne ehdotukset jotka tulevat software centeristä? haluat pelkästään ilmaiset softat näkyviin? en usko että tuota valintaa pystyy tekemään
<kirvesAxe> jaaha, tuoreimman kernelupdaten jälkeen kone ei sitten näytä pääsevän bios-ruutua pidemmälle :---)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-01
<puhuri> harmi, gallery:n kehitys lopetettu - juuri kun ajattelin päivittää kakkosesta kolmoseen
<puhuri> vähän heikolta näyttää http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_photo_gallery_software FOSS-vaihtoehdotkin
<Mikaela> minä olen pitänyt piwigosta
<puhuri> sitä(kään) ei taida olla tuoreena pakettina olevan, näkyy squeezeen olevan
<puhuri> no, ilmankin tietty pärjää mutta sitten yksi seurattava lisää
<Mikaela> minä vain latasin sen suoraan
<Mikaela> en huomannut edes ajatella repoja
<puhuri> eihän gallerykaan ole ollut aikoihin pakettina, olikohan siinä joku lisenssiongelma
<puhuri> mutta pitää tuota piwikoa katsoa (ja miten saisi siirrettyä tiedot koneesta toiseen)
<Mirv> käynnistyslevyn luontiin liittyen kohta saadaan toivottavasti 14.04:een pari korjausta lisää https://code.launchpad.net/~yuningdodo/ubuntu/trusty/usb-creator/usb-creator.lp1361474+lp1300361-recreate-udisks-client/+merge/232852
<Mirv> ei ehkä normaaleja käyttäjä kosketa enää noi (useimmilla on ns. normaali tikku jossa osiotaulu ja vfat-osio)
<shadowbird> moi, oon uus linux/ubuntu käyttäjä ja pitäis laittaa vesa ajurit nvidia näyttikseen käyttöön ku se toimii huonosti. kone kaatuu melkeen vartin välein tai tiheemmin.. löysin tollasen ohjeen, mutta must tuntuu et pitää tehä jotai eritavalla tässä 14.04 versiossa kui ei oikee onnistu http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/xorg_pika
<shadowbird> ton xorg.conf tiedoston muodostamienn ei onnistu
<mjr> muistanet sudolla/roottina
<shadowbird> kyllä
<ninnnu> shadowbird: Ootko tyypannu NVidian omia ajureita (nvidia) ja/tai avoimia (Nouveau)?
<shadowbird_> kaatu taas
<mjr> yritätkö kenties ajaa Xorg -configure:a kun sulla on jo X päällä?
<shadowbird_> ehkä..
<mjr> sitten et seuraa tuota ohjetta
<mjr> sudo Xorg :1 -configure saattais silti toimia ehkä
<shadowbird_>  joo, kiitti. luulin et toi recovery tila vaihe oli sitä varten jos on näyttö iha pimee, eikä pysty työskennellä. ..pystynkä kuitenki tossa tilassa lukee selainta ja olee ircis?
<shadowbird_> no se selvii kohta
<sippis> win 4
<czr> sippis :-)
<aev> Tarttis pientä varmistusta yhteen asiaan. Kuinka hyvin/huonosti ajantasalla pakettivarastossa oleva enigmail-lisäri thunderbirdille on?
<inz> aev, 1.7.2:sta näyttäis löytyvän sekä repoista että plugarin kotisivulta
<inz> aev, tarkemmin vilkaisten 1.7.2 löytyy security:stä, kun taas normirepoissa on "vaan" 1.7
<aev> kiitti inz, mua jotenkin alko aluks hämää toi 2:1.7.2 -merkintä
<ansa> tuo 2: on epoch, jos jostain syystä versionti muuttuu tai halutaan downgradeta vanhempaan paketoinnissa niin laitetaan tuommoinen alkuun
<aev> ok, kiitti infosta
<shadowbird> moi! koitan pistää vesa ajureita ton ohjeen mukaan http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/xorg_pika . tossa kun yritän muodostaa xorg.conf tiedoston, ni tulee ilmotus että xserver-xorg paketteja ei oo asennettu.. pitäiskö ne asentaa ja mites se onnistuu? apt get xserver-xorg tai jotai sellasta?
<ninnnu> Kyl sulla on jo Xorg asennettuna..
<ninnnu> Mun mielipide on edelleen että tyyppaat molemmat NVidian ajurit (sekä "nvidia" että "nouveau"), ja vasta sitten alat tunaamaan vesan kanssa
<shadowbird> okei. toi näyttis on siis tosissaan hajalla, eli sen ei kuulukkaan toimii täydellisesti. kuhan sais sen kaheks kuukaudeks toimii jotenki siedettävästi, kunnes tulee uus kone
<shadowbird> mä koitan noita muita ajureita ennen vesaa. nvidian ajureihin uskon löytäväni ohjeet miten asennetaan. entäs mikä toi nouveau on, joku perusajuriko?
<ninnnu> se
<ninnnu> Ubuntun pitäs ottaa se automaattisesti käyttöön jos se toteaa että sulla on NVidian ajuri
<ninnnu> Asia selviää sillä kun avaat terminaalin ja kirjoitat "lsmod|grep nouveau"
<ninnnu> jos sieltä tulee rivi ulos niin sulla on avoin ajuri
<ninnnu> Suljetun ajurin kanssa rivi tulee ulos jos kirjoittaa "lsmod|grep nvidia"
<shadowbird> nouveau näyttää olevan
<shadowbird> koitan täs saadan ton nvidian ajurin toimii, mut jos siinä ilmenee ongelmia,  mites toi dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ku se ilmottaa et paketteja ei löydy ja en muista mitä muuta siinä luki. mihin se viittaa ja mite sille vois tehä?
<ninnnu> XOrgin kanssa jekku on siinä että se arpoo konffinsa uudelleen aina kun se käynnistyy
<ninnnu> niin ei kannata ottaa paineita tosta dpkg-reconfiguresta
<ninnnu> tosin, no, mitenköhän sä oot onnistunu ees hukkaamaan sen..
<ninnnu> Ehkä sun kannattais ennen reboottia laittaa "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg", ettei vahingossa tuu paha mieli
<shadowbird>  noniin.. gogolasin et toi http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_190.53.html ois mulle oikee paketti ja näyttäs olevan .run muodossa.. pitääkö toi asentaa safemodessa roottina? ei oo kokemusta noista .run tiedostoista
<shadowbird> etin ohjeet noihi .run filuihi ja koitin asentaa, mut sanoo avatessa päätteellä safemode roottina että unable to create the target direvtory /tmp/self....
<shadowbird> tai pitäiskö sovellusvalikoimasta asentaa nvidia xorgin suljettu ajuri?
<shadowbird> koitan sitä
<shadowbird> noni, jes! nyt toimii ainaki toistaseks tolla ohjeella ja ajurilla toimii http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/ nyt pitää vaa seurata muutaman päivän että alkaako kaatuilee tai toimiiko niinku pitää
<shadowbird> paljon kiitoksia kaikille avustuksesta!
<shadowbird> tää linux apu yhteisö kaikkine wikeinee, ohjeinee, foorumeinee ja irckeinee on iha paras!
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-02
<FrozenZia> Käyttääkö kukaan mitään tiettyä ohjelmaa/menetelmää linux:n puolella näytönohjainten benchmarkkaamiseen?
<inz> Eikös perinteinen glxgears oo ihan riittävä ;P
<tjp> ...vivulla -iacknowledgethatthisisnotastupidbenchmark vai miten se oli :)
<mjr> Eihän se ihan taida. Joskus ajoin winellä 3dmarkkia piruuttani mutta se ei taida olla ihan hyvä sekään tähän hommaan ;)
<tjp> noin niinkun epävastauksena phoronixilla on ainakin joku testisetti
<mjr> phoronixilla on se niiden benchmark-järjestelmä jolla voi ajella eri peliroottoreita eri asetuksilla väitetyn kätevähkösti
<mjr> niin
<mjr> phoronix test suite
<mjr> mutta siitä ei saa kyllä mitään yksittäistä skalaaria millä mitata kumpi on kovempi, vaikka eri testien tulokset toki tapaavat korreloida
<FrozenZia> mjr: kiitos tästä -- jokunen kerta kokeillut sitä Phoronixia johonkin - täytyy kaivella .iso-pinoa, josko vielä löytyisi poltettuna...
<LucaB> -
<Devari> kumpi olis parempi aloittelijalle, mint vai ubuntu?`
<gumrak> Mint on perinteisemmän hiirikäyttiksen oloinen ja Ubuntussa on Unity kummallisuuksineen
<Mirv> Devari: todelliselle aloittelijalle paras vaihtoehto on hankkia tietokone valmistajan tukemalla käyttöjärjestemällä (http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Tietokoneet_ja_laitteet), mutta jos aloittelija asentaa oman käyttiksenä niin kyse on makuasioista.
<elias_a> Ubuntulla on isompi käyttäjämassa Suomessa -> saa helpommin neuvoja.
<sippis> +1 elias_a
<Mirv> Mint on Ubuntu eri näköisellä työpöydällä koska osa vanhoista käyttäjistä tykkää enemmän ns. perinteisestä valikkoseikkailukäyttöliittymästä. enempi kuitenkin tehokäyttäjät kuin aloittelijat joille riittää pitkälti iso Firefox-kuvake.
<sippis> mm, ja subuntun työpöytääkin saa kyllä helposi erilaiseks.Esim unityn hevon helvettiin :p
<Mirv> (ja jostain syystä Mint:n porukat eivät halunneet tehdä hommiaan Ubuntu-projektin sisällä kuten Kubuntu, Ubuntu GNOME jne)
<sippis> itse käytän xubunta ja sitä oon asenellu myös kaikille jotka siirtyy windowsista ja on tumpeloita
<Devari> okay, pohdinkin just sitä helppokäyttöisyyttä, kun itelläni on kyllä aikaa sitten käytön kanssa syventyä, mutta jos esim. tyttöystävän tarvii käyttää konetta, niin en jaksaisi mennä joka kerta sille avata selainta.
<gumrak> xubuntu näyttää maccimäiseltä
<Devari> avaamaan*
<sippis> gumrak: ainoastaan jos siit haluu tehä sen näkösen
<Mirv> Devari: jos osaa avata Firefoxin sivulla http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/verkkoesittely/14.04/fi/ (ensin "Tutki vapaasti") niin osaa avata sen Ubuntussa
<Devari> apleen en ole koskaan kajonnut, aina ollut windows
<gumrak> selaimen saa varmaan kaikissa auki melko helpolla kun asettaa ikonin sille työpöydälle paitsi Unityssä se on tietty palkissa
<gumrak> sippis toki saa mut jos nyt puhutaan out-of-the-boxista
<sippis> gumrak: mmnjoo, totta
<gumrak> aloittelija tuskin alkaa ekana vaihtelee työpöydän luovia sisuskaluja
<gumrak> Unity on musta ollut ok vastoin yleistä mielipidettä
<Devari> toi verkkoesittely jeesas paljon
<gumrak> tosin pienellä säädöllä kuten normaalien scrollbarien asettaminen ja järkevämpi alt-tab
<Mirv> Unitystä on negatiivinen yleinen mielipide kohtuullisen marginaalisessa mutta tehokäyttäjäorientoituneessa osassa vanhoja käyttäjiä :)
<Mirv> musta se on kyllä näppärin kaikista oletusasetuksiltaan - tilaa joka suunnassa ja hyvä määrä shortcutteja. multimonitor-tuki myös ihan jees.
<Mirv> jos vaihtaisin niin ekaks pitäis joka työpöydällä löytää miten saa valikkopalkit yms pois tieltä. toisekseen suorat shortcutit käytetyimpiin ohjelmiin.
<gumrak> musta unity on hyvä reimagined vaihtoehto tuolle win95:sta asti samalle pysyneelle startvalikko-ideologialle
<gumrak> Devari: jos laitat ubuntu-unityn niin kannattaa pistää asetuksista noi palkin ikonit pienimmälle koolle, niin mahtuu suurin osa yleisesti käytettyjä softia siihen
<gumrak> ja tollaiset ubuntu-kaupat vaan pois raa'asti jos ei aio käydä siellä joka viikko
<gumrak> mullei taida olla oletussetistä kuin ff tossa
<pesasa> Unity on ihan ok. Mutta kun asentelin Ubuntun tädilleni, joka ei tiedä tietokoneista tai englannin kielestä mitään, oli pieni ongelma saada esim. asennettuja pelejä helposti saataville.
<pesasa> Paras ratkaisu oli tehdä läjä valmiita kuvakkeita paneeliin.
<pesasa> Se ohjelmavalikko oli ihan liian monimutkainen siihen käyttöön.
<pesasa> Pelien löytämiseen olisi pitänyt kliksutella valikko auki, filtterit esiin, pelifiltteri päälle yms.
<pesasa> Hakukenttä ei ollut vaihtoehto, sillä sanalla "peli" ei löytynyt pelejä, kuten olisi "game"-hakusanalla löytynyt.
<elias_a> Mikäs hemmetti ton Ubuntuun integroidun varmuuskopiopalikan nimi olikaan?
<elias_a> Pitäisi käsin pistää se terminaalista käyntiin ja vähän debugata...
<elias_a> Ääh - taitaa se olla deja-dup mutta eihän se lähde gui:na käyntiin terminaalista komentelemalla...
<elias_a> Kovasti vähän antaa tuo GUI tietoa mistään virheistä.
<elias_a> Vika oli typotetussa polussa.
<elias_a> Virheilmosta sitä ei voinut päätellä mitenkään.
<gumrak> toi oli kerrannja tais olla parikin kertaa hankala löytää unityn softahaulla
<elias_a> varmuuskopiot on avainsana
<Mirv> pesasa: joo se Dash on heikko lenkki, saisi olla oletuksena näkyvissä jokin pitkä luettelo. noissa tapauksissa tosiaan pitää kerran käynnistää peli ja valita Kiinnitä käynnistimeen niin että se jää siihen palkkiin
<Mirv> tai siis mä mielelläni käytän niitä hakuja yms itse superin kautta, mutta tosiaan liian monta kliksua jos haluaa selata kaikkea mitä löytyy. unity8:n myötä on sitten varmaan aloittelijoille helpompi jossain vaiheessa.
<Mirv> toinen unity7:n puute on vähän laiska suorituskyky, esim. super-f niin pieniä viiveitä haussa
<pesasa> Juu ja kun se hakukaan ei oikein suomiummikon käytössä toiminut. Yksi ongelma oli myös tavallaan se, että dash taisi näyttää liikaakin ohjelmia.
<rhkfin_> Sitä jossain tuolla kaukana olevaa Ubuntu 14.04:aa tuunaan taas. Unity saatu henkiin (enabloimalla Compiz :(.
<rhkfin_> Mikä olisi helppo ja luotettava ratkaisu boostata suorituskykyä? Unityn tiputtaminen jotenkin kiinnostaisi mutta mikä olisi mahdollisimman vähäriskinen ja 'siisti' vaihtoehto?
<Mirv> pesasa: ohjelmilla pitäisi toimia myös suomen kieli - kaikki suomenkieliset kuvaukset, avainsanat yms sisältyvät hakuun (jos suomen kielen tuki on kokonaan asennettu)
<Mirv> esim. hakemalla "lask".. löytyy laskin, libreofficen taulukkolaskenta yms
<Mirv> rhkfin_: riippuu mikä suorituskyvyssä on vikana? jos muistia alle 1GB niin kannattaa vaihtaa lxde:hen, mutta muuten ei varmaan ole niin väliä.
<Mirv> rhkfin_: chromiumia voi kokeilla firefoxin tilalle
<rhkfin_> Mirv: menee hienosti, sieltä tipahti WLAN. Yritän kännykän Skypellä ja Whatsappilla debugata. Äh.
<rhkfin_> Muistia taitaa olla juurikin 1GB
<gumrak> rhkfin_: onko kone aivan raato kun unity ei jaksa pyöriä?
<Mirv> rhkfin_: veikkaan että kone on muutenkin vähän hitaahko nykyajan raskaaseen webbimaailmaan, mutta periaatteessa 1GB viittaisi siihen että lubuntu-desktop saattaisi olla kokonaissuorituskyvyn kannalta parempi vaihtoehto
<rhkfin_> Onko lubuntu-desktop -vaihdon lopputulos about nätti jos/kun vaihtaa ubuntu-desktopista
<rhkfin_> asus aspire one tms..
<Mirv> unity, xubuntu, gnome3 vienevät sellaiset 384MB-512MB muistista
<Mirv> rhkfin_: uh oh vanha atom, jaa lubuntu on varmasti parempi. se integroitu intelin graffa on erittäin hidas.
<gumrak> ei ole kokemusta alle 3Gb koneella unitystä mut aika vähältä joo giga tuntuu
<rhkfin_> Jep..
<Mirv> rhkfin_: mielestäni lubuntu-desktop joo toimii ihan hyvin plus ekalla kerralla kirjautuessa se pitää valita
<rhkfin_> okei
<Mirv> ei toi 1GB muisti vielä hommaa kaada mutta se ekan sukupolven Atom GMA 900:lla kyllä
<rhkfin_> Katsotaan. Vois olla vaihtoehto jos saadaan verkko pystyyn ja levyllä tilaa..
<gumrak> joo atommei kuulost hyvältä
<Mirv> jo se että siinä on opengl-ikkunamanageri on sille graffapiirille kova pala
<Mirv> rhkfin_: kokeilen nopsasti 14.04-virtuaalikoneessa mitä tapahtuu kun lubuntu-desktop:n asentaa
<rhkfin_> :)
<rhkfin_> Mulla oli vähän ajatus että oisin ottanut jopa pakettilistauksen sieltä, asentanut ne virtuaaliin ja sit lähtenyt katsomaan mitä sille vois tehdä
<Mirv> rhkfin_: joo tuntuis kaikki toimivan oikein kun vaan asentaa lubuntu-desktop:n. mutta kirjautumisruudun ulkoasu muuttuu ja "Lubuntu" pitää kerran valita _oikean yläreunan kuvakkeen kautta_
<Mirv> seuraavilla buuteilla se on sitten oletus. kovalevytilaksi pitäisi riittää ainakin puoli gigaa.
<rhkfin_> okei, jee
<rhkfin_> KAtsotaan tokenisko WLAN kun riittävästi buuttailee. Switchiä ei taida laitteessa olla..
<puhuri> huh, onneksi näyttäisi saavan englanninkieliset funktionimet libreoffice calciin
<pesasa> Mirv: Kyllä ohjelmat löytyivät, jos tiesi hakea nimellä, mutta esimerkiksi "peli" joko ei antanut lainkaan tuloksia tai luokkaa kaksi kymmenestä asennetusta.
<pesasa> Tuo oli siis 12.04:llä, joten en tiedä nykytilanteesta.
<rhkfin_> ha, sai koneen piuhaverkkoon. Ihan jumissa..
<rhkfin_> Loadit pyörii 70 tienoilla. Auts!
<rhkfin_> Hmm.. tapoin Dropboxin, tippunut ~neljään.
<rhkfin_> averaget oli 70 66 66 tms, nyt 4 31 47
<rhkfin_> Dropbox autostart pois (rohmu!), Unity Compiz plugin pois (toinen rohmu) ja kesken jääneet päivitykset loppuun (-> WLAN heräsi taas) ja kone nopeutui jonkin verran. TOistaiseksi tällä, lubuntu-desktopin asennus kysyi jo yes/no mutta peruin vielä. Se on seuraava toimenpide jos käyttäjästä tuntuu että tahmaa.
<rhkfin_> reverse-ssh, vnc ja sen sellaiset <3
<rhkfin_> Kyllä menis hermo jos joku nyt soittais että Windowsissa vastaavaa.
<gumrak> vai on dropbox rohmu
<gumrak> pitääkin tarkistaa kun se on tossa toisessa koneessa autostartilla
<rhkfin_> näytti olevan joo ainakin tuolla muttei kyllä yksin
<rhkfin_> en oo muualla rohmuilua havainnut
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-03
<Mirv> pesasa: joo mullakin näyttää vain Mahjonggin ja Aisleriotin.. hmm tosin olen poistanut joitain pelejä. no, idea on se että jos pelin suomenkielisessä description-kentässä lukee "peli", se löytyy, tai jos sen on pelin avainsanakentissä
<Mirv> pesasa: jos ei löydy niin se on korjattavissa oleva bugi
<Mirv> rhkfin_: jos siinä ei ole unity-pluginnia niin onko siinä sitten jokin gnome-panel tms sentään?
<Mirv> veikkaan että niin kauan kun compiz on mukana kuvioissa niin lubuntu olisi parempi vaihtoehto.
<rhkfin_> Mirv: Todennäköisesti lubuntu joo parempi vaihtoehto. Aikaisemmin siinä on kuitenkin ollu Unity mutta kaikki (?) efektit sammutettuna. Sit hävis yhtäkkiä kaikki paneelit, ne sai takasin aktivoimalla compiz managerista compiz unity pluginin (tms) mutta toi mukanaan tosiaan kaikki efektit ja hidasti mahdottomasti.
<rhkfin_> Nyt sitten kokeiltiin taas ilman sitä - ja homma toimii.
<rhkfin_> Ja nopeus on nyt toki suhteessa käyttäjän tuntumaan..
<rhkfin_> eli koska hän on tottunut käyttämään tuota Unityllä (compiz-jutut minimissä) niin se on se 'normaali'.
<rhkfin_> Mutta hyvin todnäk laitetaan lubuntu, ehkä jo tänään iltasella.
<rhkfin_> Kirjoittelin 'apua.sh' (symlink: help.sh) -skriptin joka starttaa ssh-serverin ja ottaa ssh:n mun koneeseen. Ei ole automaattiajossa :) Mut tota putkea sit pääsen sinne kiinni, vnc:t jne pystyyn.
<rhkfin_> Eikö tohon oo jotain valmista GUI-työkalua millä käyttäjä vois ottaa ssh:n koneeseen X, startata ja tunneloida VNC:n jne.
<rhkfin_> ja päättää millä tunnuksella etäkäyttäjä tulee, esim. luoda tilapäinen tunnus tms.
<rhkfin_> Eli mikä on Ubuntun 'suosittelema' tapa ottaa etäyhteys NAT:n takana olevaan koneeseen?
<Mirv> rhkfin_: "Työpöydän jako" on se suositeltu. periaatteessa pitäis toimia koska siinä on mahdollisuus laitta UPnP:n kautta.
<Mirv> toki SSH-tunnelointi käyttäjän koneelta omalle toimii kaikkein varmimmin. itse teen aina niin että Työpöydän jako päälle ja sitten sitten sen portin 5900 reititys SSH:n kautta niin toimii aina
<rhkfin_> 'Työpöydän jako' = x11vnc?
<Mirv> rhkfin_: 'Työpöydän jako' on se ohjelman nimi, jos kysymys oli että mikä on suositeltu/aloittelijaystävällinen tapa käynnistää se :)
<Mirv> on sillä varmastin /usr/bin-nimikin
<rhkfin_> kyllä, mut siis se starttaa x11vnc:tä vastaavat palikat?
<rhkfin_> tai toiminnallisuuden
<rhkfin_> tai jotain
<rhkfin_> eli VNC:llä sit yhteys
<Mirv> no vastaavan joo, mutta graafinen Gnome-viritys asetuksineen
<rhkfin_> UPnP:stä en tiedä mittään, pitänee tutustua :D
<rhkfin_> Tai siis vähän. Toi NAT mun silmissä tuo haasteen mikä ratkeaa ainoastaan reverse-ssh:lla, ehkä toi UPnP on siihen toimiva ratkaisu tms..
<Mirv> UPnP on siis automatisoitu tapa avata portti
<Mirv> toki jos välissä on laatikoita jotka eivät ole omassa hallinnassa / eivät tue UPnP:tä niin ei toimi, mutta jos on oikea internet-yhteys ja vain omat reitittimet/modeemit niin toiminee oletuksena
<Mirv> mutta jos yhdistäminen ulkoa laitteen julkiseen IP:hen portissa 5900 ei toimi vaikka työpöydän jako on klikattu päälle, niin sitten ei riittänyt vaan pitää forwardoida vaikka ssh:n yli
<rhkfin_> joo, näin tein, kone on sisäverkossa. Tutkinpa tuota UPnP:tä, tänks!
<puhuri> näköjään yli giga hävisi firefoxin muistinkäytöstä (RES) kun valitsi "Nollaa firefox" (ehkä vähän harhaanjohtava painike) "Tietoja ongelmatilanteisiin"
<kirvesAxe> puhuri, kuinkas pitkä oli foxin uptime tuossa vaiheessa?
<puhuri> ei se ollut kuin sunnuntaista, mutta profiili perityy periaatteessa viime vuosituhannelta, Mon Sep 11 14:56:43 EEST 1995 näkyy olevan bookmarkeissa
<czr_> puhuri, heh
<czr_> netscape 3-4?
<czr_> eiku varmaan vanhempikin jopa
<puhuri> taisi olla Sunissa pyörinyt netscape
<czr_> hieno saavutus kyl
 * czr_ nostaa hattua
<czr_> voi olla että bookmarkit hieman eläny tuosta tosin :-)
<puhuri> joo, ei toimi :-( Palvelinta osoitteessa www.tky.hut.fi ei löytynyt.
<puhuri> toiseksi vanhin linkki (9 sekunttia tuoreempi) toimii :-) http://www.hut.fi/~puhuri/
<czr_> heh
<shadowbird> is desktop enviorement like gnome, always required for runing gaphical programs, like internet browser, games and office programs and so on.. ?
<shadowbird> im asking only because of trying to understand how linux works
<Mikaela> window manager should be enough (openbox) but I am not sure on depedencies
<Mikaela> this channel would also be Finnish speaking, but I am not sure if you speak Finnish and the English (more or less dead) channel would be #ubuntu-fi-en or #ubuntu for English support
<mjr> not strictly, no, though you'll want at least a rudimentary window manager (generally not considered a whole "desktop environment" as such). Also, this channel is Finnish
<shadowbird> ainiin, unohdin et oon suomalaisella kanavalla :D
 * Mikaela ajatteli, että olet mahdollisesti suomessa asuva tai jotakin etkä ehkä puhu suomea, koska nat.elisa-mobile.fi
<rhkfin_> shadowbird: hatunnosto sun tiedonjanolle ja kysymyksillä :) Ilo seurata oppimista :)
<shadowbird> ;)
<Echramath> Jos pastean teille 𝔉𝔦𝔫𝔩𝔞𝔫𝔡, näkeekö kukaan oikein?
<Yohio> joo kyllä tohon jotai merkkejä tulee
<Yohio> Finland?
<Echramath> Joo.
<Echramath> Mikähän kumma siinä on että kun tuon tuosta vedän primary selectioniin ja siitä takaisin tekstieditoriin niin rikki on...
<jjo> mulle näkyy vaan kysymysmerkkisalmiakkeja
<Echramath> Mjoo näkyy kyllä, mutta luulisi että ne silti saa copypastettua siitä pois
<rhkfin_> Asentelin tuohon eilen tahkottuun läppäriin nyt lubuntu-desktopin. Näyttäisi ainakin htop:n perusteella paljon kevyemmältä ja käyttäjäkin kehui miten ohjelmat starttaavat liukkaasti.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-04
<elias_a> Auttakaas vähän. Pitäisi kompiloida Birdie-niminen Twitter-client lähdekoodeista.
<elias_a> Ohjeet on tuolla: http://www.birdieapp.eu/help#tocAnchor-1-1-2
<elias_a> Tökkää kohdan compiling askeleeseen 3: cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr
<elias_a> Mä en nyt oikein ymmärrä miten ton pitäisi toimia.
<Mikaela> nuo ohjeet ovat väärin
<Mikaela> /usr:iin ei pitäisi rakentaa lähdekoodista
<Mikaela> sanoisin "mkdir build;cd build;cmake .."
<Mikaela> koska /usr/local on oletuskohde
<Mikaela> tietysti jos saat jotakin virhe-ilmoitusta, se voisi auttaa auttamisessa :)
<elias_a> Ootas...
<Mikaela> kai muuten suoritat nuo komennon siinä puretussa tarballissa?
<elias_a> CMake Error: The source directory "/home/nakka/birdie" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<elias_a> Specify --help for usage, or press the help button on the CMake GUI.
<elias_a> Mikaela: En hakenut tar-palloa, vaan synkkasin gitillä.
<elias_a> Annoin komennon gitin synkkaaman birdiehakemiston alle tekemässäni /build-hakemistossa, kuten ohje käski.
<elias_a> Mitä teen väärin?
<Mikaela> En näe tuolla lähdekoodissa mitään cmakeen viittavaa, mutta siellä näyttäisi olevan makefile. Mitä "make" sanoo?
<elias_a> Hetki.
<Mikaela> se pitää kai tehdä siinä birdie-kansiossa suoraan
<elias_a> Aaa- ok.
<elias_a> Ei löydy makefilea.... sellaisesta herjaa.
<Mikaela> entä siinä biridie kansiossa ./autogen.sh
<Mikaela> se näyttäisi löytyvän
 * Mikaela kokeilee paikallisesti johtaako se mihinkään, jotta osaisi paremmin sanoa mitään
<Mikaela> "./autogen.sh" näyttää toimivan ja ajavan ./configuren. En ymmärrä miten cmake liittyy mihinkään.
<Mikaela> ja minulla tuo configure pysähtyy johonkin syntax erroriin mutta sen jälkeen "make" ja "sudo make install" pitäisi toimia
<Mikaela> enempää en taida osata auttaa, mutta tämäkään ei tainnut auttaa yhtään
<elias_a> Kiitos kuitenkin. Jatkan myöhemmin.
<jjo> elias_a: miksi se pitää kääntää sorsista?
<jjo> hups, tää olikin se ei lisäkysymyksiä-kanava :(
<jjo> mietin vaan, että kun kerran binääriäkin on, niin miksi sorsista. ja sit jos on kääntämässä ubuntulle, niin tietty kannattaisi ottaa debianisoidut sorsat, jolloin kääntäminen menisi vähän eri tavalla.
<jjo> mutta mitään noita juttuja on vähän turha lähteä selittämään ilman lisäkysymyksiä
<puhuri> mistäs firefox nyt keksi, että lokaalit tiedostot on latin1:tä eikä utf-8:ia vaikka locale on fi_FI.UTF-8
<elias_a> jjo: Ei ole tuota 2.0-esiversiota binäärinä.
<jjo> jaa niin, deviversio houkuttelee :)
<elias_a> Joo, koska siinä on uusia ominaisuuksia.
<jjo> gitissä ei näköjään ole debianisointeja mukana
<jjo> jos buildisysteemi ei ole pahasti muuttunut, niin niitähän voisi kokeilla napata tuoreimmasta tarjolla olevasta paketista, mutta nyt ei ole ubuntu-konetta käsillä :(
<elias_a> Okei. Eli luovutan. En osaa tarpeeksi.
<jjo> kyllä sen pitäisi ihan sillä autogenillä ja makella mennä, mutta olisihan se siistimpi jos siitä saisi paketin :)
<jjo> olisi ehkä helppo poistaakin tarvittaessa
<elias_a> jjo: Löytyi selitys: ./autogen.sh will generate the configure file. sorry about the poor documentation right now
<jjo> toki ad hoc paketin saisi checkinstallillakin, kunhan vaan saisi sen softan käännettyä ensin
<elias_a> Tämä yhdessä tweetissä.
<Mikaela> miksi ihmeessä ne muuttivat cmakesta autotoolssiin?
<jjo> elias_a: meneekö autogen läpi?
<elias_a> jjo: Sen jälkeen kun asentaa paketit gnome-common ja yelp-tools kääntäminen onnistuu.
<elias_a> Ajaminen tyssää kuitenkin virheilmoon.
<jjo> millaiseen virheilmoon?
<jjo> on toki mahdollista, että se on vaan gitissä tällä hetkellä rikki :)
<elias_a> jjo: http://pastebin.com/zea8XYLK
<puhuri> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python-requests toi asenna
<puhuri> elias_a: eli softa tarvitsee jotain kirjastoja lisäksi
<puhuri> ainankin siis tuon
<elias_a> puhuri: Kun vain ymmärtäisin mistä kirjastosta on kyse...
<puhuri> apt-get install python-requests
<puhuri> ja sitten kokeilemalla, jos vielä muutakin - siis jos ei softan sivuilla ole mainittu ,itä tarttee
<puhuri> hyvänä lähtökohtana voi olla vanhemman (oli paketoitu deb?) riippuvuudet
<elias_a> Kokeillaanpa. Asensin kaiken, mikä oli ohjeissa listattu.
<elias_a> Mulla on se vanhempi asennettuna, joten ne täyttyvät.
<puhuri> ei aina tuo toimi joo, jos softa on kehittynyt tai käyttääkin jotain muuta
<puhuri> major-versio on aina riski
<jjo> elias_a: muuttuiko muuten se virheilmoitus kun asensit python-requests -paketin?
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-05
<Hejkki> moro, miten mä asennan ton ruotsin oikoluvun libreofficeen?? http://extensions.libreoffice.org/extension-center/swedish-spelling-dictionary-den-stora-svenska-ordlistan
<Hejkki> aspell-sv asentaminen ei auta
<Mikaela> sudo apt-get install hunspell-sv-se
<Mikaela> tai niin ainakin luulisin lukien "apt-cache show hunspell-sv-se"
<Hejkki> ok kokeilen :)
<Mikaela> päädyin tähän pakettiin komennolla "apt-cache search libreoffice|grep se" ja jos tämä ei auta niin jokin muu tuosta komennosta oi olla hyödyllinen
<Hejkki> jes, nyt se alleviivaa virhesanat (ja suomen sanat)
<Hejkki> kiitti!
<Mikaela> :)
<Hejkki> se oli siis toi hunspell-sv-se
<Hejkki> tässä mietin että mitä kieltä alkaisin opiskella... Opiskelen jo parhaillaan espanjaa, mutta joku toinen kieli vielä kaveriksi olis kiva
<Hejkki> ruotsi ois harkinnassa :>
<Hejkki> saksa toinen vaihtoehto, mut en tiedä..
<Mikaela> ruotsi voisi olla kiva osata ja haluaisin osata ranskaa, mutta en tiedä miten opiskelisin ja olen huono kielissä, paitsi englannissa.
<Hejkki> toisaalta... englannin turistisanasto on ihan hukassa mulla, lähinnä sitä tekniikan englantia osaan.
<Mikaela> opiskelin saksaa valinnaisena peruskoulussa, mutta en osaa sanoa siitä oikein mitään
<Hejkki> luen kaikki manuaalit ja muut ohjeet sujuvasti ilman sanakirjaa, mutta tilaapas kinkkuleipä niin ei onnistu :D
<Hejkki> mäki opiskelin peruskoulussa saksaa
<Mikaela> minullakin ruokasanat ovat vähän heikkoja
<Hejkki> espanja on kaikkein helpoin kieli noista mitä oon kokeillut
<Hejkki> joskus olin ranskan kurssilla, jäi pahasti kesken kun oli liika vaikeaa
<Hejkki> arabiaa yks tuttu yritti mulle opettaa. Väittäisin että ongelma oli sekä opettajassa että oppilaassa :D
<Mikaela> pikkuveli opiskelee espanjaa
<Hejkki> vaimon kanssa kyllästyttiin espanjan kurssiin
<Hejkki> syynä se että menevät hitaasti eteenpäi
<Hejkki> jatketaan espanjan opintoja omatoimisesti =)
<Hejkki> luetaan vähä tota oppikirjaa, kuunnellaan äänitteitä, katsotaan espanjan tv:tä ja puhutaan natiivien kanssa
<Hejkki> joita löytyy iha täältä suomestakin
<Hejkki> ja tehdään omia harotuksia
<rhkfin_> hejkki: #ubuntu-se -kanavalle sitten vaan :D
<Mikaela> minun pitäisi kai oppia ensin jotenkin muutenkin ennen kuin kokeilen #ubuntu-fr,#python-fr,#supybot-fr,#weechat-fr
<Mikaela> se on ainakin kahdella noista kanavista
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-06
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/JollaOpas
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-07
<Iltsu> vielku ;TURKU sais API:n omii bussitouhuihi
<Iltsu> ni ois 5/5
<emma> Hello
<emma> I wanted to wish everyone here a happy Independence Day
<gumrak> thanks emma, day has changed and now it's another remembrance day, the Pearl Harbor day
<pesasa> Iltsu: Aamen. Turussa on aika surkee tilanne (mobiilien) reittioppaiden kanssa. MH-paikallisetkin lakkas toimimasta jo viikkoja sitten.
<mlpug> huomenta, mites kun kovalevy pyörii hysteerisesti. Onko joku top ja lsof komentojen sekoitus tms  jolla näkisi mikä ohjelma/prosessi sitä pyörittää?
<mlpug> tyyliin:   disktop /dev/sda5
<tale> mlpug: iotop ehkä?
<mlpug> tale, juu. näyttäisi olevan. tnx
<Hejkki> joo saako ubuntuun jotenki niin etta on kaks nayttoa ja kaks xorgia eri kayttajilla ja eri nappiksella ja hiirella kirjautuneena ihan ku olis 2 tietokonetta vaikkon yks sama kone ja kayttis?
<Hejkki> vai onko edes xorg nykyaikaa..
<mjr> on se mahdollista tavoillaan, helponta jos on oma näyttis per näyttö, periaatteessa säädettävissä muutenkin mutta saattaa menettää 3d-kiihdytykset sun muut
<mjr> tosta voinee lhätä https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<pesasa> Toi on kyllä yksi juttu, mitä jo vuosia sitten ihmettelin, että miksei ole enemmin tarkoituksella toteutettuna tuota ominaisuutta.
<tale> pesasa: Toi toimii kahdella käyttäjällä, mutta useampi menee jo hankalaksi. LTSP sitävastoin skaalautuu isolle joukolle käyttäjiä.
<LucaB> missä tilanteessa sitte tarttisitte tommosta?
<tale> Toki silloin tarttee olla joku kone jokaiselle, mutta vanhat hitaatkin koneenrohjot riittää.
<pesasa> Olis kuitenkin ihan näppärä ollut esim. koulun tietokoneluokissa. Esim. yksi kone/kolme käyttäjää.
<ansa> systemd:ssä tuota on viety aika paljon eteenpäin
<pesasa> Lähinnä se, kun ns. normaaliin käyttöön on aika tuhlausta olla laitteet jokaiselle, kun kone kuitenkin suurimman osan ajasta odottaa käyttäjän toimintaa.
<pesasa> LTSP on toki vähän tohon suuntaan.
<ansa> ja samoja binäärejä kuitenkin ajetaan, luultavasti olisi nopeampi yksi tehokkaampi kone vrt. jokaiselle oma heikompi
<tale> No, X-päätehän on se mitä toi multiseat on. Nehän oli näppäriä ja käteviä.
<tale> Mutta jäi pois muodista kun PC oli halvempi kuin X-pääte.
<pesasa> Monessa tilanteessa olisi kotioloissakin ollut ihan näppärä vaihtoehto. Nyt "läppäriaikaan" tietty vähän toinen juttu.
<emma> hi guys
<emma> does anyone here happen to speak English?
<gumrak> we do but this channela allows only Finnish
<emma> makes sense
<rhkfin_> emma: #ubuntu-fi-en could work better for you - or just plain #ubuntu :)
<ninnnu> -fi-en is rather dead, I suppose -fi-offtopic is inactive enough (i.e mostly dead, too) so occasional English doesn't really matter.
<ninnnu> But that's just my opinion :P
#ubuntu-fi 2015-11-30
<motalb> olipas hidasta yhdistää freenodeen, vasta neljäs serveri päästi sisään
<motalb> muutenkin kovin pätkinyt freenoden yhteydet
<Mirv> DDoS:ia edelleen
<Mikaela> kauankohan ne jaksavat
<Guest47595> Mitenköhän kauan tunnus on "temporarily unavailable" jos kirjautuminen on vanhentunut?
<Guest47595> Elias se täällä kyselee valepuvussa.
<elias_a> No niin. RTFM auttoi taas kerran. :P
<Mikaela> taikatemppu on /msg nickserv regain nick [<salasana jos et ole sisäänkirjautunut>]
<Iltsu>  /whois Iltsu
<Iltsu> hups
<elias_a> Kuka mä olen?
<jjo> mietin heti että onko toi komentorivillä whoami, mutta kyllä se taitaa olla enempi finger `whoami`
<jjo> sori, tietysti finger $USER
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-01
<ramukka> terve
<ramukka> onkos kellään tää kovin hyvää kokemusta pidginistä?
<ramukka> ajattelin kokeilla ja irc toimi helposti mutta facebookkiin yhdistämisen kanssa ongelmaa
<puhuri> eikös fb lopettanut xmpp-chatin?
<ramukka> juu katoin just tutoriaalii tubesta ja samaa sanottiin, toimii pluginilla
<puhuri> ok, ei kokemusta siitä uudesta
<ramukka> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxF1Ek2fWqw
<ramukka> siitä
<tale> ramukka: Oletko asentanut sen pluginin?
<ramukka> vasta latailen
<jjo> hmm... mitenhän tuo sit mulla toimii
<jjo> tosin nyt ei ole pidginiä, mutta kyllä nykyiseenkin clienttiin konffattu jabberina
<ramukka> juuh pitää restartata pidgin ja kokeillaan sitten, brb
<ramukka1> jesh toimi sil pluginil
<elias_a> Hyvä.
<ramukka1> kuvia en vaa saa lähetettyy ja se itel yks tärkeimmist ominaisuuksist facebookis et taidan poistaa ja odottaa että tulee uusi virallinen facebook tuki tähän
<anacron> puhuri: fb sano lopettaneensa sen mut se toimii edelleen...
<anacron> en sit tiiä onko se myös jotenki account kohtainen koska oon kuullu siitä vähän ristiriitaista tietoa
<ramukka1> mulkaa ei toiminu se mikä valmiina pidginissä et piti ladata 3rd party kamaa
<anacron> mut ainaki mun jollalla se rullaa ihan hyvin toistaseks
<jjo> nyt kun muistelen, niin pidginissä mulla tais tosiaan lakata toimimasta, mutta toisella softalla toimii edelleen
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-02
<Thaurwylth> Kuulostaako semmoinen asia kuin WIMBoot huolestuttavalta? Jos laitteessa on WIMBoot, niin voiko sen haxxoroida jotenkin?
<ninnnu> ##windows tai Google :P (ei)
<elias_a> Mikä tuollainen edes on?
<ninnnu> elias_a: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=wimboot
<ninnnu> kuullostaa joltain joka ajaa kuitenkin Grubin yli, niin ei kinosta
<elias_a> Jep.
<Thaurwylth> Niin siis sen takia se pitäisikin saada rikottua.
<elias_a> Olipas vaikeasti kysytty.
<elias_a> Thaurwylth: Mitä haluat tehdä?
<Thaurwylth> Todennäköisesti tyhjentää WIMBoot-asennetusta laitteesta kaikki osiot ja asentaa siihen ihan tavallisen Windowsin aluksi, myöhemmin GRUBin.
<Thaurwylth> Generic 16 GB eMMC tablet decompressed and WIMBoot removed with DoubleSpace 2, then recompressed with DriveSpace 5.1 using NTFS compression:
<Thaurwylth> Tuo vihjaa vissiin siihen suuntaan, että näin voi tehdä.
<elias_a> EOS. Herää kysymys, että saako tavallisen winhotuksen mahtumaan samaan tilaan kuin tuollaisen WIMboot-version.
<Thaurwylth> Ei sillä ole niin väliä, käytössä on kumminkin 64 GB levy. W10 perusasennuksen koko on rapiat 16 GB.
<elias_a> No - sitten vaan annat mennä.
<Thaurwylth> Juu, pitää vielä vain opetella poistamaan tuo ja selvitellä, saanko luotua näppärästi geneerisen Windowsin asennusmedian.
<Thaurwylth> Laitanpas itselleni muistiin: http://www.vanetta.net/2015/03/the-winbook-tw700-and-removing-wimboot.html
<Thaurwylth> Janari vissiin tuossa väittää, että on saanut Winukan menemään lopulta 11 GB tilaan. Tai siis ainakin tuo TW700 on kai 16 GB kone.
<ninnnu> saattaahan se mennä, mutta vuoden päästä siellä on niin paljon päivitysten rollback-dataa että tulee väkisin paha mieli.
<Thaurwylth> Sen kus asentaa uusiksi.
<Thaurwylth> Psyykkaanpa tässä vielä itseäni etukäteen: aijaijai, tuosta tulee niiiin maailman paras ja säpäkin Ubuntu-duaalibuutti-tabletti, kunhan pääsen rämppäämään sen kuntoon.
<Thaurwylth> Tosin kuulin myös juttua, että yli 32 GB järjestelmälevyissä ei välttämättä ole WIMBoot-systeemiä ollenkaan.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-03
<fabio__> terve, mitenkäs xorg.conf pitäisi saada sisään 15.10:ssä? tuo gpu-manager tuntuu ylikirjoittavan sen, mutta sen disablointi systemctl:llä tekee koko koneesta käyttökelvottoman
<fabio__> pitäisi siis saada isompi resoluutio kuin mitä normaalit asetustyökalut tarjoavat. xrandr valittaa että uusi modeline ei ole sopivissa rajoissa, mutta windowsissa homma toimii kyllä. ajattelin siis koittaa x.orgin parameterja edid-chekkausten ym. disablointiin mutta en tunnu saavan normaalia xorg.confia millään käyttöön
<tale> fabio__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<Thaurwylth> Ihan mielenkiinnosta: minkä resoluution haluat?
<Thaurwylth> Tai pikemminkin näin päin: mitkä ovat vaihtoehtojen rajat?
<fabio__> 2048x1152 menee automaagisesti sisään, 2560x1440 ei.
<fabio__> HDMI kyseessä ja toimii windowsissa kunhan pakottaa nvidian ohjauspaneelista
<fabio__> mielenkiintoista on se että xrandrilla 2560x1440 ei mene edes 30 Hz taajuudella
<fabio__> Asus N56VJ (Intel HD Graphics + GF GT 635M) ja Dell P2416D tarkalleen kyseessä
<Thaurwylth> Onkos siinä sitten 4k-tukea ollenkaan? Vai riippuuko se käytettävästä portista/kaapelista?
<fabio__> liian halpa näyttö sellaiseen
<fabio__> ja tuskin toimis tämän speksin HDMI:llä
<Thaurwylth> Niin siis nyt olikin yleistä kiinnostuneisuutta tuo.
<Thaurwylth> Lähinnä haarukoin sitä, että kai Xorgin on pakko tuommoiset geneerisesti osata.
<fabio__> :)
<fabio__> jotain mätää tän EDIDeissä saattaa olla kun se windowsinkaan oma vimpula ei tarojnnut 2048x1152:ta isompaa
<fabio__> mutta nvidian työkalulla oli suht triviaalia pakottaa
<fabio__> tai EDIDit ei tule kunnolla läpi, tossa vieressä kaverilla on lenovo pelkällä intelin näytönohjaimella ja sillä toimi heittämällä
<fabio__> xrandr sanoo X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
#ubuntu-fi 2015-12-05
<tale> Ubuntu 14.04:n käynnistyslevyn luonti ei tunnu osaavan tehdä 15.10:stä toimivaa USB-tikkua.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-05
<hahlo> mitenhän toi veli windos, kun se ehdottaa salakalan muuttamisen pin-koodiksi, niin kuitenkin ms-tilin kala pysyy ennallaan, onko pin-koodi vain yhteen koneeseen paikallista kirjautumista varten? ja poka haluais ubuntuun saman, niin onko estettä muuttaa kala vain numeroiksi?
<pesasa_> Poka? :-)
<hahlo> no hehe asiakas, se on niin juhlallinen :)
<hahlo> hyväksyykö login vain neljä numeroa?
<puhuri> hahlo: win10 pin toimii vain sillä koneella "turvallisempi kuin salasana"
<ninnnu> Perus-Ubuntu ei taida kauheesti vaatia ihmeellisyyksiä kalalta, niin kyl se voi olla pelkkiä numeroita jos ny välttämättä haluaa
<puhuri> en tiedä, onko nykyään ubuntussa oletuksena mitä laatutarkistusta, mutta ainankin aikaisenmmin kelpasi huonojin
<hahlo> okei hyvä tietää
<puhuri> ts. "ubuntu" oli ihan validi salasana, jos sallii ssh:n netistä niin korkataan vartissa tai nopeammin
<puhuri> eli kannattaa tarkistaa, että ei ole mitään päällä, josta pääsisi netistä sisään
<hahlo> mut nykyään kun mokkulan natin takana, ei tahdo edes p2p toimia
<puhuri> paikallisessa loginissa pin on ihan hyvä, koska jos ei ole salattua levyä niin murto onnistuu kuitenkin nopeasti kun pääsee fyysisesti käsiksi
<hahlo> totta
<hahlo> ei se hyväksynyt kuin kahdeksan numeroisen kalan, perus pin neljä
<hahlo> googlen mukaan muutkin haluaa pin:iä kun win10 sanoo et se parempi :)
<hahlo> helpompi ehkä
<ninnnu> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/itpro/windows/keep-secure/why-a-pin-is-better-than-a-password PIN toimii vain koska sen takana on TPM, ei se muuten olisi mitenkään päin parempi
<ninnnu> ja näköjään koska muut hauskat teknisyydet jotka ei päde esim. Ubuntussa
<hahlo> saako sen hyväksymään nelimerkkisen passun?
<ninnnu> mikä?
<hahlo> ubuntun
<ninnnu> saa
<hahlo> tää vaati 8 merkkistä
<ninnnu> Mulle on vain epäselvää miksi joku haluu ampua itseään jalkaan tuolla
<markot^> ninnnu: ai tuolla PIN:llä?
<hahlo> kai sen win10 takia, helppo muistaa
<ninnnu> markot^: Vaihtamalla Ubuntuun kans nelimerkkisen kalan vaikka takana ei ole samoja suojauksia kuin mitä tuon Windows Hellon kanssa on.
<markot^> ninnnu: aa. no eihän siinä tosiaan ole mieltä.
<hahlo> joo eihän se viisasta ole
<ninnnu> ei sillä että sillä olisi aidosti mitään merkitystä kotikäytössä, mutta en aio nyt neuvoa miten opetetaan käyttäjät pahoilel tavoille.
<ninnnu> saat ihan itse googlata sen haulikon
<hahlo> joo
<markot^> Mietin tuota argumentaatiota, että PIN on W10:ssä paikallinen. Voihan aina muutenkin tehdä paikallisen tilin ja asettaa siihen paikallisen salasanan.
<ninnnu> markot^: mä mietin kans tota "normaali kala lähetetään palvelimelle.."
<markot^> ninnnu: Aijaa. No tuo kohta meni sitten ohi.
<hahlo> miksei muuten ubuntussa lähetetä?
<ninnnu> "A password is transmitted to the server -- it can be intercepted in transmission or stolen from a server. A PIN is local to the device -- it isn't transmitted anywhere and it isn't stored on the server."
<ninnnu> hahlo: miksi lähetettäisiin? Mihin sä sen lähettäisit?
<hahlo> olisi ubuntu-tili, canonicalille
<ninnnu> Koska Canonical ajoi oman pilvensä alas kannattamattomana jo kauan sitten
<markot^> hahlo: mitäs etuja olisi sitten ylläpitää tilejä keskitetysti?
<hahlo> googlellakin on vähän vastaava androidin kanssa
<hahlo> ja ios ja osx:llä
<ninnnu> Nämä kaikki myy käyttäjille storagea
<ninnnu> Markkina josta Canonical vetäytyi
<hahlo> joo
<hahlo> saa vähä ens ilmaiseksi
<hahlo> ubuntuunhan saa jo google verkkotilin, mutta ei näköjään käytä gdriveä
<ubuntudrv> tuli pieni probleema ubuntun kanssa, antaa seuraavanlaisen ilmoituksen
<ubuntudrv> Marituru1
<markot^> tuononen o/
<ubuntudrv> ei ku håvis leikaalittä juttu
<ubuntudrv> E:Malformed entry 1 in list file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jgeboski.list(absolute suite component)E:lähdelistaa ei voida lukea. siirry ohjelmalähteiden hallintaikkunaan ja korjaa tilanne. E:_cache_ open()failed.please report
<ubuntudrv> miten ton paketin hallinan saa entiselleen
<ninnnu> miltä /etc/apt/sources.list/jgeboski.list näyttää
<markot^> ubuntudrv: mitäs muutoksia teit sources.list -tiedostoon?
<ninnnu> *sources.list.d/jgeboski.list
<markot^> ubuntudrv: joo. juuri tuo ninnnu:n kysymys
<ubuntudrv> netistä otin ohjeita  et sais toimimaan pikavistimet
<ubuntudrv> ihan putkeen meni tää juttu :)
<ninnnu> et vastannut kysymykseen
<ninnnu> Nopein tie lähtöpisteeseen on poistaa tuo /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jgeboski.list
<ubuntudrv> yritän etsiä
<ninnnu> Apuohjelmat -> Komentorivi -> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jgeboski.list"
<ninnnu> lainaiusmerkki pois
<ubuntudrv> ln -sf /opt/MessengerForDesktop/Messenger /usr/local/bin/messengerfordesktop
<ninnnu> Seurasit ohjeita väärin
<ninnnu> Poista tuo tiedosto ja ota alusta
<ubuntudrv> download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/jgeboski/xUbuntu_$(lsb_release -rs)/ /"
<ninnnu> Seurasit vääriä ohjeita väärin, ota alusta
<ninnnu> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jgeboski.list
<ubuntudrv> näin tais käydä
<markot^> ninnnu: :D
<ubuntudrv> ei tuo pakentin hallinta suostu toimimaan. muuten luovuttaisin tuon operaation :)
<ninnnu> Sit ku toi tiedosto on poistettu niin paketinhallinta toimii
<ubuntudrv> yritetään
<ninnnu> Jos sä haluut Facebook Messengerin niin sulla pitäs olla jo asennettuna Pidgin jonka pitäs tukea Facebookkia (XMPP)
<ubuntudrv> se on mulla mutta se ei suostu toimimaan
<Laodikea> Ei Facebookin XMPP ole käsittääkseni enää käytössä. Jotain Facebookista riippumattomia virityksiä ilmeisesti on, mutta niiden toimivuudesta en tiedä
<ninnnu> jaa se on kuopattu
<Laodikea> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/04/facebook-chat-api-empathy-pidgin-stop-working
<Laodikea> joo, viimevuoden keväällä
<kirvesAxe> Joku tuoreempi protokolla oli millä fb-messengerin sai ainaki bitlbeellä toimimaan... MQTT?
<xet7> kirvesAxe: Mä käännin Pidginin uusimman fb-plugarin ja asennin ja hyvin toimii mulla
<kirvesAxe> xet7, siinä on varmaan sitten tuo alla :)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-06
<hahlo> miten saan sen graaffisen boottauskuvan pois ja kernel-rivit tilalle?
<Mikaela> jos käytät grubbia, /etc/default/grub tiedostossa on sana "splash" jossakin, poista se ja aja "update-grub"
<hahlo> ok
<hahlo> kiitos Mikaela toimi hyvin, nyt kun sais sen avahi-ilmoituksen vielä pois?
<StockAntenna> avahi pois päältä
<hahlo_cloud> joo pistin 0, mut vaikuttaako se dns tietoihin?
<hahlo_cloud> voi olla et sattumalta taas ssh hukkui samaan aikaan, tai ssh host
<hahlo_cloud> ssh: Could not resolve hostname
<Riotela> tarvitset avahia jos haluat `ssh hostname.local`, en ole varma vaikuttaako avahi ilman .loclia
<hahlo_cloud> joo kokeilen laittaa takas
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-07
<hahlo> miten saan rikkomatta käynnistymään tekstitilaan, ja X sitten tarvittaessa startx?
<hahlo> onko jokin dpkg-juttu?
<Riotela> haet multi-user.target :ia? https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/FrequentlyAskedQuestions/
<jjo> saakohan dpkg-reconfigurella valittua "ei mitään" sen sijaan että valitsisi asennettujen display managerien väliltä. en kyllä usko.
<jjo> kyl se varmaan on parempi vaan vaihtaa runleveliä
<jjo> tai itse asiassa mähän en kyllä tiedä systemd:stä juuri mitään ja muistelen vaan vanhoja
<hahlo> vau onpa muuttunu sitten mun unix kurssin
<ninnnu> mä pläräilin jotain ~70-luvun Unix-käyttäjän perusopasta, ei oo kauheesti komennot muuttunu, mitä ny r vaihtunu s:ksi joissain komennoissa
<ninnnu> systemd tietty ny laittaa kaiken tuhannen palasiksi
<ninnnu> ihan vain läpäl känis
<hahlo> joo se just
<hahlo> olikohan system v ennen
<ninnnu> Se
<ninnnu> Ainoa vain että SystemD haluu olla niin paljon enemmän kuin mitä sysv oli
<ninnnu> se siinä eniten hiertää
<ninnnu> jos se olis vain pelkkä init niin hyvä
<ninnnu> mut ei ku pitää syödä kaikki
<jjo> ubuntussa edellinen oli upstart, mutta se ei ihan mahdottomasti poikennut system v:stä
<ninnnu> nii
<hahlo> just eli enää ei dpkg:lla run leveleita vaihdeta
<ninnnu> dpkg on paketinhallintavirveli, ei sillä ole ikinä vaihdettu runleveliä
<hahlo> okei sit muistan väärin
<hahlo> muistelen vaan et potatossa sai jotenkin kätevästi
<ninnnu> tietty sillä voi konffata jonku paketin uudelleen ja sen paketin konffain saattaa ehkä kysellä vähä runlevelistä
<hahlo> niin tais olla
<hahlo> tätä nykyistäkö ei saa mitenkään siististi tekstitilaan, ja siitä starttattua x?
<hahlo> meneekö tolla teksti-tilaan? sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<hahlo> joo meni näköjään mutta startx käynnisti vähän erilaisen graaffisen ympäristön kuin gnome-flashback :)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-08
<Sm1thY> Onkos Ubuntu 16.04 -versiossa niin kaikki portit kiinni?
<Sm1thY> Palomuuria tarkoitan
<Laodikea> Paras aika vuorokaudesta kysyä :D mitä portteja haluaisit auki?
<Laodikea> Tai no, ei tuohon kysymykseen vastaaminen tarkenna alkuperäistä kysymystä. Huomenna varmasti kerrotaan tarkemmin
<Sm1thY> Okok
<ninnnu> Perusasennuksesa ei ole mitään muuria päällä
<Sm1thY> ninnnu, eikö silti ole portit kiinni?
<ninnnu> Sm1thY: Palomuurin puolesta kaikki portit on auki, mutta minkään portin takana ei ole palvelua kuuntelemassa julkiverkkoa
<Echramath> Hmm onko i/o-puolelle joku nicen vastine?
<Echramath> updatedb.mlocat käy koko levyn läpi niin laite hyytyy
<ninnnu> ainakin on "ionice"
<Echramath> Ei kirjaimellisesti hyydy mutta Crypt of the Necrodancer meni epäsynkkaan
<Echramath> Tai miksiköhän sen updatedb:n pitää käydä koko levy läpi niin nopeasti kuin voi
<hahlo> usein toistuva teema porttien auki/kiinni olemisesta yöllä
<hahlo> pitäskö porttien sitten olla kiinni?
<Echramath> Jos ei luota käyttäjiin ja niiden ohjelmiin
<ansa> mitähän mä onnistuin painamaan niin että irssi kuoli screenistä
<ansa> olin kommentoimassa että kyllähän tuo updatedb:n / mlocaten cron-työ käyttää ionicea
<Sm1thY> Mä nyt kysyn, kun asensin Ubuntun uudelleen reilu viikko sitten kun sekos kunnolla ton cairo-dockin kanssa ja nyt mietin että onko kone kaapattu :I
<StockAntenna> "Helsingin tutka, meidät on kaapattu"
<Sm1thY> Heh
<Sm1thY> Mutta voiko Ubuntua käyttää turvallisesti vaikka en oo asentanut palomuuria?
<Echramath> Sulla pitäisi olla myös joku (reikäinen) asia kuuntelemassa
<Echramath> Onko sulla muuten koneella ylipäätään julkinen ip?
<Sm1thY> On
<Echramath> Ei kai se palomuurihallinnan asentaminen haitaksikaan ole, se kaiketi käyttää edelleen kernelin tarjoamaa rajapintaa
<Echramath> nftables nykyään?
<Sm1thY> Huoh
<ninnnu> todennäköisempää on että surffaat pahissivuilla ja malwaret tulee selainta pitkin
<ninnnu> siihen ei nf/iptables ihan hirveesti auta
<apt_> Mä tarviin apuu täs: sudo apt-get autoremove E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<apt_> Siis ei toiminu toi komento
<Echramath> Onko sulla joku toinen pakettienkäsittelyohjelma auki?
<ninnnu> sulla on toinen apt-instanssi, esim. se graafinen päivitysvirveli ajossa
<apt_> Käynnistin just koneen
<Echramath> Oliko se siellä tätä nykyä bootin jälkeen jotain automaattipäivityksiä?
<apt_> ai koneen käynnistyksen jälkeen on hetken se päällä
<apt_> ny toimii
<Echramath> En muista voiko se käytännössä kaatua niin, että se lukko jäisi päälle
<Sm1thY> ninnnu, olen aika tarkka siitä että missä sivuilla käyn
<Echramath> Se on hirveän hankalaa nykyään kyllä
<ninnnu> https://www.scmagazine.com/hackers-spread-malware-via-yahoo-ads/article/532507/ jep
<apt_> Miks mulla on Unity8mir Defaulttina eikä Ubuntu?
<Sm1thY> Noniin, nyt mulla on palomuuri päällä, blokkaa kaiken ulkoapäin
<apt_> Ja mten sen voi vaihtaa?
<Echramath> Mainoksien pitäisi olla samperi yksi jiipekki ja yksi linkki ja sillä hyvä
<Sm1thY> Mnoh, uskallanko nyt käyttää Ubuntua normaalisti kun on palomuurikin päällä?
<ninnnu> Echramath: jep
<Sm1thY> Ja sorry jos kysyn tyhmiä
<apt_> Miks mulla on Desktop Session valitsemises Unity8mir Defaulttina eikä Ubuntu?
<ninnnu> koska se valitsin muistaa sun edellisen valinnan?
<Sm1thY> Huoh, ei kukaan jaksa neuvoa uunoa =(
<StockAntenna> minä uskallan käyttää upuntua normaalisti aina koska se on suht turvallinen
<StockAntenna> onneksi Linux kotikäytössä pysyy marginaalisena ja siksi haitakkeetkin ovat vähissä
<ernie77> eiköhän kotikäyttössä riitä että päivittää aina kun kone sellasista ilmoittaa.
<Sm1thY> StockAntenna, mitä tarkoitat "marginaalisella" käytöllä?
<pesasa> StockAntenna: Marginaalisena. :-) Vaan mitä on tapahtunut 24.11.2016? http://gs.statcounter.com/#desktop-os-FI-daily-20161001-20161206
<StockAntenna> outo loikka
<StockAntenna> Sm1thY: tuossahan pesasa tuon näytti, 2-5% käyttää
<Echramath> Yksi mitä kannattaa myös miettiä on flashin poistaminen koska se tunnetusti on sveitsiläinen juusto
<StockAntenna> se on myös pari kertaa onnistunut jumittamaan koko päivitystouhun Ubuntuissani
<Echramath> Chromessa on joku sisäänrakennettu plugari jos johonkin ehdottomasti tarvitsee
<ernie77> en ole nyt asennellu uusia koneita mutta sellanen käsitys on ettei flashia aseneta oletuksena
<Sm1thY> Pitäisköhän siirtyä takas Windowsiin..
<StockAntenna> ei täällä saa kiroilla
<Sm1thY> Heh, sorry
<Sm1thY> Murehdin vaan tietoturvaa
<Virtualbox> Haluisin käyttää Virtualboxii Ubuntul mut tulee virheeks ku käynnistän siinä käyttöjärjestelmän tulee virhe Kernel driver not installed (rc=1908)
<Virtualbox> Oisko kellään apuu tohon ongelmaan?
<Virtualbox> ei sit
<Laodikea> Sm1thY: jäitä hattuun vaan ja onhan sulle vastattukin: Linux-työpöytäjärjestelmiä on käytössä niin vähän, ettei se kiinnosta juurikaan kriminaaleja ja lisäksi sisäinen rakenne on wintööttiä turvallisempi. Clamtk:n voi asentaa koneelle, jos haluaa, mutta ei sekään välttämätöntä. Avoimet portit eivät haittaa, jos mikään ohjelma koneella ei vastaa näihin portteihin osoitettuihin
<Laodikea> pyyntöihin jne. Tietoturvaan kannattaa perehtyä, ennemmin kuin murehtia.
<Laodikea> jaha, sinne meni Virtualbox.
<hahlo> mut periaatteessa eihän portista pääse sisään vaikka se on auki, eikö niin?
<ninnnu> jos portin takana ei ole softaa kuuntelemassa niin ei
<ninnnu> Silloin se on sama kuin kiinni
<ninnnu> tai siis toimii samalla tavalla kuin muurissa sanoo REJECT
<hahlo> entä sitten jos on palvelu, vaikka :22 tai :80, eikai niidenkään läpi mitenkään automaattisesti pääse?
<StockAntenna> ainostaan jos niissä on tunnetun haavoittuvuuden omaava softa ajossa
<hahlo> niin
<hahlo> tavallinen käyttäjä jos on *dsl modeemin natin takana, tai mokkula natin, tarviiko vielä softamuuria ubuntuun?
<ninnnu> Niin kauan kuin tavallinen käyttäjä ei asentele mitään palvelinsoftaa niin ei ole merkitystä minkä näkönen dsl-modeemi tai mokkula siinä on.
<ninnnu> ts. niin kauan kuin aptia ei ajeta kuin päivitystarkoituksissa ja pärjätään pelkällä selaimella niin palomuuri on pienin murhe
<ninnnu> Isompi ongelma on se tehtaalta tullut dsl-modeemi johon ei kuitenkaan ole vaihdettu salasanoja
<hahlo> joo mulla 4 g mokkula ja ilmeisesti jo ispi blockkaa sitä kun ei saa edes pingattua netistä päin
<Echramath> Virtualboxin ongelma oli varmaan se ettei se ollut bootannut?
<ninnnu> internetin arpa oli että pitäs --purgen kanssa poistaa virtualbox-dkms ja asentaa uudelleen
<StockAntenna> nythän jotain ksyselin moteemeja oli haxoroitu paljon
<Echramath> Niinhän niitä oli ja pätsiä ei saane, mutta operaattorit kai blokkasi portit
<ninnnu> Se ei kuitenkaan auta jos hyökkäys tulee selainta pitkin sisältä. Nyt selaimissa kai alkaa olemaan suojauksia sitä vastaan että tehdään CSRF/XSS-hassutteluja reititintä päin esim. että esim. DNS vaihtuu pahis-DNS:ään. Tai sit sitä vartne tarvii vieläkin Noscriptin tai vastaavan.
<ninnnu> se mitä ISPit blokkas oli vain Internetin yleistä terveyttä parantava suojaus, mutta käyttäjän pankkikorttia se ei lämmitä
<StockAntenna> 7osaan näytti saavan päivityksen
<ninnnu> ja osaan voi asentaa yleisesti vihjeellisemmän firmiksen, mutta 99% käyttäjistä ei koske siihen purkkiin sen jälkeen kun siinä on sähköt ja piuhat kiinni
<StockAntenna> ei toki
<StockAntenna> upuntujahan päivitellään melkein joka bootin jälkeen ka noita ei koskaan
<ninnnu> ero on että se reititin ei kauheesti pysty hyppelee käyttäjän silmille että "hei nyt olis uusia jutukkeita" kuten Ubuntu. Lisäksi käyttäjälle on selvää että kun Ubuntu boottaa niin atk:ta ei käytetä (lisäksi se bootti on muutenkin vakioaikainen ku ainoa mikä oikeasti tarvii sen bootin on kernel, loput palikat päivittyy ilman), reititin ei voi tehdä auto-updatea koska potentiaalista käyttöä on 247
<StockAntenna> juu
<StockAntenna> lisäksi noinpurkit voivat kestää hyvin pitkään eikä tule hitaiksi (paitsi kun uusi 802.11? ilmaantuu ja sittenkin entinen standardi on käyttökelpoinen pitkään) eikä niissä ole hajoavia kiintolevyjä
<ninnnu> no jaa
<ninnnu> mä sain opiskelijakämpässä reittimen johonkin jännittävään pysyväistilaan kuukaudessa ku ostin jotain parin kympin kakkapurkkeja. En tiä mikä niissä lahos, mutta uusien TCP-yhteyksien muodostaminen kesti aina minuutteja (valmiit kyllä juoksi ihan ok)
<ninnnu> Sit ku panosti vähän enemmän niin kesti vuosia
<StockAntenna> yleensä ne leviää kertalaakista kun leviää
<ninnnu> mulla on vain yks levinny kerralla, ja seki oli vain ku otti vähän liikaa voltteja seinästä
<ninnnu> loput n. 5 on sitten suorittanu puolilahoja
<hahlo> joo toi on ongelma kun puolilahoo, niin asiakas luulee vian olevan ties missä
<hahlo> muussa kuin siinä puolilahossa purkissa
<StockAntenna> yksi alkoi mulla levitä tolleen
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-09
<plexon> Hyvää iltaa rakkaat kohtalotoverit
<Laodikea> hyvää iltaa
<plexon> Kukaan neuvokas tähän aikaan illasta, ku tähän asti meni ihan hyvin pelatessa cs Go:ta ubuntu 14.04:llä, mutta nyt alkanu laskemaan säännöllisesti n.10 sekunnin välein 100fps:Stä 5fps:ssään
<plexon> mikähän vois kussa?
<plexon> Millä komennolla saan speksit tästä koneesta, niin varmaan auttais helpommin vastata? =)
<Laodikea> "hardinfo -r -f text"
<Laodikea> tuo päätteeseen, niin tulee melkoisesti tietoa järjestelmästä
<plexon> juu näköjään pitää asentaa eka
<plexon> hetkonen......
<Laodikea> joo niin pitää, mulla se on vakiona, kun tulee Lubuntun mukana
<plexon> no aika litanjan pukkasi =D
<Laodikea> en kyllä tiedä oliko hyvä neuvo, mutta http://paste.ubuntu.com/ vaan kaikki ja linkki tänne
<plexon> no mulla on toi lenovo z51-70 dator
<plexon> amd radeon r9 m375 / Intel 5500hd
<plexon> i7 5500cpu
<Laodikea> Joo, tuossa varmaan jo tärkeimmät
<plexon> Onko toi ongelma mitenkää tuttu?
<plexon> Ennen ajurit pelannu "ok" nyt vaan putoilee ihan hulluna toi fps ja täysin säännöllisesti
<Laodikea> Ei mulle, mutta jollakulla muulla voi olla tietoa tästä
<plexon> vaikka kattoisin seinää idlaillen, niin kesken pelin putoaa
<plexon> juu kiittti Laodikea
<plexon> Eihän nää ubuntut tue muutenkaan hybridiä?
<plexon> eli toi intel on varmasti kiinni, ku catalystissä on ruksi amd kohalla?
<plexon> ok. sainpa tässä ite idean kokeilla, nyt pelkällä hd ajurilla pelata ja jos tulee sama ongelma vastaan, niin varmaan vika sitten jossain muualla. Maybe cpu?
<plexon> Yksin keskustelua <3
<Laodikea> No ei noista propietary-ajureista koskaan tiedä
<Laodikea> nyt on perjantai-ilta, eikä täällä muutenkaan yleensä tule vastausta ihan 15 minuutissa
<Laodikea> huomiseen mennessä voi jo olla ideoita heitettynä, jos ei silloin ole linjoilla enää, kannattaa lukea julkisia lokeja
<plexon> juu arvaa olenko lukenu jo kolme päivää =D
<plexon> muahahaha
<Laodikea> Hyvä, kaikki eivät lue
<plexon> kokkeilin nyt catalyst centerissä täpöasetuksia. ihan vitun hyvin pyörii peli ja sitten alkaa taas 10sek välein hirveät dropit
<plexon> Juu, no itellä tapana kysyä vikana chateistä neuvoa =D
<pesasa> Eikä taustalla ole mitään muita hassuuksia käynnissä?
<plexon> Moro taas
<plexon> menikö huti mitään?
<Laodikea> ei
<plexon> kokeilin nyt sillä intelin näyttiksellä, eikä se tehny samaa ku amd:n
<plexon> eli mitähän vittua taas
<plexon> intelillä tasanen 40fps. eikä mitään äkäsiä droppeja
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-10
<Tomin> plexon ei liene täällä enää, mutta ajettelin mainita, että ainakin omalla pöytäkoneella (GeForce GTX 460 1 GB) toi CS:GO tykkää aloittaa sieltä +90 fps ja sit tippuu vähitellen jonnekin niin alas ettei ole mitään mieltä pelata. Ilmeisesti syy on tässä bugissa: https://github.com/ValveSoftware/csgo-osx-linux/issues/1206
<Shadowbird1231> tossa viikko tai pari sitten ku youtubea uudistettiin, ni mulla ei oo enää ladannu youtube sivut kunnolla.. eka ku avaan videon kuuluu ääni ja musta kuva (ei valikkoja, ainoostaan yläpalkki) sit ku päivitän sivun ni tulee kuva, mut edelleen valikkoja ei näy.. onks kellään ollu samallaisia ongelmia?
<hahlo> Shadowbird1231: mikä selain?
<Shadowbird1231> firefox
<hahlo> kokeilen
<hahlo> kyllä mun ffox tuntus toimivan, Shadowbird1231 oletko ottanut kaikki päivitykset?
<Shadowbird1231> katon jos jotai päivityksiä uupuu
<ninnnu> tai sit Shadowbird1231 on testiryhmässä B ja hahlo on testiryhmässä A..
<hahlo> hehe joo
<hahlo> mut firefoxiin tuli hiljan joku päivitys
<hahlo> ninnnu: tarviiko firefox vielä flashiä youtubeen?
<ninnnu> ei sen pitäs
<hahlo> just et html5 tms jo
<Mikaela> ei ole minulla tarvinnut, beta kanava käytössä ja flash ei ole ollut asennettuna aikoihin ja en ole huomannut ongelmia
<Shadowbird1231> sudo apt-get update, ei auttanu
<hahlo> kumma mulla toimii yhtä hyvin kuin chromella
<hahlo> Shadowbird1231: sanoitko myös sen sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Mikaela> tämä Firefox sanoo olevansa 51.0b6, ei sinulla olisi jotakin lisäosaa, joka voisi häiritä? about:support voi kertoa listaa
<hahlo> 50.0.2 mulla
<Shadowbird1231>  	49.0.2
<Mikaela> sudo apt-get upgrade, pitäisi kai sitten päivittää updaten jälkeen jos luen http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox oikein
<hahlo> joo sulla vanhempi, onko Shadowbird1231 ubuntu 16.10?
<Shadowbird1231> 16.04 LTS
<hahlo> just
<Mikaela> sielläkin pitäisi olla 50.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<Laodikea> 16.04 LTS, ja firefox 50.0.2 mulla
<Shadowbird1231> voiskotoi ublock tuoda ongelmia youtuben kaa
<Shadowbird1231> koitan ilman sitä
<ninnnu> oon ymmärtäny että uudessa tubessa on toistaiseksi opt-out nappi
<Laodikea> On siellä, #toisaalla joku hajoili uuden Youtuben hajonneeseen käyttöliittymään ja oli iloinen lödettyään tämän napin
<hahlo> mulla kyllä pyörii youtube
<Laodikea> Joo, osa on saanut testattavakseen uudemman youtuben
<hahlo> ahaa just
<Shadowbird1231> välillä tää lataa kaiken hyvin mut jokatoinen kerta suunnilleen, ei lataa
<hahlo> mulla vaan ei toimi se pipelight eli silverlight
<Laodikea> Ilmeisesti jo kesäkuussa joillekin on tullut tämä: https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/youtube/4KFPcegLu-A
<hahlo> toimiiko silvelight muuten virtualbox windowsissa?
<Shadowbird1231> mullaki on toi palauta perinteienne youtube nappi, mut se ei toimi :P pyytää vaan palautetta, mut mitään ei palaa vanhaks
<hahlo> aina joskus turhaan asennan sen virtualbox wndowsin, esim itunes ei siinä syncannu iphonen kanssa
<Shadowbird1231> pitääköhän olla rekisteröityny youtube käyttäjä et voi palauttaa perinteisen.. en nimittäin oo rekisteröityny enkä haluais
<hahlo> joo mä oon rek se on erona ainakin youtubessa
<Laodikea> Silverlight? Sehän on Microsoftin vuonna 2013 hylkäämä tekniikka
<Shadowbird1231> https://www.reddit.com/r/youtube/comments/5bwwo7/restore_classic_youtube_button_and_menu_are_not/ tossa mainitaan et ongelma tiedossa ja fixataan, mut toi on kirjotettu jo kuukaus sitten
<hahlo> joo soneran sivu käyttää sitä
<Shadowbird1231> ehkä mä vaan venaan viel muutaman viikon ja katon jos alkaa jossai vaihees toimii paremmin
<hahlo> sonera mobiiliviihde on silveriä
<hahlo> https://www.soneraviihde.fi/
#ubuntu-fi 2016-12-11
<rhkfin> Kenelläkään kokemusta multiprocess -firefoxista (https://wiki.mozilla.org/Electrolysis)
<rhkfin> Näyttää disabloivan Multifox-plugarin
<rhkfin> Haluaisin keinon valita mitä '(sessio/cache/cookie)-profiilia' kukin tabi käyttää eli eristää esim. facebook ja hs.fi toisistaan. Multifox on tämän osannut tähän saakka, nyt Mozillan omat kilkkeet vaikuttavat tähän.. Kysymys siis: tarjoaako/tuleeko tuo multiprocess-fox tarjoamaan vastaavaa featurea tms?
<rhkfin> njaa, sain disabloitua vielä
<hahlo> mihin ubuntu nykyään lisää repoja, kun ei sources.list ollut kuin ubuntun omat?
<hahlo> vai eikö ne ppa repot tulleetkaan käyttöön?
<rhkfin> hahlo: /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<rhkfin> siellä, omina tiedostoinaan?
<rhkfin> tai itseasiassa kaikki /etc/apt:n alikansiot
<hahlo> okei kiitos
<hahlo> voiko ne poistaa mitä ei tarvi ihan rm -rf?
<rhkfin> tietääkseni joo
<rhkfin> Ehkä turvallisin eka siirtää jonnekin muualle
<hahlo> okei, tai jos pistää #kommentin eteen
<plexon> Moro. Onko kellään tietoa mitä teen tässä vaiheessa, kun olen googletellu ja asennellu eestaas ajureita täs kolme kuukautta, että pittäiskö luovuttaa? Mulla on lenovon z51-70 kannettaava jossa hybrid näyttis amd ati radeon r9 m375/Intel HD 5500, kummatki 2g
<plexon> Joko amdgpu-pro pelaa tolla?
<Laodikea> plexon: luitko jo tämän ekan kommentin? https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/12/10/%23ubuntu-fi.html
<plexon> En, pittäääpä vilkaista =) Kiitos
<plexon> ai vram menis tappiin asti, niin sen takia toi bugi?
<plexon> Voi olla, mutta mitäshän tohon tekisi. amd catalystin kautta jotenki conffata?
<lliehu> rhkfin: vähän samanlainen ominaisuus: https://blog.mozilla.org/tanvi/2016/06/16/contextual-identities-on-the-web/
<plexon> menen testaan steamos ja kerron jos autto yhtään. Ehkä he ovat miettineet tämän ^^
<rhkfin> lliehu: tänks, pitääpä vilkaista!
<rhkfin> lliehu: juuri tuollaista tarkoitan. Pitääpä tutustua/kokeilla - ja katsoa olisiko mahdollista saada enmmän kuin 4 containeria.. Periaatteessa haluaisin yhden jokaista palvelua kohti, johon kirjaudun..käytännössä multifoxilla ollut noin 15
<lliehu> rhkfin: Firefox 52:sta (nykyinen Developer Edition) alkaen vivun privary.userContext.ui.enabled takana on alustava UI, jolla noita voi lisätä, muokata ja poistaa
<lliehu> (miinus typot vivun nimessä)
<rhkfin> 51b4 käytössä..
<rhkfin> lliehu: ootko jotenkin kehityksessä mukana?
<rhkfin> Vai mistä näitä tiedät?
<lliehu> rhkfin: suomennan Firefoxia ja käytän Developer Editionia pääselaimena
<rhkfin> jee
<rhkfin> firefox beta ppa tarjoaa tuon 51b6:n.. 52:sta odotellessa..
<lliehu> jossa menee tammikuun loppupuolelle, koska nykyinen sykli on lomien takia tavallista pidempi
<rhkfin> ok
<rhkfin> aurora-PPA:ta mainitaan tuolla tarjoamaan developer editionia mutta siellä tarjolla vain 51a2..?
<lliehu> olen itsekin ihmetellyt samaa, että minkä takia siihen julkaisu on välillä paussilla, mutta kun PPA:n tiedoissa lukee, että älkää huomautelko tällaisesta, että julkaisu kyllä jatkuu kun on sen aika, niin en ole tehnyt mitään
<rhkfin> jaa.. nii.. siis developer edition = weppikehittäjille, ei välttis firefox-kehittäjille?
<lliehu> weppikehittäjät on joo sen markkinointikohderyhmä, mutta toki muutkin voi käyttää, jos haluaa vakaampaa kuin Nightly ja uudempaa kuin Beta
<Shadowbird1231> nyt on paniikki :D x-factor finaali live alkaa parin tunnin päästä ja mulla ei toimi silverlight. koitin ohjeiden mukaan asentaa kaikki, mut videot ei lähe pyörimää.
<ninnnu> Google Chromella toimii
<ninnnu> ei tarvi tapella silverlightia
<Shadowbird1231> cool, thx. asennan heti
<Shadowbird1231> ohhoh.. asensin eilen ison läjän päivityksiä jotka ei oo jostian syystä nykyny ja asentunu mulle aikasemmin.. ku koitin eilen sitä youtubee saada toimii.. tosissaan jotenki yhtäkkiä apt-get upgrade toimiki ja hillitön läjä päivityksiä tuli ja sen jälkee bootin jälkeen kone alkanu valittaa jostain sisäsistä ongelmista ja huomasin just et ubuntu software ei enää aukee.. tai aukee ja menee heti kii.. järje
<Shadowbird1231> pitäis varmaa harkita tuoretta asennusta, jos pääsis helpoimmalla
<StockAntenna> mulla tuli just päivitellessää ettei saa ladattua paketteja
<StockAntenna> ilmeisesti nyt sentään alkoi pelata
<Laodikea> Mulla on tullut pakettien kanssa 404-virhettä, jos haettuja päivityksiä ei ole toviin asennettu. apt-get clean -kommenolla on siitä selvinnyt. Sitten apt-get update ja apt-get upgrade, niin toimii
<StockAntenna> paketeja onkin aika hitosti tulossa vaikka tätä on päivitelty aika usein
<Shadowbird1231> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23614957/ teinkö jotain väärin?
<Laodikea> i-kirjaimen tulisi olla pieni siinä vivussa
<Laodikea> dpkg -i
<Shadowbird1231> ty
<Shadowbird1231> tulee sama ilmotus silti
<Shadowbird1231> koitin kans -install
<ninnnu> joko -i tai --install
<ninnnu> viivojen määrä on merkitsevä
<Shadowbird1231> oh
<Shadowbird1231> noni :)
<Shadowbird1231> kiitos, nyt toimii katsomo ja chrome :)
<rhkfin> lliehu: ppa-purgella ubuntu-next -ppa piois ja samalla päivittää/varhentaa suoraan auroraan.. saas nähdä miten jumii n menee :D
<rhkfin> No joo eihän se.. toi PPA-developer-versio tosiaan on vanhemmassa versiossa
<lliehu> rhkfin: ei luulisi menevän, mut joskus voi tapahtua jotain erikoista joo. ja joo, on erikoista, että siellä PPA:ssa on noin vanha versio, kun uusia aurora/developer-versioita tulee melkein päivittäin
<plexon> Dodih. Lupasin tulla kertomaan sitten miten kävi hybrid näyttistaistelun kanssa (jos ikinä kellään edes olisi kiinnostanu)
<plexon> Eli kyseessä intel 5500/amd r9 m375
<plexon> SteamosEI,Ubuntu 14.04 ltsja 16.04 EI, mint EI
<plexon> Eipä tässä muuta. Palataanpa astiaan, ku ubuntulle tulee täys tuki näille hirviö hybridinäyttiksillle :)
<plexon> Niin ja anteeksi Manjarollakaan saanu toimimaan
<Sm1thY> Kysytäänpä, millä komennolla saan jonkun portin auki Ubuntussa? Mulla on toi palomuuri päällä
#ubuntu-fi 2017-12-04
<elias_a> Voiskos joku kokeilla kun mun mielestä stress-ng on rikki.
<elias_a> Siinä nimittäin on vipu -t N, joka katkaisee testin N sekunnin kuluttua.
<elias_a> Jää silti roikkumaan.
<elias_a> Esim. stress-ng --class cpu --sequential 4 -t 30 -v --tz
<Laodikea> Eli suorituksen pitäisi päättyä 30 sekunnin jälkeen?
<Laodikea> kyllä tuo komento on mulla nyt ollut minuutin jo ajossa
<elias_a> Juu ei se mullakaan lakkaa.
<Laodikea> Painoin ctrl + c, niin lopetti, 101.53 sekuntia annoin olla
<elias_a> Man-sivu sanoo toiseksi vivuksi -timeout mutta sille kun pistää jotain argumentiksi, se sylkee virheilmon ulos.
<Laodikea> niin tietysti --timeout
<elias_a> Esim. stress-ng --class cpu --sequential 4 -timeout 30s -v --tz antaa ilmoituksen "Invalid number imeout"
<elias_a> Kyllä - ilman tuota t-kirjainta. :)
<Laodikea> siinä pitää olla kaksi viivaa, jos käyttää koko timeout-sanaa
<Laodikea> nyt se luulee, että "imeout" on se aikamäärä
<elias_a> Ai juu...
<Laodikea> ei se kyllä muuta toiminallisuutta, vaikka käyttäisi --timeout -vipua
<elias_a> Ei näköjään. Rikki on.
<elias_a> Bugirapsan paikka vissiin.
<elias_a> Saa ilmoittaa havainneensa saman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/stress-ng/+bug/1736138
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1736138 in stress-ng (Ubuntu) "stress-ng does end after set time with -t or --timeout " [Undecided,New]
<puhuri> debianin 0.07.16-1:ssa toimii -t oikein
<Radeon> Mistähän löytyy Canon LBP5000 lasertulostimen asennusohjeet Suomeksi
<elias_a> puhuri: Jännä juttu. Toimiiko myös --timeout?
<puhuri> stress-ng: info:  [28219] successful run completed in 10.01s
<elias_a> Radeon: Ei välttämättä mistään. Eikö mene Ubuntun tulostimenasennustyökalulla?
<puhuri> (komento oli stress-ng -c 3 --timeout 10)
<Radeon> ei mene pitäis osata kirjoittaa jotain ccp lisäksi - joku polku
<Radeon> sain Canonin sivulta jonkun CAPT printer ajurin kyllä
<ninnnu> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Canon_CAPT_Printer#CUPS_2
<ninnnu> kieli on kyl väärä
<Radeon> täytyy kokeillä josko google kääntäis jotain jäkevää tuosta sivusta
<puhuri> elias_a: ehkä se johtuu siitä, että ubuntu-käyttäjät ei stressaa :-)
<Laodikea> jos tuo cups on päällä (gentoon wikin ohjeen kaksi ensimmäistä mustalla pohjalla olevaa komentoa), niin sitten pitäisi ajaa päätteessä: lpadmin -p LBP5000 -m CNCUPSLBP5000CAPTK.ppd -v ccp://localhost:59687 -E
<Radeon> taas tyhmä kysymys, mistä se komentorivi ikkuna, tai jonne voi kirjoittaa nuo komennot
<Laodikea> ctrl + alt + t
<Laodikea> tai siten jos on perus ubuntu, niin hakuun: pääte
<Radeon> kiitos, heti tuli
<Radeon> pitääkö asentaa tuo root #
<Laodikea> ohjeessa on aina niin, mutta jos kirjoittaa kunkin komennon eteen sudo, niin se riittää
<Radeon> eli näinkö sudo root #emerge --ask net-print/cups
<Laodikea> ei
<Radeon> vaan?
<Laodikea> vaan päätteeseen kirjoitetaan: sudo emerge jne.
<Radeon> Kiitos taas
<ninnnu> eieiii
<ninnnu> skippaat ne emerget sieltä
<ninnnu> aloitat tuosta mihin mä linkkasin
<Radeon> OK nyt täytyy jatkaa toiste - tuli meno, Kiitos vielä avustaneille!
<Laodikea> Canonin printteriajurien asentaminen on kyllä "riemu"
<puhuri> ja kun dokumentaatiokin on vähän mitä sattuu. Esimerkiksi LBP7680C:n dokuissa luki, että toimii ainoastaan Canonin poropietariajurilla
<puhuri> jota ei millään saanut toimimana 64-bittisessä serverissä
<puhuri> Sitten selvisi, että se tyytyväisesti vastaanottaa postscriptiä portissa 9100
<ninnnu> Mä yritin tulostaa toimiston Canoniin PS:ää porttiin 9100. Sain ~10 sivua tyhjää (pl. eka sivu jossa oli vähän PS-höttöä) ennen kuin tulostin totteli cancelia
<puhuri> joten cupsiin vain oikea printteri PPD ja socket://192.0.2.42 DeviceURI:ksi
<StockAntenna> tulostamisen riemua Linuxilla
<Laodikea> Kyllä mulla HP:n tulostimet ovat toimineet ongelmitta, mutta se yks Canonin LBP-810 ei toimi 16.04:ssä enää millään
<Laodikea> mutta 14.04:ssä toimii, eli jos jättää sen tietokoneelle ja siirtää sitten tulostettavat tiedostot sen järjestelmän puolelle ja käynnistää koneen 14.04:llä tulostamista varten, niin saa tulostettua :D
<mjr> tätä varten tulostuspalvelimeksi 14.04-vm
<mjr> mut joo, kandee olla hyvin tuettu printteri
<Laodikea> Täytyy harkita, jos tuo canon päätyy joskus mulle harrastuskappaleeksi
<Laodikea> tuota virtuaalikonetta
<mjr> anoppi just katsoi vähän aikaa sitten että prismasta sais halvalla hp 2630:aa, ja monitoimilaite olis kiva
<mjr> piti sit tarkistaa että nöyp, ei Just Tätä mallia, mutta Klasulta 2620...
<mjr> ehkä tollekin tulee tuki vielä, hp sentään aktiivinen näissä asioissa, mutta kannatti olla tarkkana, lähti sit toimiin kyllä hyvin
<Laodikea> Kun lataa Canonin sivuilta printteriajurit, niin niiden mukana tulee asennusohjeet: https://laodikea.fi/canon/canon-printteriajuriohje.png
<Laodikea> vastaavia noudattamalla sain asennettua tuon LBP-810:nkin, kun haki lisäohjeita ubuntu-keskustelufoorumeilta ja käytti lukuisia tunteja aikaa
<thaurwylth> Osassa nuista värkeistä on silleen, että saattaa olla vaikka sarjan **10/**20/**30/**50 ajurit ja itsellä on **70 laite ja sille ei ole ajureita. Sitten paljastuu, että siihenkin käy samat vermeet, mutta sitä ei missään sanota.
<Tekno> ?
<elias_a> puhuri: Ei olisi kannattanut minunkaan stressata väärin...
<elias_a> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/stress-ng/+bug/1736138
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1736138 in stress-ng (Ubuntu) "stress-ng does end after set time with -t or --timeout " [Medium,In progress]
<elias_a> Vipu -t tai --timeout määrittää stress-ng:ssä yhden stressorin suoritusajan, ei koko testin kestoa.
<elias_a> Toisaalta man-sivun teksti on kyllä aika lailla harhaanjohtava:
<elias_a>  -t N, --timeout N
<elias_a>               stop stress test after N seconds. One can also specify the units
<elias_a>               of  time  in  seconds,  minutes,  hours,  days or years with the
<elias_a>               suffix s, m, h, d or y.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-12-05
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, pystyyköhän jostain softatasolta säätämään sitä, mikä kaikki palauttaa valmiustilasta?
<kirvesAxe> läppärin nivelessä ilmeisesti kosketushäiriötä, ei pidä valmiustilaa päällä kannen ollessa kiinni
<kirvesAxe> niin mietin et saisko tän kierrettyä softapuolelta, esim rajoittamalla ettei valmiustila poistu muuta kuin virtanappulan hipaisulla?
<kirvesAxe> Ubuntu 16.04 tässä tais olla
<elias_a> Saa varmaan. Merkki- ja mallikohtaista juttua tuo.
<elias_a> kirvesAxe: Googlettele ensin, että missä se kytkin on ja koita huoltaa se. On verrattomasti helpompaa.
<elias_a> Useimmiten paineilma tai elektroniikanpuhdistusspray riittää.
<kirvesAxe> elias_a, oon aika varma ettei oo verrattomasti helpompaa epästandardikoteloisella raudalla
<kirvesAxe> indiegogo-rahoitettu vehje
<kirvesAxe> honkongilaiselta firmalta :D
<pesasa> KDE:ssa noihin on ihan kiva rastiruutu+pudotusvalikko-käyttöliittymä virranhallinta-asetuksissa.
<elias_a> kirvesAxe: Miten tuo asiaan liittyy? Samanlaisia ne katkaisijat ovat kuitenkin rakenteeltaan.
<elias_a> kirvesAxe: Etsit sen katkaisijan ja tsekkaat sen toiminnan vaikka kytkemällä virransäästön pois ja lukemalla rekisteriä.
<elias_a> Mutta kuinka vain. Toki jos se on hankalassa paikassa kuten saranassa olevan epäkeskon painamana kotelon sisällä, homma ei ole ehkä järkevä.
<elias_a> Useimmiten ne kuitenkin ovat paikoissa joihin saa ainakin paineilmaa / sprayta.
<kirvesAxe> pesasa, asensin tähän jossain vaiheessa kubuntu-paketit, mutta en löytäny mistään asetuksia mistä ois voinu säätää käyttöliittymäelementtien kokoa fiksummaksi... tukea löytyi vain kahdelle semijärkevälle resoluutiolle (uusien optioiden lisäämistä kokeilin mut ei onnistunu) joista toisella kaikki oli liian pientä ja toisella kaikki liian suurta, niin oli pakko ottaa KDE pois käyt
<kirvesAxe> östä :(
#ubuntu-fi 2017-12-06
<Hejkki> huomenia
<Hejkki> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQt5Core
<Hejkki> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQt5Core
<Hejkki> sorry tuplat
<Hejkki> mulla on libqtcore5 asennettuna, ei vaan silti make löydä. millähän korjaan asian?
<Hejkki> ubuntu 16.04
<Hejkki> .3 lts
<Hejkki> löytyy että on asennettuna komennolla ldconfig -p |grep -i qt5core
<Hejkki> piti tehä sudo ln -s libQt5Core.so.5 libQt5Core.so
<Hejkki> aika jännä ettei se tee itekseen noita
<Hejkki> tuola /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<ansa> Hejkki, oliko myös dev-paketti asennettuna? Siinä on usein tuo linkki
#ubuntu-fi 2017-12-07
<Mirv> Hejkki: qtbase5-dev on se mikä tuo nuo
<Radeon> Onnistuuko Ubuntulle 16.06LT Skype yhteys, jos niin mistä kannattaa ladata?
<Radeon> 16.04LT
<heikki> https://www.skype.com/en/get-skype/  deb-paketti tuolta ainakin toiminee
<Radeon> Onko siinä mitään kikkailuja - peukalo tällä softalla keskellä kämmentä
<pesasa> Meni jo, mutta Skypen käyttö sujuu myös ihan selaimella: https://web.skype.com/en/
<pesasa> Electron-pohjaiseksi toi "natiivisovelluskin" on suuntaamassa. Vai on jo?
<Asdew> Mul on Xubuntu mut haluisin vaihtaa Ubuntu Budgiehen ilman et mitää tiedostoi poistuu tai ohjelmia katoo mut kuitenki sillee et se on virallisesti Ubuntu Budgie. Miten sen tekisin?
<Asdew> Ja ku tääl (https://ubuntubudgie.org/downloads) lukee et 17.10 on paras järjestelmälle, jotka on "UEFI PCs booting in CSM mode" ja sit muita, mut voinks mä kuitenki käynnistää Ubuntu Budgien ilman sitä  päällä UEFI järjestelmällä?
<motalb> Asdew: Näyttää siltä että xubuntua ei voi päivittää tuohon, joten asennetut ohjelmat jotka eivät kuulu distron vakioasennukseen, täytyy asentaa uudelleen
<motalb> Kotikansion sisältö on syytä kopioida ennen Budgien asennusta jollekin toiselle levylle, että sieltä voi palauttaa ohjelmien asetukset ja tiedostot asennuksen jälkeen
<Asdew> Ja ku tääl (https://ubuntubudgie.org/downloads) lukee et 17.10 on paras järjestelmälle, jotka on "UEFI PCs booting in CSM mode" ja sit muita, mut voinks mä kuitenki käynnistää Ubuntu Budgien ilman sitä  päällä UEFI järjestelmällä?
<motalb> Asdew: Luulisin ettei asennuksessa ole ongelmaa on UEFI päällä tai ei
<Asdew> Noh, mä kokeilen
<hahlo> onko budgie parempi?
<Asdew> Ehkä
<hahlo>  ahaa en ollut kuullutkaan ennen
<thaurwylth> Onko lyhyesti heittää plussat ja miinukset kellään?
<motalb> Muuten voisi testata virtuaalikoneessa, mutta ei ainakaan heti osunut silmään levykuvan latausta
<motalb> Näky vaan maksullisia asennusmedioita
<gildean> motalb: siitä download-namiskasta tulee dropdown josta voi valita joko suoran latauksen tai torrentin
<gildean> siis tuolla yllämainitulla downloads-sivulla
<motalb> Ok, jos jossain vaiheessa kokeilisi
